# The Return of the Ultimate Unit Game: The Heresy Heresy



## spanner94ezekiel

Well whaddya know, it's this old thing again. That's right, I refuse to let it die! Anyhow, this time around we're going to fit in with the moment on 3 levels: The Heresy Heresy. Essentially, it's a scenario where you must fight in the greatest conflict in 40K history, only this time it's the Heresy-Online version.

You will each create your 'in-game' character from a template not dissimilar to the Ultimate Unit Gamer one found a few games back. He/She/It will feature in every round of this game (whether you like it or not), and represents you and your decisions in the field.

You may pick any faction from the 40K universe (excluding homebrews/fanfics), and including Imperial Armour - though not Apocalypse units. Yes, this does include the new Horus Heresy legions. However, once picked this faction may be the only one you use for the entire campaign. Note you will be forced to pick units from all main FOC slots, including Infantry and Vehicles, and you will be facing each other as well as waves depending on each round.

The Game will be fought as a campaign in a near identical way to the greatest battles of the Horus Heresy, except they'll have a unique Heresy Heresy twist. There will be six stages, each with its own unique scenario and effect on the outcome of the Heresy Heresy, culminating in a final showdown.

I will explain the general rules once I have collected sufficient interest, and will subsequently post the requirements and rules for the first round. Fall in Heretics! Your destiny awaits....


- Iron Angel
- Maidel
- SGMAlice
- Magpie_Oz
- scscofield
- Dicrel Seijin 
- Cattlebruiser
- Jace of Ultramar
- Grokfog
- Dragblud da Scrunka
- returnoftheclown
- MidnightSun
- infernalcaretaker
- jondoe297
- lokis222
- jesse
- xabre
- High_Seraph
- Dawnstar
- yoyoyo12365
- Biellan
- Akatsuki13
- Boc
- <Filler>


----------



## Iron Angel

This includes xenos yes?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

But of course. I know some of the views that are held on Spehs muhreens - plus this is the Heresy Heresy, not the Horus Heresy. It would be no fun without you "special" xenos players.


----------



## Maidel

I'm game. I'll go with the 30k space wolf legion.


----------



## SGMAlice

Yay! - I'm in!

Alice


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Yep, I'll have another crack too I reckon. I can take post heresy stuff tho' right ?


----------



## scscofield

Count me in.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

So we pick a character to be and an army/faction?


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

_*Returns to thread after reading a couple dozen pages from the previous Ultimate Unit threads.*_

I'm game. Either Orks or Salamanders, but most likely Orks.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Yes! I'm so in!


----------



## Iron Angel

I'll have a go.


----------



## CattleBruiser

I'm game


----------



## Grokfog

In like flynn.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Magpie_Oz said:


> Yep, I'll have another crack too I reckon. I can take post heresy stuff tho' right ?


Indeed you can. 



Dragblud da scrunka said:


> So we pick a character to be and an army/faction?


Yep. This character will be made from a template I'll post when I start taking entries for Round 1. So it doesn't matter what faction you are, you'll all have a similar representative character.


----------



## returnoftheclown

I'll give it a try if you'll have me?


----------



## MidnightSun

Oh, I've missed this :grin:

Count me in. Imperial Guard.

Midnight


----------



## infernalcaretaker

Aaah - Go On Then!


----------



## jondoe297

It would be rude not too. Count me in


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

Well cool! I'll jump in if possible as well


----------



## lokis222

in. nice to see this starting again.


----------



## SGMAlice

OH! i forgot to mention - I'll be using the Betrayal List 

Because its new and shiny 

Alice


----------



## jesse

So i can play with the space wolves book codex right?
if so then im in


----------



## Xabre

This sounds like it will be fun. I'm in, and because I'm just that stubborn, I'll be using 40k Chaos (Thousand Sons).


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

I'll leave interest open until midnight on Friday (though the number we have now is fine). Then I'll post the requirements for Round 1, plus the template for your representative character.

@jesse: Yes, C:SW is perfectly fine.


----------



## High_Seraph

In with the Dark Angels. One of has to represent Spanner.


----------



## Iron Angel

Always Necrons. All the time.


----------



## Dawnstar

Not entirely sure what I have to do, but count me in :biggrin:

'Suppose I'll use Chaos Marines


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

High_Seraph said:


> In with the Dark Angels. One of has to represent Spanner.


 :goodpost:

And you stole my idea! :biggrin:

I'm in with the vanilla marine 'dex


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

So... its Saturday Night...


----------



## returnoftheclown

Or Sunday morning depending on your view point


----------



## Akatsuki13

I'm curious about this. Is it still open? 

If so then you have one ready to fight for the Tau Empire and the Greater Good! (if they haven't been taken already)


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Still open as far as I know mate, be good to have some Tau fodd...... er worthy adversaries ! :wink:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Magpie_Oz said:


> Still open as far as I know mate, be good to have some Tau fodd...... er worthy adversaries ! :wink:


HA! Nice save though. :biggrin:


----------



## Biellann

I'm always late to the party... but I'm in. Will be taking Corsair Eldar.


----------



## yoyoyo12365

I can't tell if this is open or not, but if it is, then I would love to take part, representing the terrifying, and only slightly sparkly, Blood Angels.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

To all the above - no worries, you too have been accepted. I was slightly late on the deadlines on account of celebrating my 18th over the past couple of days, so everything's still a bit hazy. Just give me a bit and I'll post up some requirements.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

*The Seeds of Heresy*

Welcome, combatants to Round 1. In this round you will be fighting alongside each other on the far-flung world of Fallin against an alien menace. In game terms, this equates to each player facing a series of three waves of enemy units - note that these enemies can be anything from vehicles, to monstrous creatures to infantry units from any 40k codex. 

However, not all is fine and dandy. There will be a point at which you will be judged for your worthiness for a certain cause - be conscious of your actions and the consequences of the decisions you will make.

Game requirements are as follows:
- You will each create a character to represent you from the template below. This character will represent you in all of the upcoming battles - so make it personal as well as killy. Note that if your character is killed/wounded in a round, this will have effects in the following rounds.
- You will also need to pick non-vehicle/monstrous creature unit from any section in your codex. Note that this means you can use bikes/jetbikes/cavalry/beasts. The only limitation is the 175 points cap.

You will fight waves as follows:
1. Player shoots
2. Wave shoots
3. Player assaults
4. Break off and repeat if necessary

Things to note:

Small blasts score 0 hits on a D6 roll of 1-2, 1 hit on a 3-4 and 3 hits on a 5-6
Large blasts score 0 hits on a 1, 3 on a 2, 5 on a 3-4, 7 on a 5, and 10 on a 6.
Templates score D3+1 hits, and Torrent weapons D3+2
Combi weapons reload after each wave
You will fight each wave in succession, so will not recover casualties or lost wounds in between waves

If you succeed in this Round, you will gain 10 extra points to spend on your character. If you lose however, then you are out. Also, note for the sake of numbers I have added filler units - if they would be in a position that they would win the competition, then the prize is given to the next human player etc etc.

Oh yes that reminds me - the overall prize for the game is now somewhat awkward seeing as the rep system has been reshuffled. I think what's best is if we can collectively award 1st place 10 rep, 2nd place 5 rep and 3rd place 3 rep between us.

Entries for this round will be closed by the end of the week, if not beforehand. Good luck!




Ultimate Unit Gamer: 5pts

WS	BS	S	T	W	I	A	LD	SV
3	3	3	3	1	3	1	7	5+

-	Laspistol equivalent
-	Close Combat weapon

Spend 45 pts on the following:

May upgrade any stat up to three times at 5pts each.
May upgrade any pistol option stat up to three times at 5pts each.
May select an alternative piece of wargear:
o	Replace Laspistol with hand flamer +5, Infernus Pistol +20
o	Replace Close Combat Weapon with Power Sword/Maul/Axe/Lance at +15, Power Fist or Lightning Claw at +20, Thunder Hammer at +30.
May upgrade to Mastery Level 1 psyker with force weapon and Telepathy for +40
May take frag & krak grenades +3
May take meltabombs +5
May take a refractor field +15
May select any of the following special rules:
o	Adamantium Will, Stubborn, Hammer of Wrath, It Will Not Die +20
o	Counter Attack, Furious Charge, Feel No Pain +10
o	Crusader, Rage, Rampage +5
o	Eternal Warrior, Fear, Fearless +30
May take one of the following special rules for their pistol (not applicable for hand flamers or infernus pistols):
o	Armourbane +10
o	Fleshbane +15
o	Rending +10
o	Poisoned (4+) +5
o	Shred +10
o	Soulblaze +5
o	Strikedown +10
o	Master-crafted +5
May take a recovery capsule for +10 points. This will negate a random debuff from the previous rounds' effects. (Note this is only available after the first round).


----------



## returnoftheclown

Late Happy birthday greeting!
Just few quick clarifications. So for this round you create your leader and one other unit from a limit of 175pts or have I misunderstood?
When is the deadline for list submissions? 
Cheers and hoe the celebrations were good!


----------



## SGMAlice

A Belated Birthday Salutation 


As for this.... Is it wrong that when i saw the name of Planet number 4 the first word i saw was 'Panty'  Bad Alice is bad XD
My entry is done, i'm assuming we PM it to you? Both Character and Unit?

Alice


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

returnoftheclown said:


> Late Happy birthday greeting!
> Just few quick clarifications. So for this round you create your leader and one other unit from a limit of 175pts or have I misunderstood?
> When is the deadline for list submissions?
> Cheers and hoe the celebrations were good!


Yes, the character is separate to the 175 point limit. As stated on the template, you may spend 45 points worth of upgrades on your character as well. The deadline is most likely the end of the week, unless of course I get all the entries before then.



SGMAlice said:


> A Belated Birthday Salutation
> 
> 
> As for this.... Is it wrong that when i saw the name of Planet number 4 the first word i saw was 'Panty'  Bad Alice is bad XD
> My entry is done, i'm assuming we PM it to you? Both Character and Unit?
> 
> Alice


:laugh: Your bad Alice, your bad. And yes, PM as per usual with both your character and unit. Feel free to add fluff if you wish, though there won't be any physical bonuses, per se.

Thank you both too for the birthday greetings.


----------



## Maidel

Can I ask, is the armour save a 'stat' and can I spend 10 points to effectively give myself power armour?

Thanks


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Yes, indeed you can. Needless to say, no stat can exceed 10, or have a save better than 2+.


----------



## Maidel

Great, thanks. Felt a little weird having my wolves lead by a guy in a flak jacket


----------



## Boc

Oh hells yes, I'm in bitches! I'll give the new CSM a try... out of curiosity... (though my Necrons have done so well in the past!)

Edit: Shit just looked through the whole thread, is it too late? My internet's been down >.<


----------



## High_Seraph

Just sent you a pm with my entry. Happy belated Birthday as well mate.


----------



## MidnightSun

May I just say how well-designed the Character Creation was - there were no obvious picks from the stats/rules section, and 45pts was reasonable.

Midnight


----------



## returnoftheclown

Sent my List and a bit of fluff for fun.
I agree with Midnight! Well thought out, good job!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

MidnightSun said:


> May I just say how well-designed the Character Creation was - there were no obvious picks from the stats/rules section, and 45pts was reasonable.
> 
> Midnight


Thanks. It's based on the Ultimate Unit Gamer template (I think it was KoC who designed it...), with just some tweaks to bring it up to 6th ed.


----------



## Maidel

MidnightSun said:


> May I just say how well-designed the Character Creation was - there were no obvious picks from the stats/rules section, and 45pts was reasonable.
> 
> Midnight


Really, I thought everyone would have immediately lumped the points into almost the same places that I did. But I won't say where that is, so ill try and keep myself unique.


----------



## CE5511

Is it to late to jump in? I kind of just got back on here after a hectic schedule


----------



## Iron Angel

So hang on here. When do I make RP rolls? Every step 2 and 4?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

CE5511 said:


> Is it to late to jump in? I kind of just got back on here after a hectic schedule


By all means, you're most welcome to join. 



Iron Angel said:


> So hang on here. When do I make RP rolls? Every step 2 and 4?


Indeed, both at the end of the shooting and assault phases.


----------



## Iron Angel

Also, are rapid fire weapons counted as being in rapid fire range for shooting?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Ah, yes sorry not to make that clear: all shooting phases count as being within melta and rapid-fire ranges. AKA 3" to be precise.


----------



## Iron Angel

Do you want us to post our unit and character here, or send it via PM?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

PM would be preferred - adds some mystery as to "who takes what", and prevents people from nicking others' ideas.


----------



## Iron Angel

CHARACTER:

Tolas the Shrouded

"It is the fool who attempts to divine the difference between magic and technology; It is the wise who know there is no difference at all."

Tolas is a survivor of the now-gone Technomandrites, a Cryptek conclave whose sole endeavor was the creation of stronger and deadlier weapons and tools of war. One of the few Necrons willing to deal with the lesser races, he sells his technological superiority and his small but powerful military force to the highest bidder. Heavily augmented, his body resembles a mishmash of machinery as much as it does a Necron. By Necron standards he is relatively frail, but by Human standards he is as robust and deadly as any foe. He engages in battle with a terrifying level of gruesome glee, and his overeager zealousness for carnage and excessively curious nature often disturbs his allies to the point that, were he not so useful and had they not paid so much, they would dismiss him to the stars out of sheer unease. Nevertheless, a secret he keeps from his allies is that his power source is actually a "spirit battery"- The same devices used by the C'tan in eons past to increase their own power. In a way, he is more vampire than any of his kin. Death and bloodshed feed the battery, empowering him further and further. He seeks this power, and cares not who he fights alongside to see it come to him. He is not careless with his allies, however, and like any Cryptek is alert and aware for treachery and danger. He is as formidable a foe intellectually as he is physically, and many graves are filled with fools that sought to betray him.

In his service are many Necrons, almost all of which are personality wiped to prevent "complications" in combats involving allies. Foremost are the Desolators, squads of Immortals that do the bidding of their half-mad master. Many terrified glances aboard desperate starships forced into the awkward situation of hiring such dangerous help are stolen at them, their colossal metallic carapaces and the leering, haunting pinpricks of emerald fire that burn in their eyesockets unnerving lesser men. Tales of them standing perfectly motionless until given further orders, and moving and acting in perfect mechanical unison, their slow, heavy, metallic footsteps slamming loudly on ship decks, are as numerous and terrified as the tales of their exploits in combat, a perfect mechanical cruelty and perpetual surgically precise slaughter that precedes them wherever they go, their shimmering black carapaces framed by smooth, metallic limbs, spattered with gore and grime, only to return, motionless and silent as the grave when their grisly work is done once more. Indeed, those who hire them laud their efficiency but speak in hushed tones that their apathetic calm in the midst of carnage is as terrifying as any blood-lusting berserker.


Kept the specifics of the unit and the character profile secret, to stay unique


----------



## Boc

So is the hack that I applied that gave all my characters 10 stats across the board with a 2++ going to be permitted or... :laugh:

Looking forward to this, though I must say I don't have as much confidence as I'd like in this round haha


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Quick update: so far have 11/24 entries.

Still required are Magpie, Scscosfield, Dicrel, Jace, Grokfog, Dragblud, Infernalcaretaker, Jondoe, Jesse, Biellan, Dawnstar, Akatsuki and CE5511. 

Seeing quite a variety both in the codex choice and with character build - methinks dis gun be good.


----------



## Iron Angel

I love narratives like this, they always inspire me to draw. Quick sketch, nothing major.


----------



## scscofield

Been working 12 hr shifts will try and submit in the next day or so.


----------



## Magpie_Oz

just finished my 12 hours shifts, list submitted


----------



## scscofield

Hmmm are we doing challenges in this? Will our template dudes be cage fighting?


----------



## Magpie_Oz

scscofield said:


> Hmmm are we doing challenges in this? Will our template dudes be cage fighting?


jelly ? Mud ?


----------



## Orochi

Out of interest, where did King of Cheese go?


----------



## Iron Angel

I was under the impression we wouldn't be fighting each other but rather waves of units?


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

I'm still in. I'll be submitting an entry in by Thursday (I'll drop by tomorrow just to check in. I'll probably be done by Wednesday, but I want some time to mull over my choices--that and write some fluff).


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Fluff? I didn't know we needed fluff? do we get extra stuff for fluff ? Fluff Stuff as it were.


----------



## Boc

Spanner said this time around we don't get bonus points to use on units/characters for fluff as we have in the past. Maybe round two, I'm hoping, but it's not mandatory


----------



## Iron Angel

I did it anyway because I like fluff. 40k isn't just a mechanical exercise of numbers for me, I like the narrative.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

And now, the multi-quote marathon.



scscofield said:


> Been working 12 hr shifts will try and submit in the next day or so.


That's perfectly fine. 



Magpie_Oz said:


> just finished my 12 hours shifts, list submitted


Added to the complete list. 



scscofield said:


> Hmmm are we doing challenges in this? Will our template dudes be cage fighting?


We shall see...



Magpie_Oz said:


> jelly ? Mud ?


Custard. :so_happy:



Orochi said:


> Out of interest, where did King of Cheese go?


Nobody knows. As far as I know there was a rumour going round that he was ill, but I don't think anybody's heard from him in a while.



Iron Angel said:


> I was under the impression we wouldn't be fighting each other but rather waves of units?





Dicrel Seijin said:


> I'm still in. I'll be submitting an entry in by Thursday (I'll drop by tomorrow just to check in. I'll probably be done by Wednesday, but I want some time to mull over my choices--that and write some fluff).


Not a problem.



Magpie_Oz said:


> Fluff? I didn't know we needed fluff? do we get extra stuff for fluff ? Fluff Stuff as it were.





Boc said:


> Spanner said this time around we don't get bonus points to use on units/characters for fluff as we have in the past. Maybe round two, I'm hoping, but it's not mandatory





Iron Angel said:


> I did it anyway because I like fluff. 40k isn't just a mechanical exercise of numbers for me, I like the narrative.


It's not mandatory, nor do you get any bonuses (yet). But feel free if you so wish. It does make the game more interesting.


----------



## SGMAlice

spanner94ezekiel said:


> It's not mandatory, nor do you get any bonuses (yet). But feel free if you so wish. It does make the game more interesting.


The word 'Yet' has me concerned....

If it is to make some difference in the future, will not writing some now affect that?

Alice


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Basically, it all depends on what happens this round (AKA you'll see, it'll all become clear). To clarify, not writing fluff now will not be detrimental to any future rounds etc.


----------



## SGMAlice

Ah, alright.

Its just lately i have not been in the most creative of moods. Still trying to shake the Depression 

Alice


----------



## Grokfog

Sorry, I'm trying to decide which codex to use! XD


----------



## Quozzo

I would like to take part, but there is a <filler> in the OP so does that mean it's a reserved slot or an open slot? Also, presuming the latter, would C:GK be alright? If not then C:BA will have to do.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Nope, it's fine - you're in if you so wish. And C:GK is fine too.


----------



## Iron Angel

So then... Is this co-op, or competitive?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Changes from round to round. Round 1 is co-op - it'll become clearer as we progress.


----------



## Boc

I'm all antzy in my pantzies and shit


----------



## returnoftheclown

Co-op...oh dear...who am I betraying then :threaten:
This is going to be awesome!

And I'd sent this bit of story fluff with my list but since Iron Angel posted his thought I'd post mine. Gives my men a purpose for being here in the first place. Leaving character fluff alone as I don't even know if he'll survive the first round 

_P’tor let out a sigh of exasperation. For over an hour his so called ‘Coven of Knowledge’ had bickered over the choice of his champion. It was almost like watching a plague of rats fighting for a scrap of meat. If his patience had not been worn he might have enjoyed the squabbles.

“He has only just embraced the powers of Chaos" exclaimed Kenoth, self-proclaimed champion of the war host.
"How can you trust him! Allow me to search the sector, I will destroy all who stand in my way and return victorious!”

“Yes my dear Kenoth…that is sadly what I am afraid of…” Mused P’tor, gazing out his view port into the vast emptiness of space. 
“You would destroy everything…and attract attention . This must be done quickly and quietly…besides…” P’tor turned his gaze now to the rabble sat at his large table. “You have not exactly been in my favour for some time. I precisely told you to leave the Library on our last venture for me to study…and what did you do?”

Kenoth muttered something, and turned his gaze to the table.

“Indeed…I still have yet to find you a suitable punishment” P’tor now stood up.
“Listen to me. I have spoken. He is going to find me that artefact, and that is final. It is time for him to prove to us that he has embraced chaos to its fullest and that he swears loyalty to our cause.”

General muttering followed, none of which sounded in agreement but at least acknowledged what had been said.

“Arise Kek” said P’tor
A figure rose from one of the dark corners of the room and approached the table. 

“You will go down onto the Planet Fallin. Find me my treasure on this alien hive of a world. Fail me and you shall wish we had left you on that death world!”

“As you wish my Lord” Kek bowed and walked towards the door. Kenoth stood up.

“This weakling will fail my Lord! You are making a great mistake!”

Kek stopped at the door frame and turned slowly. His face was masked by his initiate hood, given to all new members of the Golden Host warband. 

“Weakling?” 

The tone in the voice made even the stout hearted Kenoth shudder. Without warning an axe flew through the air and landed in-between Kenoth’s eyes. He fell to his knees and watched through blood drenched eyes as the figure approached him and ripped the axe out from his head.

“May the Gods have mercy on your soul…for you shall find none here”

The axe was brought down again in one fluid stroke, separating Kenoth’s head from his shoulders. The only sound was that of flesh hitting obsidian flooring. Everyone apart from P’tor rose to their feet and drew their weapons.

“Enough!” Shouted P’tor

The coven returned to their seats, but kept their weapons drawn and their eyes fixed on Kek.

“Kek…as you well know this warband has a ruling for these circumstances…” 

P’tor smiled as he looked at the decapitated body of Kenoth 

“…you keep what you kill…consider your punishment fulfilled Kenoth”

P’tor returned his gaze to Kek.

“Take Kenoth’s men with you. Should you find yourself victorious you may keep them as your own. Now leave us, I feel you have left us quite enough to deal with”_


----------



## scscofield

Submitted


----------



## Dawnstar

Submitted


----------



## Iron Angel

soooooo when does it start


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Saturday 0:00 GMT is the deadline for entries, and rolling will be done by the end of the weekend, hopefully. 

Unless you have already submitted your entry, or notify me of any delay your entry may need, I will enter a substitute unit and character for you. The character does have the option to be overridden if you then submit on time for the next round. Also, the default unit will not affect what codex you use for following rounds.

Default unit: 10 Space marines with Meltabombs, Flamer and Missile Launcher
Default character: WS4 BS4 S4 T4 W2 I4 Ld8 Sv4+

Be warned!


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

returnoftheclown said:


> Co-op...oh dear...who am I betraying then :threaten:


Well, I'm playing an Ork so really, it's only a matter of time. Betrayal is guaranteed. :aggressive:

Oh, and here's the bit of fluff that I had created for the boyz.

*Pyromanik an da Pyros*
_The motto of da Pyros is “Wif enuf promethium, evryfing burns.” And perhaps they are right. By riding around in a battlewagon and hosing anything over the side, they’ve set many an enemy aflame. Their biggest bonfire has been a tervigon and thirty of its termagaunt spawn. 

This particular mob of burna boyz is led by Pyromanik. He is infamous for his pair of looted power fists, Kan Op’nah and Da Finga. The mekboyz of his mob kunverted each according to ‘Manik’s wishes. 

Bodge Job kunverted the right power fist into a proper power klaw. 

Hakrench, the other mekboy, gutted the power fist creating a reservoir for fungus rum. The middle digit of it became the nozzle, the thumb held the pilot flame (which ‘Manik uses to light a pipe packed with a hallucinogenic fungus). By snapping his fingers, he can ignite the flamer. The curling of his other fingers control the fine-tuning of the nozzle diameter, the flow of fungus rum, and the shut off valve. The last feature was added after ‘Manik had a particularly bad trip and roasted what he thought was a squiggoth—it was their battlewagon. 

'Manik and the boyz did make the best of a bad situation and roasted squigs, up until an emergency fuel barrel of fungus rum (which is a promethium fuel substitute and alcoholic beverage) left in the battlewagon exploded, badly burning a number of the boyz.

For now, da Pyros are hoofing it. _

If I actually make it past the first round, I'll make more of an effort.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Ok, so I have entries (or PMs) from everyone except Dragblud da Scrunka, Jondoe297 and infernalcaretaker. Those three I will roll last to give them one last chance to avoid the default units.

Anywho, let's go - Round 1 Entrants:

Lokis222

The Runt - WS3 BS3 S3 T3 W2 I3 A2 Ld7 Sv2+ with Power Fist

4 Meganobz (3 Combi-shoota/skorchas)

MidnightSun

WS3 BS4 S4 T5 W4 I3 A1 Ld7 Sv4+, Pistol Strength +1

Imperial Guard Veteran Squad (3 Meltaguns, Power Fist, Grenadiers, Demolitions)

Maidel

WS4 BS3 S3 T5 W3 I3 A2 Ld7 Sv2+

5 Betrayal List Terminators in Cataphractii armour

High_Seraph

WS3 BS3 S3 T3 W4 I3 A2 Ld7 Sv5+, Power Sword and Refractor Field

5 Company Veterans (2 Combi-plasmas, Storm Shield/Combi-plasma, Storm Shield/Plasma Gun, Storm Shield)

Returnoftheclown

WS3 BS3 S4 T4 W3 I3 A1 Ld7 Sv3+, Hand Flamer/CCW, Feel No Pain

5 Chaos Bikers (Meltagun (replace TL bolter), Flamer (replace TL bolter), Meltabombs, Lightning Claw)



P’tor let out a sigh of exasperation. For over an hour his so called ‘Coven of Knowledge’ had bickered over the choice of his champion. It was almost like watching a plague of rats fighting for a scrap of meat. If his patience had not been worn he might have enjoyed the squabbles.

“He has only just embraced the powers of Chaos" exclaimed Kenoth, champion of the ‘Flaming souls’ biker squadron. "How can you trust him! Allow me to search the sector, I will destroy all who stand in my way and return victorious!”

“Yes my dear Kenoth…that is sadly what I am afraid of…” Mused P’tor, gazing out his view port into the vast emptiness of space.
“You would destroy everything…and attract attention . This must be done quickly and quietly…besides…” P’tor turned his gaze now to the rabble sat at his large table. “You have not exactly been in my favour for some time. I precisely told you to leave the Library on our last venture for me to study…and what did you do?”

Kenoth muttered something, and turned his gaze to the table.

“Indeed…I still have yet to find you a suitable punishment” P’tor now stood up.
“Listen to me. I have spoken. He is going to find me that artefact, and that is final. It is time for him to prove to us that he has embraced chaos to its fullest and that he swears loyalty to our cause.”

General muttering followed, none of which sounded in agreement but at least acknowledged what had been said.

“Arise Kek” said P’tor
A figure rose from one of the dark corners of the room and approached the table.

“You will go down onto the Planet Fallin. Find me my treasure on this alien hive of a world. Fail me and you shall wish we had left you on that death world!”

“As you wish my Lord” Kek bowed and walked towards the door. Kenoth stood up.

“This weakling will fail my Lord! You are making a great mistake!”

Kek stopped at the door frame and turned slowly. His face was masked by his initiate hood, given to all new members of the Golden Host warband.

“Weakling?”

The tone in the voice made even the stout hearted Kenoth shudder. Without warning an axe flew through the air and landed in-between Kenoth’s eyes. He fell to his knees and watched through blood drenched eyes as the figure approached him and ripped the axe out from his head.

“May the Gods have mercy on your soul…for you shall find none here”

The axe was brought down again in one fluid stroke, separating Kenoth’s head from his shoulders. The only sound was that of flesh hitting obsidian flooring. Everyone apart from P’tor rose to their feet and drew their weapons.

“Enough!” Shouted P’tor

The coven returned to their seats, but kept their weapons drawn and their eyes fixed on Kek.

“Kek…as you well know this warband has a ruling for these circumstances…”

P’tor smiled as he looked at the decapitated body of Kenoth

“…you keep what you kill…consider your punishment fulfilled Kenoth”

P’tor returned his gaze to Kek.

“Take Kenoth’s bikers with you. Should you find yourself victorious you may keep them as your own. Now leave us, I feel you have left us quite enough to deal with” 


CattleBruiser

Konowa - WS3 BS3 S3 T6 W3 I3 Ld7 Sv2+

25 Shoota Boyz (2 Big Shootas, Big Choppa)

Yoyoyo12365

Steve the Awfully Frail Melee Fighter - WS5 BS3 S3 T3 W1 I3 A2 Ld7 Sv3+, Power Sword

Steve's less than frail assault squad - (C:BA) (Twin Lightning Claws, Combat Shield, Meltabombs, Hand Flamer)

Xabre

Arcannyx, Acolyte of the Thousand Sons - WS3 BS3 S3 T3 W2 I3 A1 Ld7 Sv5+ Psyker (Mastery Level One, Force Sword(?))

4 Archon Defenders [Chaos Terminators] (Power Sword x2, Lightning Claw, 2 Combi-bolters, Reaper Autocannon, Mark of Tzeentch, Champion with Power Axe and Combi bolter)

Boc

WS3 BS3 S4 T4 W1 I3 A1 Ld7 Sv4+, Power Fist, Counter Attack

5 Chaos Havocs (2 Plasma Guns, 2 Flamers, Mark of Khorne, Aspiring Champion with Power Fist and Gift of Mutation)

SGMAlice

Alysia Rosae - WS4 BS3 S3 T4 W2 I3 A2 Ld7 Sv3+, Power Sword

Legion Tactical Squad (additional marine, Sgt has combi-melta and meltabombs)

Iron Angel

Tolas the Shrouded - WS3 BS3 S3 T3 W3 I3 A1 Ld7 Sv3+, Power Sword, Shred for pistol



"It is the fool who attempts to divine the difference between magic and technology; It is the wise who know there is no difference at all."

Tolas is a survivor of the now-gone Technomandrites, a Cryptek conclave whose sole endeavor was the creation of stronger and deadlier weapons and tools of war. One of the few Necrons willing to deal with the lesser races, he sells his technological superiority and his small but powerful military force to the highest bidder. Heavily augmented, his body resembles a mishmash of machinery as much as it does a Necron. By Necron standards he is relatively frail, but by Human standards he is as robust and deadly as any foe. He engages in battle with a terrifying level of gruesome glee, and his overeager zealousness for carnage and excessively curious nature often disturbs his allies to the point that, were he not so useful and had they not paid so much, they would dismiss him to the stars out of sheer unease. Nevertheless, a secret he keeps from his allies is that his power source is actually a "spirit battery"- The same devices used by the C'tan in eons past to increase their own power. In a way, he is more vampire than any of his kin. Death and bloodshed feed the battery, empowering him further and further. He seeks this power, and cares not who he fights alongside to see it come to him. He is not careless with his allies, however, and like any Cryptek is alert and aware for treachery and danger. He is as formidable a foe intellectually as he is physically, and many graves are filled with fools that sought to betray him.



10 Immortals (Gauss Blasters)




In his service are many Necrons, almost all of which are personality wiped to prevent "complications" in combats involving allies. Foremost are the Desolators, squads of Immortals that do the bidding of their half-mad master. Many terrified glances aboard desperate starships forced into the awkward situation of hiring such dangerous help are stolen at them, their colossal metallic carapaces and the leering, haunting pinpricks of emerald fire that burn in their eyesockets unnerving lesser men. Tales of them standing perfectly motionless until given further orders, and moving and acting in perfect mechanical unison, their slow, heavy, metallic footsteps slamming loudly on ship decks, are as numerous and terrified as the tales of their exploits in combat, a perfect mechanical cruelty and perpetual surgically precise slaughter that precedes them wherever they go, their shimmering black carapaces framed by smooth, metallic limbs, spattered with gore and grime, only to return, motionless and silent as the grave when their grisly work is done once more. Indeed, those who hire them laud their efficiency but speak in hushed tones that their apathetic calm in the midst of carnage is as terrifying as any blood-lusting berserker. 


Magpie_Oz

Inquisitor Euphenigia Pyrus - WS3 BS3 S3 T5 W2 I3 A2 Ld7 Sv2+, Hand Flamer, Feel No Pain

Inquisitorial Henchmen Warband (Servitor with Multimelta; Jokearo Weaponsmith; 3x Acolyte with Carapace Armour, Laspistol and Plasma Gun; 3x Acolyte with Carapace Armour, Laspistol and Hotshot Lasgun; 2x Warrior Acolyte with Carapace Armour, Laspistol and Combi-flamer)

Biellan

WS4 BS3 S3 T4 W3 I5 A1 Ld7 Sv3+, Refractor Field

Eldar Corsair Squad (2 Flamers, 2 Eldar Missile Launchers, Felarch with Haywire Grenades and Shuriken Catapult, 5 Corsairs with Shuriken catapults, Corsair Jetpacks)

CE5511

WS3 BS3 S3 T3 W3 I3 A1 Ld7 Sv2+, Power Fist

Imperial Guard Veterans (Sgt with dual Power Fists, 3 Plasma Guns, Demolitions)

Quozzo

WS3 BS3 S3 T3 W3 I3 A1 Ld7 Sv2+, Feel No Pain, Refractor Field

Purifiers (2 Psycannons, Falchion, Warding Stave, Hammer)

Dawnstar

WS4 BS3 S4 T4 W2 I3 A1 Ld7 Sv2+, Power Sword

33 Chaos Culists (Mark of Slaanesh)

Scscofield

WS3 BS3 S3 T3 W1 I3 A1 Ld8 Sv5+, Psyker (Mastery Level One with Force Weapon and Telepathy Primaris power)

10 Grey Hunters (Wolf Standard, Mark of the Wulfen, Flamer, Plasma Gun)

Grokfog

WS4 BS3 S4 T3 W2 I3 A2 Ld7 Sv4+, Hand Flamer, Power Axe

7 Seraphim (Superior with Power Sword, twin Hand Flamers, twin Infernus Pistols)

Dicrel Seijin

Pyromanik - WS3 BS3 S4 T3 W1 I3 A1 Ld7 Sv5+, Hand Flamer, Power Klaw, Rampage, Furious Charge

Da Pyros (9 Burna Boyz, 2 Meks with Rokkit Launchas)




Pyromanik an da Pyros
The motto of da Pyros is “Wif enuf promethium, evryfing burns.” And perhaps they are right. By riding around in a battlewagon and hosing anything over the side, they’ve set many an enemy aflame. Their biggest bonfire has been a tervigon and thirty of its termagaunt spawn. 

This particular mob of burna boyz is led by Pyromanik. He is infamous for his pair of looted power fists, Kan Op’nah and Da Finga. The mekboyz kunverted each according to ‘Manik’s wishes. 

Bodge Job kunverted the right power fist into a proper power klaw. Hakrench, the other mekboy gutted the power fist creating a reservoir for promethium. The middle digit of it became the nozzle, the thumb held the pilot flame (which ‘Manik uses to light a pipe packed with a hallucinogenic fungus). By snapping his fingers, he can ignite the flamer. The curling of his other fingers control the fine-tuning of the nozzle diameter, the flow of promethium, and the shut off valve. The last feature was added after ‘Manik had a particularly bad trip and roasted what he thought was a squiggoth—it was their battlewagon. 

For now, da Pyros are hoofing it.



Jesse

Charlie the Redheaded Stepchild - WS3 BS4 S4 T4 W2 I3 A2 Ld7 Sv4+, 'Chicken Gun' (S4 AP5 Assault 2)

6 Plague Marines (2 Plasma Guns)



Considered a black sheep by everyone hes ever met, Charlie didnt seem to care when the warriors of the black hand, a group of corsairs. The pirates found lack of reaction curious and decided to keep him as a pet. They soon discovered that he was no slouch in combat. He even managed to beat one of the corsairs in a game of chicken. The defeated scallywag presented Charlie with a pistol that he used since that day. Why Charlie remains a feeble human instead of becoming a true member of the chaos warband is beyond every non servitor in the bunch. Its worth noting that he smells of elderberries.


Akatsuki13

WS3 BS4 S3 T3 W2 I3 A1 LD7 Sv5+, Feel No Pain, Power Sword, 'Bolt Pistol', Meltabombs

XV8 Crisis Battlesuit Team (3x Flamer/Plasma Rifle, HW Multitracker, Targeting Array)

Jace of Ultramar

WS4 BS4 S4 T4 W1 I4 A2 Ld8 Sv3+

5 Sternguard Veterans (2 Combi-plasmas, 2 Combi-meltas, 1 Combi-flamer, Power Fist)

Dragblud da Scrunka

Dragblud - WS3 BS3 S3 T5 W3 I3 A2 Ld7 Sv3+, Rage, Rampage

5 Nobz ('Eavy Armour, Bosspole, 4 Big Choppas, Power Klaw)



Dragblud is one unlucky ork, begining as a ork in a trukk that got hit by a drop pod which successfully removed his bottom half to having the space wolves that came out filling his face full of bolt rounds to being tacked back together by grotsnik with a small bomb instead of a spleen which went off when he got impailed by a dark eldar reaver ship. Hes been through it all and hes still going.

Through all his death defying its made him angry, cunning and tough. He doesn't have the stature of a warboss but he is smarter and tougher. backstabbing and trickery led him to the top and with that he is skilled in hand to hand.

He prefers to just run by himself only taking back up when needed and normal numbers are low and elite troups. Wearing his blood red boots, and his unique beard he smiles with a grimace full of shining bullets instead of teeth he jumps into combat to create hurt and pain and takes grisly trophies when done, from eyeballs to bottom jaws to rings to whole ribcages are all adorned on his small space worthy vessel the "tin can"



__________________________________________________________________________

You are now divided into 4 sectors.

Sector 1:

Iron Angel
Scscofield
Grokfog
[Infernalcaretaker]
Xabre
Biellan
Quozzo

Enemy Waves



- Ork Choppa Boyz (Nob with Big Choppa and Extra Armour, 2 Big Shootaz)
- 3 Hive Guard
- 6 Grey Knight Strike Squad



Sector 2:
Maidel
Dicrel Seijin
[Dragblud da Scrunka]
[Jondoe297]
Dawnstar
Akatsuki13
Filler #1

Enemy Waves 



- 10 Necron Warriors
- 5 Warp Spiders
- 2 Penitent Engines



Sector 3:
SGMAlice
CattleBruiser
Returnoftheclown
Lokis222
High_Seraph
Boc
Filler #2

Enemy Waves



- 2x Imperial Guard Infantry Squads (merged) (Grenade Launcher, Heavy Bolter, Krak Grenades)
- 5 Vanguard Veterans
- 8 Flesh Hounds of Khorne



Sector 4:
Magpie_Oz
MidnightSun
Jace of Ultramar
Jesse
Yoyoyo12365
CE5511
Filler #3

Enemy Waves



- 30 Chaos Cultists with Autoguns
- 3 Crisis Suits with Missile Pods and Flamers
- 10 Dark Eldar Warriors in a Raider



____________________________________________________________________________

Each player will have to fight the three waves in their sector as mentioned before. If you have any tactics, or I have gotten any of your units wrong, please PM me ASAP.

The Filler Units will be the same as the Default Units, and are purely there for numbers. 

Watch your PMs! There is more to this round than meets the eye...

Good luck!


----------



## scscofield

You either forgot to list my unit or I messed up posting it?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

My bad - added.


----------



## returnoftheclown

Death to the servants of the false Emperor!!!


----------



## SGMAlice

Piece of cake!

Mmmmmm Cake..

Alice


----------



## Maidel

It's really interesting how different everyone's characters have been made. I thought there would be more similarity, but clearly not.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Important notices:

Maidel - what type of power weapons have you chosen to give your Cataphractii terminators?
High_Seraph - did I get your wargear correct?
Xabre and Scscofield - what type of force weapons have you chosen for your commanders?


----------



## scscofield

Are you doing challenges?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Good point - no (not yet). In future rounds there is a distinct possibility, but for now, no.


----------



## CattleBruiser

WAAAAAAAAGH!!! da 'ummies gon get stomped gud an' propa.

But in reality, unless my shooting goes well, i'm kinda scared about the flesh hounds.


----------



## Boc

Weeell I think I'm good and well screwed lol


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

:laugh:

If I roll these matches and find everyone hideously outmatched then I'll edit the waves. Hoepfully it should be about right though.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

I'm anxious to start.


----------



## CE5511

unless i added the points wrong, shouldnt my commander have a 2+ save instead of the 3+?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Aye, my bad - edited in.


----------



## Iron Angel

Everyone went for the 2+

Also is there any justifying fluff for such a colorful cast of characters existing in one spot at the same time and not killing each other?


----------



## Maidel

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Important notices:
> 
> Maidel - what type of power weapons have you chosen to give your Cataphractii terminators?
> High_Seraph - did I get your wargear correct?
> Xabre and Scscofield - what type of force weapons have you chosen for your commanders?


Talk about an oversight! I assumed they were all power swords, so we will go with that.


----------



## Iron Angel

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=959937007&d=1352024988

I SEE WHAT YOU DID THERE


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Iron Angel said:


> http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=959937007&d=1352024988
> 
> I SEE WHAT YOU DID THERE


:laugh:

Finally, someone on my wavelength. As for justifying fluff, let me get my creative hat on...

To the writing room! (Insert theme music)


----------



## Dawnstar

*sigh*

Cultists trying to kill a Pentient Engine? 

Just my luck... :laugh:


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Iron Angel said:


> Everyone went for the 2+
> 
> Also is there any justifying fluff for such a colorful cast of characters existing in one spot at the same time and not killing each other?


Yeh, we ain't spotted each other yet.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Iron Angel said:


> Everyone went for the 2+


I did kind of wonder why there weren't a lot of add-ons. Having played Orks for a while now, the standard template offered +1 better BS and +1 better save. I will grant that the WS and Attacks were worse, but with the upgrades it kind of balanced out.



Iron Angel said:


> Also is there any justifying fluff for such a colorful cast of characters existing in one spot at the same time and not killing each other?


Besides my Orks, the others in the sector are Chaos (or pending). 

My boyz could easily be mercenaries or a renegade chaos ork warband. I see no problem standing shoulder to shoulder with them as we head to war, or Waaagh! as the case may be. 

And should there be betrayal? Well, then, that just means more enemies. It's all good. :so_happy:

Looking at the enemy list, I'll be happy if my mekboyz can take down one of the penitent engines. (My boyz have a standing order: "Kill da big fings firs'.") 

Well, I guess there's nothing left to do? Just sit back and see how the dice gods grant their favor?


----------



## SGMAlice

I didn't take a 2+, stuck with 3+ & 2W instead.

And my Bionic Arm is acting up so Str3 

Alice


----------



## Iron Angel

I just cant reconcile Grey Knights and Sisters fighting alongside Thousand Sons. Eldar, Space Wolves, even Necrons could work in (Radical inquisitors and all that jazz) but the CSM are the odd ones out on this one...


----------



## Magpie_Oz

We're not fighting along side, our guns just happen to be pointing the same direction, for now.


----------



## returnoftheclown

'The enemy of my enemy is my friend', or more specifically 'I'll kill you last as you seem to be in the same boat as me'
As Magpie said, we aren't really allies, just happen to be in the same place at the same time killing the same guys.

Also I'm not SV2+, my character isn't ready for terminator armour.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Iron Angel said:


> I just cant reconcile Grey Knights and Sisters fighting alongside Thousand Sons. Eldar, Space Wolves, even Necrons could work in (Radical inquisitors and all that jazz) but the CSM are the odd ones out on this one...


It's not technically speaking, a true 40k universe game. This is more of a 4th wall game - hence 'The Heresy Heresy'. All will come clear. 



returnoftheclown said:


> 'The enemy of my enemy is my friend', or more specifically 'I'll kill you last as you seem to be in the same boat as me'
> As Magpie said, we aren't really allies, just happen to be in the same place at the same time killing the same guys.


Something along those lines if it puts your mind at peace. Imagine it's an alternative universe where all the factions are (originally) co-existing in a fight against a common enemy, represented by the waves. Or something like that.


----------



## returnoftheclown

Fair enough, I await with anticipation to see the outcome!
I really interested to know what these possible PMs might say as well


----------



## Iron Angel

I would have liked to see someone go Tyranid.

Guardsman: "Sir, they... They kind of creep me out..."
Guardsman: (Pokes Hormagaunt)
Commissar: "Stop that you! I'll not get eaten for your free mouth!"


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

*Results for Round 1*

And the results are in!

Note: Jondoe297 and infernalcaretaker didn't manage to get their entries done it time. 

Sector 1

*Grokfog - PASS.* The Sisters annihilated the first two waves, though nearly came unstuck against the Strike Squad. (Commander wounded)
*Infernal Caretaker - PASS.* The proxy squads manged to scrape a narrow victory. (Commander wounded)
*Biellan - PASS.* Little trouble here for the Corsairs. (Commander wounded)
*Quozzo - FAILURE.* The Purifiers came unstuck against their very own.
*Scscofield - PASS.* The Wolves were on top from the start.
*Iron Angel - PASS.* Though they had a low damage output, the Crons just kept getting back up. 
*Xabre - FAILURE.* Took heavy casualties in the first two waves, leaving the forces of Chaos with very little to deal with the Grey Knights.

Sector 2

*Maidel - FAILURE* The might of the Wolves failed to recognise that they might need some anti-tank gear, and so came unstuck against the Penitent Engines.
*Dicrel Seijin - SUCCESS* So much fire...
*Dawnstar - FAILURE.* Suffered the same fate as Maidel.
*Filler #1 - FAILURE*
*Akatsuki13 - SUCCESS* Slow to start against the Necrons, but flying from thereon. 
*Dragblud da Scrunka - SUCCESS* The Nobz just about beat everything into submission, but had a close call against the Penitent Engines. (Commander wounded)
*Jondoe297 - FAILURE* Let down by the default unit in much the same way that Filler #1 fell.

Sector 3

*Cattlebruiser - SUCCESS.* Sufficient numbers to drown any incoming waves. (Commander wounded)
*High_Seraph - FAILURE* Just didn't have the hitting power required, so were on the back foot from the start.
*Returnoftheclown - SUCCESS.* A flawless victory.
*Filler #2 - SUCCESS*
*Boc - FAILURE* Similar fate as that suffered by High_Seraph. Just needed some more oomph.
*SGMAlice - SUCCESS* So many bolters. :shok:
*Lokis222 - SUCCESS* A crushing victory (geddit). 

Sector 4

*MidnightSun - SUCCESS* A very close call in the toughest sector. (Commander wounded)
*Jace of Ultramar - SUCCESS* Just held out against the Cultists, but was plain sailing from there. (Commander wounded)
*yoyoyo12365 - FAILURE* The numbers were too great for the Blood Angels.
*Magpie_Oz - SUCCESS* Held their own and were ready for more. Useless upgrade from the Jokaero though. (Commander wounded)
*Filler #3 - FAILURE*
*Jesse - SUCCESS* Took a while to much through the Cultists, but never seemed to be in any real danger. (Commander wounded)
*CE5511 - SUCCESS* Struggled against the Cultists, but suffered no more after then. (Commander wounded).

_________________________________________________________________

Firstly, congratulations to all those who passed the first round, and commiserations to those who didn't - don't worry, the next game's only a month away.

To those who did pass, the second round requirements will be posted sometime this week. However, you must note the following - if your commander was listed as wounded, please see below:



> Character Wound table:
> 
> Roll a D6 and apply the following effect(s) -
> 
> 1 - Superficial damage. No long term effects.
> 2 - Temporarily stunned. Reduce Initiative value by 1.
> 3 - Limb damaged. Suffer -1 to BS and WS.
> 4 - Crippling wounds. Suffer -1 to S and T.
> 5 - Full body trauma. Suffer -1 to all stats to a minimum of 1.
> 6 - Incapacitated. Your commander cannot be used in the next round.


Please post your result to me in a PM. I am relying on your integrity here, so please no excessive rolls of 1. k:

Also: Round 1 rewards.

You gain 10 points to spend on upgrading your Character. Note that you may choose a Recovery Capsule if your commander was injured. This will remove any ill effects, but mean he cannot be used in Round 2. Moreover, if your commander was Incapacitated, then you cannot choose this option.

Thanks guys, looking forward to Round 2!


----------



## Maidel

Fubar...

Should have gone for the power axes...


----------



## returnoftheclown

*for the dark gods!!!!*


----------



## Iron Angel

Tolas quivered with delight as the power rushed through him, filling him. He had forgotten how long it had been since he had fed... The delicacy of embittered and fearful souls, wrought with agony in their failing moments, was almost too much. The feeling wreathed him in ecstasy, but he knew there was more than simple pleasure to be had from this bountiful feast.

He examined his systems; he had almost forgotten how many had to be shut down to decrease power usage. Unlike the standard Necron core, the Soul Battery had its downs... And its ups. Several key choices for reactivation beckoned to him, and selecting what would be the best to implement was a difficult decision. Ultimately, he made his choice.

He still pondered over the identity of his mysterious employer, but thought little more of it; If this was the end result of the forthcoming battles, the power, the pleasure, the slaughter, then he would gladly accept.


----------



## CattleBruiser

i live! and it seems like a lot of commanders go wounded in that first round.


----------



## Magpie_Oz

"Cease Fire !" Cried CSM (Ret'd) Crowe. The fire from 8 members of his eclectic band of troopers trailed off reluctantly but obediently. The servitor of course halted immediately and went back to drooling, while the monkey hadn't stopped wandering about and fussing and muttering over things unseen to the humans since they first took up their positions overlooking the freeway interchange.

"Sorted those bastards Sar'major" said one above the hiss of a cooling Plasma Gun.

"Certainly did lad. Something's pretty weird here tho, Cultists, Tau and Dust Wraiths. What are they doing here and where the hell were they going in such a hurry?" The CSM pondered further as he cast his gaze over the jumbled wreckage of alien bodies and machinery. 

"Ma'm, are you sure there's nothing more on the briefing disk? ...... Ma'm ? ..... "

"Over here Sar'Major ! "

The CSM hastened over to the trooper kneeling behind a low wall to find him cradling the unconscious Inquisitor. "Ah bugger me, that's just what we need"

"Now what Sir?"

"Break out a grav-stretcher and then grab yer bongos lads it's time we found some friends. Safety in numbers I reckon."


----------



## SGMAlice

RAWWWWR!

Cut Down in a hail of Bolter Rounds! WooT!


For The Emperor!

Alice


----------



## Akatsuki13

:victory: Every time I see Necrons go up in flames I can't help but smile, especially at the hands of the youngest race of 40k.:so_happy:


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Akatsuki13 said:


> :victory: Every time I see Necrons go up in flames I can't help but smile, especially at the hands of the youngest race of 40k.:so_happy:


Kinda gets me all choked up too!


----------



## Akatsuki13

Well for me there's some rather douchey new Necron players at my GW store who look down on most other armies out there. When I first faced one of them and they saw my Tau army he laughed and called me an 'anime commie'. He wasn't laughing when my Broadsides shot down his Command Barge halfway through the game.


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Akatsuki13 said:


> Well ... Necron players ... are rather douchey


Fixed it for ya :wink:


----------



## Iron Angel

I think the disconnect is that

Most new players who pick what they perceive as the most powerful army are douchey

Necrons are considered to be new and powerful

Most new players who are douches pick Necrons

Necron veterans are very few due to their previous underpoweredness

Ergo non-douche Necron players (IE: Veterans) are sorely outnumbered by douchebag Necron players (IE: Newbies), and douchebag players are also the most vocal and irritating of the two groups, making us all look like douchebags.

I have had to deal with this stigma a great deal over the past several months...


----------



## Akatsuki13

Yeah that about sums it up. There's a Necron Vet I know and he's a pretty good guy but absolutely _hates_ those two douches and loves to beat them which he does ninety percent of the time if not more. In fact a couple weeks after I beat that one guy we teamed up against them with two of the armies they loved to rag on, the Tau (me) and the IG (him). It was a bloody battle but we won in the end. The last round spectacularly ended with the IG Commander and his surviving squad killing the last Overlord and its player cursing the luck of the dice.


----------



## Magpie_Oz

No worries IA we still love ya, even tho' you run a douche's army ! LOL


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

I don't know... I don't think Necrons are a douche army, I'm not convinced any army is a douche army... unless its run by a douche player.


----------



## Iron Angel

Well, there IS still Grey Knights...


----------



## Magpie_Oz

"ARE still Grey Knights"; plural


----------



## scscofield

: looks around confused : Sorry I seem to be lost, could you guys point me to the Ultimate Unit Game thread?


----------



## High_Seraph

Yeah it's here I think but Necron doucheness may have been involved in obsscuring it.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

scscofield said:


> : looks around confused : Sorry I seem to be lost, could you guys point me to the Ultimate Unit Game thread?


Down the hall and hang a left. The 3rd door on the left has a label on it with the words U.U.G. on the other side is a name at a desk. Tell him what your there for, he will give you a form to fill out, and then you're placed in the queue.

Back on topic, does anyone else have a problem with not rolling a 1 using their D6?


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Down the hall and hang a left. The 3rd door on the left has a label on it with the words U.U.G. on the other side is a name at a desk. Tell him what your there for, he will give you a form to fill out, and then you're placed in the queue.
> 
> Back on topic, does anyone else have a problem with not rolling a 1 using their D6?


yeh, I usually roll lots of 6's most times that works well for me BUT bloody spanner turned the casualty list around didn't he so big is bad !


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Magpie_Oz said:


> yeh, I usually roll lots of 6's most times that works well for me BUT bloody spanner turned the casualty list around didn't he so big is bad !


:crazy:


----------



## Iron Angel

Magpie_Oz said:


> "ARE still Grey Knights"; plural


I was using Grey Knights as the singular proper noun that is the name of the entire army; The entire army isn't called Grey Knight, the army is called Grey Knights. Therefore, in this case, Grey Knights is singular in that it is the name of a single entity, namely the entirety of the army. Proper nouns describing groups of objects are not plural; They are only plural if describing multiple groups of objects. Your sentence insinuates there is more than one line of products called Grey Knights, which there is not; Ergo, my phrasing of Grey Knights is actually singular, meaning "is" is the proper qualifier, not "are", as "are" is used for plurals.

QED.


----------



## Boc

I'm both a douche AND a new Necron player, so Iron Angel's theory is accurate!

Sadly, though, I went with CSM for this... aaaaand I got rocked. See you guys next month... *grumble grumble hope-you-all-lose-next-round grumble*


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Iron Angel said:


> I was using Grey Knights as the singular proper noun that is the name of the entire army; The entire army isn't called Grey Knight, the army is called Grey Knights. Therefore, in this case, Grey Knights is singular in that it is the name of a single entity, namely the entirety of the army. Proper nouns describing groups of objects are not plural; They are only plural if describing multiple groups of objects. Your sentence insinuates there is more than one line of products called Grey Knights, which there is not; Ergo, my phrasing of Grey Knights is actually singular, meaning "is" is the proper qualifier, not "are", as "are" is used for plurals.
> 
> QED.


That's not correct.

There are the Necrons , there is the Tau, there are the Space Marines, there is the Dark Eldar, there is the Imperial Guard, there are the Blood Angels, there are the Orks.

I have a Grey Knight Army you have a Necron Army.

This is going to be a long month ! :biggrin:


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

'Manik looked around at the still burning wreckage on the battlefield. The boyz had run out of things to burn so had begun to chug their spare fuel canisters. With the first belch an impromptu fireball-belching competition was born.

Reaching down, 'Manik relieved a pair of grots of the fuel drum they had been lugging around. The pair scurried away, back to the fuel depot. With a klaw he punctured the top of the drum. As the mix of fungus rum and liquid promethium washed away the taste of blood in his mouth, he prepared himself. He'd show the boyz what a real fireball looked like. 

=====

Hmm, now what to do with 10 more points? Should I wait until the requirements are posted before deciding? Or do I have to chose before then?


----------



## Magpie_Oz

One wonders where the fireball will be emanating from in a few hours' time ?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Magpie_Oz said:


> One wonders where the fireball will be emanating from in a few hours' time ?


I bet it will be entertaining if you have a lighter when it happens.


----------



## Iron Angel

Sounds like you just spent those ten points on Jump Packs, Dicrel.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Magpie_Oz said:


> One wonders where the fireball will be emanating from in a few hours' time ?


Better out than in I always say.



Iron Angel said:


> Sounds like you just spent those ten points on Jump Packs, Dicrel.


:laugh: Actually, I was thinking Feel No Pain.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

*Round 2: The Sides are Drawn*

*The Sides are Drawn*



> Touching down on the deserted planet of Generalis, you are assigned a partnered commander and allocated an objective to seize. You are the vanguard striking against the very elite of the alien defences. Therefore you must be prepared for all kinds of enemy, and must select your method of offence carefully. Ensure you communicate with your commanders when planning, for co operation is vital for survival. However, there is also a more personal side to this operation, giving further hints at what is to come.


For this round you will need:
_- 1 HQ choice of 150 points or less
- 1 Infantry choice of 225 points or less (transports, Artillery, Monstrous Creatures are not acceptable).
- Your character (if not Incapacitated)._

I will pair each of you up with someone else, and you will fight a joint mission against a series of more difficult enemy waves than the previous round. By the same merit therefore, the winnings for this round are also greater than that of the previous round. However, as before, there will be more to this round than meets the eye (AKA check your PMs regularly), in preparation for the first major step in the competition at Round 3.

How the round will work:
- _Combined player shooting._ Any player who wishes to assault must follow the associated rules for shooting e.g. heavy weapons may only snap-fire etc etc.
- _Wave shooting._ Hits will be allocated randomly between the two units, and dealt with separately from their on in.
- _Player assault._ Either one, both or neither player may choose to assault, and combatants will be dealt with from there. A player that does not assault will still be involved in the close combat, but will not gain any charge bonuses. As before, hits and wounds will be dealt randomly between the two units.
- *Note:* Challenges are in effect this time (only if you charge), but characters/HQs may not join the other player's unit, even if their own unit is destroyed.

All other previous rules apply unless contradicted above. Please bear in mind that Overwatch is indeed in effect.

You will face three waves once again, but one wave will also contain an HQ. As before, these waves will be selected from a random list, but will be revealed before rolling commences so you can relay any tactics to me.

Some other important bits of info:
_1. Can anyone who has not responded (and is still in) to the PM regarding allies and their commander effects please do so ASAP.
2. Due to the absence of Jondoe and Infernal Caretaker, I have decided to randomly select one previously eliminated candidate to take their place (one was already out).
3. Please submit your entries independently (not as a pair), and notify me of any tactics/rules etc you wish me to use in a particular way. Tactics may still be sent to me until rolling commences (so you can decide what to do once the waves for each objective are revealed).
4. If you lost the previous round, then unfortunately you are out - just to clarify. Don't worry, I'll run another game next month. _

If there are any questions feel free to ask.

*RANDOMLY SELECTED REPLACEMENT: High_Seraph*

Pairings:




Lokis222 & Jesse

Jace of Ultramar & Scscofield

Magpie_Oz & Akatsuki13

Dicre Seijin & Dragblud da Scrunka

MidnightSun & CattleBruiser

Returnoftheclown & High_Seraph

Grokfog & Biellan

SGMAlice & Filler #3 (I'll let you decide what units they take (C:SM))

CE5511 & Iron Angel



Sorry if you didn't get exactly who you asked for - this was the best fit. 

Good luck!


----------



## SGMAlice

I assume 'Infantry' means that it can be from any slot in the FOC as long as it is 'Type: Infantry'?

Also expect a PM soonish 

Alice


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Yep, any FOC slot. However by Infantry, that's obviously no Bikes, Jetbikes, Cavalry, Beasts, Vehicles, blah blah blah... Just to clarify for everyone.


----------



## SGMAlice

The phrase 'Very Elite of the Alien Defences' implies that Vehicles are likely to be involved.

Am i correct in this assessment, or can you not say?

Alice


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

As ever it'll be a mix. You may be lucky enough to avoid them, but there is certainly a chance. Don't do a Maidel/Dawnstar and completely ignore that fact is my advice :laugh:


----------



## Iron Angel

The Black Crescent slowly descended into the upper atmosphere of the planet. The abandoned facades of hollow structures poked through the undergrowth like shattered bones, a grim but fitting welcoming party for those who were deathless.

The colossal craft heaved in the planet's gravity well, its active cloaking flickering for just a moment- Long enough for the Imperial Guardsmen below to hurriedly cry out in confusion and fear before their commander could frustratedly form them into battle lines. An uneasy silence settled over the landscape once more, but they had all seen it- The massive, looming, nine and a half mile wide ship that blotted out the sun for an instant.

Landing the Cairn inside a gravity well without an escort was risky; But then, he had no escort. Officially classified as a pirate vessel by both his own kind and the kinds of other races, a large swarm of ships would be easy to locate where a single ship, even the massive Cairn, would be difficult to track. Tolas observed the creatures below, hurriedly scurrying into neat little lines- It was fascinating, watching them work, and wondered how they survived with so little organizational ability. He let the thought go from his mind as he made preparation to land his shock troops- They were at proper invasion altitude, and would remain there, cloaked, for the duration of the campaign. He thought on it for a moment, and decide it might be proper to not keep his allies confused- A sudden appearance might seem wantonly hostile, considering the circumstances. He gave the order, and the ships cloaking was deactivated, the enormous looming ship less than a half mile over the heads of the Imperial troops below.

The ship sprang into existence, its mass spanning miles in either direction. From its underbelly a single sickly green beam emerged, the ground below churning in a miasma of dust. Tolas appeared there, flanked by his most elite of shock troops. Huge, metallic insectoids hovered several feet off the ground, their broad carapaces and bladed limbs looming ominously over Tolas. The guardsmen uneasily aimed their weapons at him, waiting from him to identify himself- They had heard they were receiving xenos reinforcements, but this couldn't be them, could it?

"Out of the way! Make a hole!" SSG Layton bellowed. He spotted the disturbance as he pushed his way forward through the ranks of stunned guardsmen; After all, it was hard to miss. He cautiously made his way to the front, sure not to agitate the trespassers, which he decided were likely capable of quite a bit of unnecessary death. "Identify yourselves," he shouted over the space between them. A dead silence permeated the air; the huge machines behind Tolas twitched slightly, waiting for their master to give them orders.

"Quite the welcoming party, I must say," Tolas nonchalantly replied, his calm but disturbingly mechanical voice reverberating across the landscape. "I have limited social dealings with your kind, so I may be misinformed, but is it not improper etiquette to greet allies with a gunline?"

Layton narrowed his eyes, but decided that if they were there to kill his men, they would have already done so. He nodded to the group, and they uneasily lowered their weapons, casting sidelong glances at one another. Layton beckoned Tolas towards the trench line and into the camp.

Tolas nodded his head, and the Black Crescent vanished once more, its oppressive shadow lifting. He strode forward, his long stride quickly closing the gap.

Layton had not realize how tall his compatriot was; He had to be at least nine feet tall, possibly more, though he found it hard to judge. The two merely stared at each other, steely gazes locked. Layton thrust his hand forward at the Necron, and immediately regretted the action, which was done purely to break the uneasy tension; He could not, however, retract the appendage while maintaining politeness.

Tolas looked at his hand, and back at him. "A curious culture indeed. So much unnecessary touching and feeling. I dare say that my acceptance of your gesture would likely result in a great deal of injury- Unintentional of course, but you understand."

Layton narrowed his eyes, and slowly retracted his hand. The nervous guardsmen looked back and forth between the two, while the monstrous Necron abominations jerked their mechanical faces back and forth surveying the encampment.

Tolas continued, examining the humans around him. "As I understand it, your kind is relatively frail and prone to copious amounts of death under any manner of sustained assault."

Layton's brows furrowed in anger; He wouldn't have some xenos acting all superior in front of his men. "Now you listen here, you abomination," he barked, poking his finger into the metallic chest of the Necron, "I'm working with you because I have been ordered to, and-"

"Oh I assure you, the pleasure is all mine," Tolas replied cordially, brushing the Sergeant's hand away. "Regardless, I have devised a way to compensate for this weakness. I lend to our combined purposes my most elite of shock troops, the design of which I am proud to say I played a role in the development of. Five Acanthrites, as well as a single modified version whose power core has been modified to supply power to its close range weapons, as well as a bolstered armor system. They will keep you safe while you apply ranged engagement tactics."

Layton's eyebrow raised. He looked to the looming mechanical monsters behind Tolas, and nodded. "Then lets get down to business," he ordered.


----------



## CE5511

Dam, nice story!


----------



## Magpie_Oz

"Thunderhawk _Malcador's Lament_ awaits your pleasure my Lord" The metallic voice of the Techsavant cracked through Justicar Kevin's ear pieces. Kevin did not bother to reply.

"Squad Kevin, board now" He ordered over the Vox

As one the 5 Terminators of Squad Kevin rose, moved from the reclusium and strode along the corridor to the main hanger deck.

They progressed along the corridor as serfs and other menials scuttled aside to kneel, eyes down cast as the behemoths passed by. The Grey Knight Teminators paid them no heed, but for the last of their number, who took sport in cuffing an occasional random serf in the back of the down turned head as he passed. A cuff from Tactical Dreadnaught Armour, even a playful one, rarely left anything less than serious concussion in it's wake.

+Stop that dick head+ Kevin sent over the collective mind link shared by the Brotherhood of Squad Kevin, after the 6th Serf was left lying in a motionless heap of rags on the deck, sending through a mild psychic boot to the errant Knight, who responded with a twinge of indignation. 

+Try to remember who it is we are to protect, Brother Colin+ the Justicar scolded as he lead the squad through an open hatch and into the troop deck of the Thunderhawk Gunship that was to take them to the planet below.

As he crossed the cavernous deck Justicar Kevin saw Inquisitor Benjamine Pyrus, clad in his own TDA, engaged in discussion with ......

+WHAT'S THIS SHIT ! + cannoned into the heads of the squad. Lost for words as he scanned the 4 short, blue Humanoids lined before the Inquisitor, Justicar Kevin did not rebuke Colin for his outburst.

+Go about your preparations for loft+ he sent, after a pause to regain his composure.

"My Lord Inquisitor " called Kevin trying to sound polite and business like, "We make ready for the drop, perhaps your ...... group had best retire"

"Ah Justicar there you are! Retire? nothing of the sort my boy... I'll be coming along !" said the Inquisitor with unbridled glee

Kevin's head was suddenly filled as if he had walked into a busy market 2 minutes before closing time on a long weekend.
+ I don't think so +
+ No way +
+ YOU ARE SHITTING ME ! + 
+ Pigs Ar.. +
+ SILENCE !!!, remember your duty brothers + 

"What an excellent plan My Lord, but perhaps it might be best if my squad were to .. secure the DZ before you and your .. umm Team came to observe" suggested Kevin.

"Ob-serve?" laughed the Inquisitor "Justicar we intend to be in the thick of it! No taking all the glory for yourself now!" He waggled a finger in a manner that tempted the Grey Knight to tear it off.

"Let me introduce my guests" beamed the Inquisitor as he turned extending his hand to the 4 creatures " This is Shas'O T'Char of the Tau Empire 167th Expeditionary Force and his finest veteran warriors" 

The Tau Commander bowed deeply then extended his hand to the Justicar "I am most honoured to be permitted to support your endeavours on the planet most exalted Justicar K'vin" he said in a voice that was more accent than language.

Wordlessly Kevin shook the tiny proffered hand and met the eyes of the Tau. They were steady and without fear or any subjugation that the oily introduction might have caused him to expect. Kevin could detect no psychic "light" in the Tau at all, which he found a little unsettling. Still a warrior is a warrior in any race and the Shas'O's carriage and demeanour spoke volumes.

"The honour is all mine Shas'O" Kevin replied, bowing slightly, "My Lord I am a little concerned that our new companions, skilled as I am sure they are, may be too unfamiliar with our methods to be injected into a complex mission at this late stage."

"Justicar, I'm sure that professionals such as yourselves will meld into a team in no time, with your squad leading the assault and our Tau friends in close support I am confident that we can both do as we do best to our mutual benefit." said the Inquisitor in a voice that made it clear that further debate was not going to influence the outcome in any way.

"Of course My Lord" +Take you seats lads and not another word, business as usual do you hear? +

+SIR !+ came as one

"Excellent! Now Justicar let us make our way planet side" Said Pyrus with boyish enthusiasm

"Indeed My Lord, time is of the essence" Kevin replied and turn to move to his seat

"Oh and Justicar?" Pyrus called after him, the timbre of his voice changing ever so subtly 
Turning to the Inquisitor, Kevin saw the jolly sparkle had disappeared from his eyes 

"Yes My Lord ?"

"Remember, I expect these fine allies to be treated exactly the same as any other force we have teamed with in our fight against the Great Enemy" 

Their eyes locked for a moment and even without a psychic link that which was unsaid was clear.

"Yes My Lord" Kevin responded flatly.

The Tau squad visibly relaxed at the overheard exchange

Despite his size, his training, his martial prowess, the inability to fear any foe, decades of experience and mastery of the psychic arts, Justicar Kevin always felt a frigid chill in his spine when he ended a conversation with even the smallest and most frail of the agents of the Ordo Malleus.


----------



## scscofield

Entry submitted, no fluff for me this month, 12 hr shifts are melting brain too much to be that creative.


----------



## returnoftheclown

Submitted!

_Kek stared at the ruins with disinterest. For anyone with the knowledge they would see the remains of a great temple centuries old except for the obviously more advanced mechanical door. But to Kek, it merely stood in the way.

“You sure about this Sir?” asked Antaire

“The remnants of resistance on this planet were focussed on keeping us out of this temple. What our master searches for must be here” Kek turned his head to face Antaire, gazing at him from under his hood.
“I would request that my orders are followed and not questioned. Do I make myself clear?” Kek raised his axe, still dripping with the blood of the fallen.

“Yes Sir, my apologies!” Stammered Antaire. He had fought in countless wars under his master’s rule and faced the horrors of the galaxy and the warp; but for the first time he actually felt fear grip him.
“Arm the Meltabombs, get this blasted door open!”

A nameless member of the bike squadron positioned a charge. The resulting explosion tore a hole, causing the whole ruin to shake. Pieces of rock the size of Rhino transports fell from the sky, creating huge pock marks in the ground. 

“Another explosion like that and the whole place will come down!” Shouted Antaire over the rumble. “Suggest we leave explosives with the bikes Sir?”

Kek nodded his approval and stepped through the hole in the door.

“One of you stay behind, in case the ‘Talon’ tries to hail us”

+++++++++++++​
The corridors of the temple were long and narrow, stretching as far as Kek could see. For the vast majority of the time they appeared to be travelling downwards, as if heading to the very core of the planet. After what seemed like a lifetime, Kek and his men reached the main chamber. It was decorated with muriels of past battles, long ago finished. It was obvious that no one had entered this place for many years. With such an advanced locking and defence system it appears the denizens of this planet were desperate to keep something safe from prying eyes. 
In the centre of the room was a stone table with a small fragment. Kek approached the table cautiously, making sure that there was no traps to spring. He gazed at the fragment, it appeared to be a piece of a bigger artefact. 

“That’s all we came for! We fought our way through to pick up some piece of shit bit of scrap!” Shouted one of the bikers.

“I’ve seen that symbol before” said Antaire moving to where Kek stood. 
“It was in one of the books on the ‘Talon’.” Antaire moved his hand to pick up the fragment, but Kek was too quick for him.

“It is for the Master’s eyes only” Kek said, placing the fragment into a pouch on his left thigh.
“Of course Sir” Antaire bowed
“I meant no offence. It is just I’ve seen that symbol before, I know it.” Antaire moved back towards where the rest of the men stood. 
“I believe it was to do with a legend. Dranteh the Red. Yeah that was it! Dranteh gained the favour of the dark gods by waging many crusades in their names. When he had slaughtered the populace of a capital planet the Gods granted him a boon. An amulet of extreme power. It granted him the ability to lead his countless armies into battle, to wield the powers of the warp as if a blade and the ability to cheat death”

“Ha” laughed a biker
“Stuff of nonsense, no such thing exists. Wars are won by force and strength of will, not by mere trinkets alone”

“As I say, it was just a legend, a story to keep the weak minded on their toes” said Antaire, deflated by the interruption.

“Sir!” the lone marine left outside ran into the chamber
“Sir, the Master is hailing you! He wants a report!”

“Very well” Kek turned to the rest of the men. 
“Stay here, keep searching the area to see if you can find another fragment. Tell baby stories if you must”

+++++++++++++​ 
Kek reached the entrance of the temple, the light blinding him slightly.

“Yes my master”

“Ah Kek, I have been trying to contact you for some time. Do not keep me waiting again!”

“Sorry master”

“Have you found it yet?”

Kek reached into his pouch and looked at the fragment again.
“I have found a piece of it. It appears that it has been broken up into fragments.”

“This would explain why I have had difficulty pinning its exact location. Its presence seems to be emanating from most of the planets in this sector.”

“Your orders master?”

There was a long pause. Kek took the time to turn the fragment over and over in his hand. It felt warm, as if it was generating its own heat. He thought he could hear voices just on the cusp of his hearing.

“Have the others seen the fragment?” said P’tor suddenly, breaking Kek out of his trance.
“Yes master, Antaire appears to know its history”

“I was afraid of this. The next signature appears to be coming from Generalis. We intercepted a secure vox from troops in a location near a heavily fortified enemy stronghold. It appears some of our Loyalist brothers from the Dark Angels are trying to take it from them. They are requesting heavy support from any able bodied personal to take it down. I hear their commander is a great warrior from an old age of strife. Go to them, befriend them. We may need their assistance. I will send the ‘Dragons Breath’ to assist you. I am also sending along Sloth, my loyal bodyguard. He has served me well over the years, he will keep you safe”

“Yes master, your will be done”

“And Kek”

“Yes master”

There was a long pause

“No witnesses”

“As you wish my master”

Kek strode to one of the bikes left at the entrance and pulled out one of the remaining meltabombs.
‘Pity’ thought Kek, ‘I was beginning to enjoy their company’
Kek armed the meltabomb and threw it into the breached hole of the temple. The explosion resulted in the collapse of the temple, boulders of massive proportions rained down from the sky. 

Kek mounted one of the bikes and drove towards the extraction point, feeling the fragment in his pocket warm his thigh even through his power armour. He was unsure if it was the vibration of the bike as it ploughed through the rough terrain or a fault with his autosenses but be was sure he could hear just on the cusp of hearing, laughter. 
_


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Just checked in. 

Haven't decided my HQ choice yet (not actually that many under 150). Thank you though for 225, I can max out the number of burna boys and meks now. :grin: 

I should have something submitted late Friday/early Saturday depending on the time zone.


----------



## Iron Angel

The anticipation is killing me!


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Entry submitted.

=====

“Manik, you git!”

Manik spun around, his arms rising until he saw who it was. “Oh, hi ‘Boss.”

“Wot’s all dis den?” ‘Boss Skarsnik’s mega armor let off steam and hisses as his pistons and hydraulics came to a rest. Skarsnik’s head turned this way and that, surveying the still flaming wreckage and roasted corpses.

“Uh, high spirits?” Manik wondered if he would be fast enough to bring up his fists; there would then be a chance he’d survive the cuff around the ear from the ‘boss’s power klaw. 

“Hurr, hurr, hurr. Das wot I laik to see, dat der in-nish-ee-tiv. But not too much, mind.” Skarsnik stomped around in a half-circle so he could see behind him. “Oy, you gits, front an’ centa!”

From behind Skarsnik’s massive armored bulk, a pair of burna boyz and a mekboy scrambled and stumbled to a stop before Manik. 

Manik frowned and peered at them. “ ‘Ey, dese 'ere ‘r’ me mate Squigwelda’s boyz.” 

“Ya, ‘bout dat….”

Manik was a bit faster on the uptake than the usual ork. “How’d it happen, ‘Boss?”

Skarsnik’s brow furrowed with recollection, “Two burna bomms… lotsa skorcha missiles… an a blitza-bomma.”

Manik nodded his head. “Das how he woodah wanted to go.”

Skarsnik thought for a moment. “Nah, I dunno ‘bout dat, wot wit da screamin ta Gork an Mork an all.” The warboss stomped over and laid an arm across Manik’s shoulders; the warboss did not notice Manik struggling to remain standing. “Lookit dis way, yo mob’s bigga now.”

“T-tanks, ‘Boss.” 

“An I is gonna join ya.” Skarsnik’s eyes were on the horizon. “Me an an’udda ‘boss had words. Dis ‘ere now is wunna dem special op’rayshuns.”

Manik slipped out from under the ‘boss’s arm and shuffled over to the new additions of his mob. “Oy, any ya lot have da knowin o weldin a squig to sumbuddy’s face?” It had been Squigwelda’s specialty.

The burna boyz and mekboy shook their heads.

“Zoggit.”


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Okay will post up waves as soon as I have the following from:

- Lokis222 (R2 Entry)
- SGMAlice (R2 Entry)
- Jace of Ultramar (R2 Entry and Commander Wounds)
- Dragblud da Scrunka (R2 Entry)
- Jesse (R2 Entry)
- Grokfog (R2 Entry)
- High_Seraph (Commander Wounds)

Also, if you haven't spent your 10 points from last round I need that ASAP too, else you won't benefit from any upgrades.


----------



## Iron Angel

I sent them some PMs but Jesse's inbox is full.


----------



## SGMAlice

I apologise to all those that have been waiting due to my late entry, among others'.

I have been very busy at work and thus unable to complete it. I have now submitted my Entry in full.

Alice


----------



## jesse

Sorry guys, ive been on these forums for four years, and never had a full inbox.
You learn something everday though


----------



## lokis222

I sent mine last sunday. i can resend itif you need?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Yeh, sorry Lokis I musta cleared it out by accident. A re-send would be great. 

Just a couple of entries left...


----------



## lokis222

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Yeh, sorry Lokis I musta cleared it out by accident. A re-send would be great.
> 
> Just a couple of entries left...


no worries. sent it.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

*Round 2 Waves*

OK peoples, I'm posting waves for those pairs who have their completed entries in. In no particular order...

*Scscofield & Jace of Ultramar*



> Jace:
> - WS(3) BS(3) S4 T4 W2 I4 A2 Ld8 Sv2+ [Limb Damaged]
> - Chaplain (Terminator Armour, Digital Weapons, Combi Melta, Meltabombs)
> - 7 Sternguard (7 Combi-meltas, Power Axe)
> 
> Scscofield:
> - WS3 BS3 S3 T3 W2 I3 A1 Ld8 Sv4+, Psyker MLevel 1 (Force Axe and Primaris Power)
> - Rune Priest (Runic Armour, Chooser of the Slain, Wolftooth Necklace, Meltabombs, Divination)
> - 10 Grey Hunters (Meltagun, Plasma Gun, Mark of the Wulfen, Wolf Standard, Power Fist/Plasma Pistol)


- Maulerfiend
- 4 Grey Knight Paladins (1 with Psycannon)
- Great Unclean One (Breath of Chaos)

*Magpie_Oz & Akatsuki13*

- 5 Wraithguard with Warlock (Destructor)
- 2x Leman Russ Battle Tanks (Heavy Bolter Sponsons)
- Ordo Malleus Inquisitor (Terminator Armour, Psycannon, Mastery Level 1 Psyker w/ Force Sword and Hammerhand)



> Magpie:
> [- WS3 BS3 S3 T5 W2 I3 A1 Ld7 Sv2+, Hand Flamer, Feel No Pain] INCAPACITATED
> - Ordo Malleus Inquisitor (Terminator Armour, Nemesis Daemon Hammer, Empyrean Brain Mines, Psycannon, Psyker (Divination)
> - Grey Knight Terminator Squad (Psybolt Ammunition, Nemesis Force Halberd x5, Incinerator)
> 
> Akatsuki13:
> - WS3 BS4 S3 T4 W2 I3 A1 Ld7 Sv5+, Power Sword, Plasma Pistol, Feel No Pain, Meltabombs
> - Shas'o T'au Rra'Nen Kais (Cyclonic Ion Blaster, Plasma Rifle, Targeting Array, HW Multitracker, HW Drone Controller, Shield Drone, Gun Drone)
> - 3 XV8 Team (Shas'vre, Fusion Blaster/Plasma Rifle, Targeting Array, HW Multitracker)


*MidnightSun & Cattlebruiser*

- 5 Legion of the Damned (Heavy Flamer, Plasma Gun)
- Daemon Prince [C:Chaos Daemons] (Iron Hide, Unholy Might, Mark of Tzeentch, Bolt, Daemonic Gaze, Breath of Chaos) - 240
- Shas'o (Cyclic Ion Blaster, Plasma Rifle, Targeting Array, HW Multitracker), with 2 Shas'vre Bodyguard (#1: Missile Pod, Fusion Blaster, Shield Generator, HW Multitracker; #2: Flamer, Air Fragmentation Projectile, Targeting Array, HW Multitracker)



> MidnightSun:
> - WS3 BS4 S(3) T(5) W4 I3 A1 Ld7 Sv4+, +1S Pistol, Shred
> - Company Command Squad (3 Plasma Guns, Master of Ordnance, Meltabombs, Carapace Armour)
> - 10 Karskrin Storm Troopers (2 Plasma Guns, Power Sword/Plasma Pistol)
> 
> CattleBruiser:
> - WS3 BS3 S3 T6 W3 I(2) Ld7 Sv2+, Power Axe
> - Big Mek (Kustom Force Field, Power Klaw, Eavy Armour, Cybork Body, Attack Squig, Bosspole, Ammo Runt)
> - 30 Shoota Boyz (Nob with Power Klaw, 2 Big Shootas)


*Returnoftheclown & High_Seraph*

- 5 Sanguinary Guard
- Carnifex Brood (2x: Crushing Claws and Adrenal Glands)
- Archon (Shadowfield, Soul Trap, Ghostplate Armour, Blast Pistol, Huskblade, Combat Drugs)



> Returnoftheclown:
> - WS3 BS3 S4 T5 W3 I3 A1 Ld7 Sv2+, Hand Flamer/Close Combat Weapon, Feel No Pain
> - Chaos Lord (Mark of Khorne, Sigil of Corruption, Axe of Blind Fury, Combat Familiar)
> - 8 Chosen (5 Meltaguns, Mark of Khorne, Champion w/ Lightning Claw)
> 
> High_Seraph:
> - WS3 BS3 S3 T5 W4 I3 A1 Ld7 Sv5+, Power Sword, Refractor Field
> - Belial (TH/SS)
> - 5 Deathwing (Power Fist/Storm Bolter, 2 Twin Lightning Claws, Thunder Hammer/Storm Shield, Storm Bolter/Chainfist)


[/QUOTE]

*Grokfog & Biellan*

- 10 Hekatrix Bloodbrides (Syren w/ Agoniser and Blast Pistol, 3 Hydra Gauntlets)
- C'Tan Shard (Pyreshards, Time's Arrow)
- Maugan Ra



> Grokfog:
> - WS4 BS3 S4 T3 W2 I(2) A2 Ld7 Sv4+, Hand Flamer, Power Axe
> - Uriah Jacobus
> - 10 Retributors (Sister w/ Storm Bolter, 2 Multimeltas, 2 Heavy Flamers, Simcrum Imperialis)
> 
> Biellan:
> - WS(4) BS(2) S4 T4 W3 I5 A1 Ld7 Sv3+, Refractor Field
> - Corsair Prince (Fusion Pistol, Void Sabre, Balelight, Shimmershield, Haywire Grenades, Meltabombs)
> - 10 Striking Scorpions (Exarch with Scorpion Claw)


*SGMAlice & Filler #3*

- Armoured Sentinel Squadron (Plasma Cannon, Heavy Flamer, Missile Laucher)
- Wolf Guard (2x Frost Axe/Combi-flamer, Arjac Rockfist)
- Ghazgkhull Mag Uruk Thraka



> SGMAlice:
> - WS4 BS4 S4 T5 W2 I3 A2 Ld7 Sv3+, Power Sword
> - Legion Centurion (Master of the Forge, Cataphractii Armour, Thunder Hammer, Combi-melta, Meltabombs)
> - Legion Terminator Squad (+1 Terminator, Cataphractii Armour, 2 Thunder Hammers)
> 
> Filler #3
> [- WS4 BS4 S4 T4 W2 I4 A2 Ld8 Sv4+] INCAPACITATED
> - Master of the Forge (Combi-melta, Thunder Hammer, Digital Weapons)
> - 7 Sternguard (3 Combi-plasma, 3 Combi-melta, Lightning Claw/Combi-plasma)


*CE5511 & Iron Angel*

- 10 Sisters Repentia
- Broadside Team (3x TL Plasma Rifles)
- Hive Tyrant (Old Adversary, Heavy Venom Cannon, Armoured Shell)



> CE5511:
> - WS3 BS3 S3 T5 W3 I2 A1 Ld7 Sv2+, Power Fist
> - Company Command Squad (3 Plasma Guns, Vox Caster, 2 Bodyguards, Camo cloaks)
> - Infantry Platoon -
> -> Platoon Command Squad (3 Flamers, Vox Caster)
> -> Infantry Squad (Vox)
> -> Infantry Squad (Autocannon)
> -> Infantry Squad (Autocannon)
> 
> Iron Angel:
> - WS3 BS3 S3 T3 W3 I3 A2 Ld7 Sv2+, Power Sword, Shred
> - Destroyer Lord (Sempternal Weave)
> - 5 Acanthrites


_________________________________________________________________

Lokis222 & Jesse, Dicrel Seijin & Dragblud da Scrunka, when I've got complete entries for your teams I'll post your waves up.

If anybody needs to send me any tactics or preferences please do so before Wednesday, as I'd like to get this game moving a little.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Sweet, can't wait for this to roll on. Are you going to post each players units?


----------



## scscofield

How will Counter-Attack with my SW work with this? My normal tactic in this situation would be to unload on them with everything then rely on Overwatch and Counter-Attack to mop up whats left. Your saying if we unload though we will be locked in combat without charge bonuses. Does this over ride Counter-Attack?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

@Jace, good call I'll add them to the post.
@Scscofield, if you elect not to charge then I'll grant Counter-attack bonuses.


----------



## SGMAlice

Filler character Incapacitated :shok: really?!

Also; you seem to have made a slight error with my Entry. Corrections should be as follows (noted in colour):



> SGMAlice & Filler #3
> 
> - Armoured Sentinel Squadron (Plasma Cannon, Heavy Flamer, Missile Laucher)
> - Wolf Guard (2x Frost Axe/Combi-flamer, Arjac Rockfist)
> - Ghazgkhull Mag Uruk Thraka
> 
> Quote:
> SGMAlice:
> - WS4 BS4 S4 T5 W2 I3 A2 Ld7 Sv3+, Power Sword
> - Legion Centurion (Master of the Forge, Cataphractii Armour, Thunder Hammer, Combi-melta, Meltabombs)
> - Legion Terminator Squad (1 Extra Terminator / Cataphractii Armour, 2 Thunder Hammers)
> 
> Filler #3
> [- WS4 BS4 S4 T4 W2 I4 A2 Ld8 Sv4+] INCAPACITATED
> - Master of the Forge (Combi-melta, Thunder Hammer, Digital Weapons)
> - 7 Sternguard (3 Combi-plasma, 3 Combi-melta, Sergeant Combi-Plasma / Sergeant Lightning Claw)



I have taken the liberty of keeping a log of the game as it plays out for my own benefit. I will post it up if you want.

Alice


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Ah cheers Alice, I knew I'd messed up on someone's entry. Edited that in. If anyone else has anything different to what I've posted, please mention it.


----------



## returnoftheclown

Yes, same as Alice I believe you have got my character's stats a little off. I've got it down as this (with the 10pts addition from last round):

WS3 BS3 S4 T5 W3 I3 A1 Ld7 Sv2+


----------



## SGMAlice

You did it again  The Sternguard Sergeant has a Combi-Plasma.

I also noticed i booboo'd in the PM i sent you with my entry, i neglected to add the 2 extra Sternguard! OOPS! You caught that though 

Alice


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

@Alice, I knew what you meant 
@Returnoftheclown, crap for some reason I thought your commander was recorded as wounded. I'll edit that too.

Blehhh, yes and you High_Seraph, my bad. :laugh:


----------



## returnoftheclown

No worries pal!


----------



## High_Seraph

Yup same for mine as he has no strength or toughness Spanner but you are under a lot of stess so I can't rightly yell at yiou mistakes will happen.

WS BS S T W I A Ld. Sv.
3 3 3 5 4 3 1 7 5

And that is it.


----------



## SGMAlice

We're not trying to make this harder for you Spanner.... Honestly 

Alice


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Better not, or I'll make it harder for you lot! That said, this round is a tough'un. Each wave totals in at on average around 200 points. Be afraid! :spiteful:

Yeh, no worries. Just me and my mess of Word docs of information. Dw, I think I have it all together now. Just Dragblud and Jesse get those damn entries in!

Anyhow, if I get your tactics sooner, the sooner I roll for you (hinthint).
So far I'm, ready to go with Iron Angel and CE5511. If you have no specific instructions then please let me know, because I can then roll yours too.


----------



## High_Seraph

I'm not! I swear upon Lutherrr I mean the Lion's shade I am not.


----------



## SGMAlice

I dont think there are any specific tactics for me, though i could be wrong :dunno: it has been a while since i played and i have yet to play a 6th Ed. game.

By the way, i was just thinking; as you can probably see i have an AdMech thing going in my lists and was wondering: Are our Characters going to be able to purchase other equipment? I want to give Alysia a Servo-Harness 

Alice


----------



## High_Seraph

That would be cheating you!


----------



## CE5511

There is a slight error with my commander

WS3 BS3 S3 T5 W3 I2 A1 Ld7 Sv2+

I think the only addition to my tactics would be "Bring it Down" on my company command squad against the tyrant.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

SGMAlice said:


> I dont think there are any specific tactics for me, though i could be wrong :dunno: it has been a while since i played and i have yet to play a 6th Ed. game.


That's cool, just checking. Couldn't remember off the top of my head if the Legio Terminators had any special rules.



SGMAlice said:


> By the way, i was just thinking; as you can probably see i have an AdMech thing going in my lists and was wondering: Are our Characters going to be able to purchase other equipment? I want to give Alysia a Servo-Harness
> 
> Alice


You may well find some very _interesting_ options at the end of this round...



CE5511 said:


> There is a slight error with my commander
> 
> WS3 BS3 S3 T5 W3 I2 A1 Ld7 Sv2+
> 
> I think the only addition to my tactics would be "Bring it Down" on my company command squad against the tyrant.


Awesome, my bad (again) on the commander. I'll edit that in.


----------



## MidnightSun

spanner94ezekiel said:


> - 5 Legion of the Damned (Heavy Flamer, Plasma Gun)
> - Daemon Prince [C:Chaos Daemons] (Iron Hide, Unholy Might, Mark of Tzeentch, Bolt, Daemonic Gaze, Breath of Chaos) - 240
> - Shas'o (Cyclic Ion Blaster, Plasma Rifle, Targeting Array, HW Multitracker), with 2 Shas'vre Bodyguard (#1: Missile Pod, Fusion Blaster, Shield Generator, HW Multitracker; #2: Flamer, Air Fragmentation Projectile, Targeting Array, HW Multitracker)


Hmmm... someone seems to have cottoned on to the fact that I brought no gun with an AP less than 3 with me...


----------



## SGMAlice

spanner94ezekiel said:


> That's cool, just checking. Couldn't remember off the top of my head if the Legio Terminators had any special rules.


Nothing that would be of any use in this game, no.

BUT! I just remembered that Sternguard have access to Special Issue Ammunition!

So... Vengance Rounds please! On all counts!

Alice


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Even on Ghazzy? I'd have thought you wanted Hellfire for him :wink:

Also, from preliminary rolling the waves are looking FAR too easy. In the fact that one of the pair could beat them all on their own...


----------



## SGMAlice

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Even on Ghazzy? I'd have thought you wanted Hellfire for him :wink:
> 
> Also, from preliminary rolling the waves are looking FAR too easy. In the fact that one of the pair could beat them all on their own...


Ergh! Hellfire! PooP! I forgot about those!

If you haven't rolled mine, do that please (Vengeance for first two and Hellfire for Ghaz), if you have then don't as that would be cheating.

Alice


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

No, it's all good. One Hellfire sundae coming right up.


----------



## High_Seraph

That sounds like a good sundae to have. May I have one to go?


----------



## Iron Angel

Spanner49ezekial said:


> *CE5511 & Iron Angel*
> 
> - 10 Sisters Repentia
> 
> lol k
> 
> - Broadside Team (3x TL Plasma Rifles)
> 
> Remember that if my Acanthrites take a single wound from a Broadside with their Voidblades the Broadside instantly loses its armor save for the rest of the game- Which means any wound allocated to them after the first wound is lost will instantly kill them as they cannot take an armor save.
> 
> - Hive Tyrant (Old Adversary, Heavy Venom Cannon, Armoured Shell)
> 
> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> 
> I changed my mind, I want MSS instead of Sempiternal Weave. Same cost. Can I do that?
> 
> Will my Destroyer Lord get rolls from "Moral Support" from my ally's models as well, or only my own?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

High_Seraph said:


> That sounds like a good sundae to have. May I have one to go?


No 



Iron Angel said:


> I changed my mind, I want MSS instead of Sempiternal Weave. Same cost. Can I do that?
> 
> Will my Destroyer Lord get rolls from "Moral Support" from my ally's models as well, or only my own?


Q1 - sorry, can't change wargear now that I've posted waves for you. 
Q2 - Only your own.

Still, you have a fair chance of nuking the bastard before he gets to you.


----------



## Iron Angel

Aww maannnn

Oh well, suppose thats only fair, or everyone would just engineer their lists against the waves, right? Can I at least choose not to challenge now?


----------



## returnoftheclown

Actually yeah meant to ask, do we decide who takes the challenge?


----------



## Iron Angel

I think spanner said that there is no challenge if you don't challenge.


----------



## returnoftheclown

But my guys are champions of chaos which means they have to accept or issue challenges, so I wonder if that applies here?


----------



## Magpie_Oz

If the rule is they have to issue challenges then I guess that's what they have to do.

I think once the waves have been posted the units and tactics should be locked.


----------



## Iron Angel

Agreed, but if Alice can change tactics the rest of us should be allowed to make minor adjustments as well.


----------



## SGMAlice

Once the Waves have been posted, no change to unit or wargear is allowed. Tactics may be submitted at this point. Once rolling has commenced no changes may be made at all.

I didnt change anything. I had not infact, made any decisions at all until that point  And rolling had not commenced.

Alice


----------



## CE5511

You know, I dont think we will even make it to the melee phase honestly. Broadsides are going to get wiped! Sisters are going to get hit hard. And the tyrant has to deal with my 6 BS4 Twin linked shots... AND your melta guns...


----------



## Iron Angel

Tyrant might make it to melee with like one wound left. Maybe. I think we both picked a fairly strong combo. Teamwork!


----------



## CE5511

Tyrants face=Raped :so_happy:


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Iron Angel said:


> Agreed, but if Alice can change tactics the rest of us should be allowed to make minor adjustments as well.


I kinda thought most of the stuff being mentioned would have been taken care of more or less automatically?

I had assumed that each wave would be fought by the units using their best skills for the situation.


----------



## scscofield

He has mentioned sending him a pm with tactics after wave posted since the first round 2 post. My tactics revolved around who took challenges, what I would do if I got specific psyker powers and the fact I would rely on counter attack.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

opcorn:

This seems to be all I can do at the moment. 

I'll check in again later tonight.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Iron Angel said:


> Aww maannnn
> 
> Oh well, suppose thats only fair, or everyone would just engineer their lists against the waves, right? Can I at least choose not to challenge now?


Yes you can choose not to challenge.



returnoftheclown said:


> Actually yeah meant to ask, do we decide who takes the challenge?


No challenges will be issued by the waves (they are cowardly bad guys after all!), but you may choose to if you so wish.



SGMAlice said:


> Once the Waves have been posted, no change to unit or wargear is allowed. Tactics may be submitted at this point. Once rolling has commenced no changes may be made at all.
> 
> I didnt change anything. I had not infact, made any decisions at all until that point  And rolling had not commenced.
> 
> Alice


Correct. The changes to ammunition selection were irrelevant to wargear as Sternguard units come with all types. It was simply a matter of deciding which type to use each round. Hence that's acceptable as it comes under tactics.



Magpie_Oz said:


> I kinda thought most of the stuff being mentioned would have been taken care of more or less automatically?
> 
> I had assumed that each wave would be fought by the units using their best skills for the situation.


Yes, to an extent that's true as obviously I will attempt to maximise the tactical potential of your units. However, there may be specific preferences that people have such as when to use combi-weapons etc etc.



scscofield said:


> He has mentioned sending him a pm with tactics after wave posted since the first round 2 post. My tactics revolved around who took challenges, what I would do if I got specific psyker powers and the fact I would rely on counter attack.


Another prime example of a tactics request. No changes to wargear have been made, but there are things in there that I wouldn't necessarily consider.

Does that make things clearer?

Also, still no reply from Jesse, so Lokis your round will probably be the last to be rolled. Sorry.


----------



## SGMAlice

Thank You Spanner.

I do not appreciate being accused of cheating, nor even the implication of such.

Alice


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

...and the final entry is in! Let the excessive amount of dice rolling commence :wild:


----------



## lokis222

will you be adding to the post on page 17 or will you repost the list with the late additions again?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Ah my bad Lokis, got caught up in all the excitement. For the late entries...

*Dicrel Seijin & Dragblud da Scrunka*

- Iron Priest (Thunderwolf, Wolftooth Necklace, 4 Cyberwolves) – 165
- 5 Sword Brethren Terminator Squad (Assault Cannon, Furious Charge USR) – 235
- Kharn the Betrayer – 160



> Dicrel:
> - WS3 BS3 S4 T3 W1 I3 A1 Ld7 Sv5+, Hand Flamer, Power Klaw, Rampage, Furious Charge, Feel No Pain
> - Warboss (Mega-armour, Cybork Body, Bosspole, Attack Squig, Ammo Runt)
> - 11 Burna Boyz (3 Meks with Rokkit Launchas)
> 
> Dragblud:
> - WS3 BS3 S(4) T(4) W3 I3 A2 Ld7 Sv3+, Rage, Rampage
> - Warboss (Power Klaw, Twin-linked Shoota, Ammo Runt, Attack Squig, Cybork Body, Bosspole, Eavy Armour)
> - 8 Nobz (1 Power Klaw and Eavy Armour, 3 Big Choppa and Eavy Armour, 1 Eavy Armour, 3 standard)


*Lokis222 & Jesse*

- Furioso Dreadnought (Blood Talons) – 125
- Dark Angels Company Veterans Squad (5x Dual Lightning Claws/Storm Shield) – 325
- Overlord w/ Warscythe, Sempiternal Weave, Phase Shifter - 160 and Royal Court:
o Lord w/ Warscythe – 45
o Lord w/ Warscythe – 45



> Lokis222:
> - WS4 BS3 S3 T3 W2 I3 A2 Ld7 Sv2+, Power Fist, Hand Flamer
> - 4 Meganobz (3 Combi-shoota/Skorchas)
> 
> Jesse:
> - WS3 BS4 S4 T4 W2 I3 A2 Ld7 Sv 4+, Chicken Gun (S4 AP5 Assault 2)
> - Chaos Lord (Sigil of Corruption, Terminator Armour, Gift of Mutation, Combat Familiar, Mark of Khorne, Axe of Blind Fury, Veterans of the Long War)
> - 10 Chaos Space Marines (2 Plasma Guns, all with CCW, Champion with meltabombs)


________________________________________________________________________

Which brings to my attention Lokis - you haven't included an HQ choice for your entry, and your infantry unit is 50 pts less that what you can take. Did I miss another PM?


----------



## lokis222

i thought we only had 175pts and our character?


----------



## lokis222

crap. i completely missed your post on page 15..... 

what are my options? am i stuck with this?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

I'll make an exception as it was my mistake not to notice it earlier. Just send an entry to me ASAP


----------



## lokis222

spanner94ezekiel said:


> I'll make an exception as it was my mistake not to notice it earlier. Just send an entry to me ASAP


sorry about that. last week was the week from hell in terms of school work. PM within 10 mins.


----------



## lokis222

sent. didn't change much. just improved the choice i already had and bought everything possible for a warboss in mega armour. (got a theme going on.  )


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

spanner94ezekiel said:


> - 11 Burna Boyz (3 Meks with Rokkit Launchas)


A bit of a clarification on my entry ('cause I just had a look at the enemy list). 

My warboss's mega-armor does have a PK and a TL-shoota built in. 

It's 11 Burna Boyz plus 3 more Burna Boyz that were converted to Meks for a total of 14. (Since it could be read as 8 Burnas + 3 Meks.)


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

@Dicrel, thanks for clarification. The former was apparent to me, but I neglected to notice your second point. I'll make a note of that for when I roll your round.


----------



## lokis222

wow, got ourselves a prisoner's dilemma without any idea as to the rewards. will you post the choices once they are made?


----------



## Iron Angel

So who are we still waiting for?


----------



## lokis222

no one. we are all in and there is added complexity. i believe that weds is when something happens. either rolling or results, not sure which.


----------



## CE5511

I think results will be wensday. Last page he said he was rolling dice right now.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

lokis222 said:


> wow, got ourselves a prisoner's dilemma without any idea as to the rewards. will you post the choices once they are made?


The choices will be made apparent on the revealing of the next round.
I am finishing the rolling tonight (about 1/3 done so far), so I'll post results a bit later.


----------



## SGMAlice

We Are legion! RAAAWR! :threaten::angry:




Alice


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

*Results (part 2)!*

Ta-da!

Well, in no particular order...

Scscofield and Jace of Ultramar




The Maulerfiend posed little problem and was detonated by the flurry of melta and plasma weaponry.
The Paladins managed to deny both of Scscofield's psychic powers, but after two are insta-gibbed by melta weapons, the last guy soon follows. Still no wounds.
Both powers are denied again by the GUO this time, who is then hellfire'd into the next millenia.

SUCCESS



Iron Angel & CE5511:




Damn you CE5511, so much rolling. It works though - the Repentia drop like flies.
Those cutting beams are nasty, as confirmed by their near annihilation of the Broadsides, with the flashlights finishing up.
Despite all preconceptions (and thanks to some softening up) the Tyrant is dissected, but manages to inflict two wounds on the Guardsmen before he goes. Unsurprsing really against that many bodies

SUCCESS



MidnightSun & CattleBruiser:




Despite 1 vet dying to overheats, the Legion are pulverised under plasma and ordnance fire.
Another Vet spontaneously combusts, but not before the Prince dies a plasma-soaked death.
The Shas and his crew last barely longer than the previous waves. Well this is getting repetitive...

SUCCESS



Lokis222 & Jesse:




1 Ork is killed by the blender hands, but the Dread is glanced to death before the Boss or nobz even get a chance to swing their klaws.
The Dark Angels are torn apart under a moderate volume of fire.
Bloody hell this was longer than it needed to be. After the death of 3 Chaos Space Marines and two wounds inflicted on the Lord, the Overlord and his buddies are finally beaten into the floor.

SUCCESS



Magpie_Oz & Akatsuki13:




The Wraithguard pose little threat and are brought down by shooting alone.
The Russ fare little better with the battle cannons richoceting off the Grey Knights' armour before they detonate spectacularly after some well placed Daemon Hammer swings.
The Inquisitor is simply instagibbed by Fusion Blasters.

SUCCESS




Returnoftheclown & High_Seraph:




Thank god for Chosen - the Nipplemarines are wiped out in the first fullisade.
More of the same, except the Deathwing actually get a chance to shoot.
The Archon fairs marginally better in that although his Shadowfield is destroyed, he manages to take down the Chaos Lord before being turned into a pile of molten, hedonistic slag.

SUCCESS



Grokfog & Biellan:




The Bloodbrides suffer horribly at the hands of the sisters' flamers. Talk about girl on girl...
The Shard manages to flay 5 Sisters and one Scorpion (nice barbeque), before being finally brought down by the Scorpion Claw. 
Ol' Maugie manages to get a wound on Jacobus before being blown to bits.

SUCCESS



SGMAlice & Filler #3:




The Sentinels are torn apart by melta and plasma fire, though one Sternguard loses his arms to a malfunction.
The Wolf Guard last all of about 5 seconds under the withering firepower of the Legion and Chapter.
Poor old Ghazzie. Not what he used to be - didn't even get to fire his shoota before being pulped. 

SUCCESS



Dicrel Seijin & Dragblud da Scrunka:




The Iron Priest batters a wound off a couple of Nobs before being squished by the sheer amount of Klaws thrown his way. Oh, and SO MUCH FIRE.
3 Sword Brethren are torched, and manage to inflict one measly wound before being wiped out of sight.
Despite ALL THAT FIRE and ALL THAT DAKKA, no wounds are inflicted through shooting. Kharn just sits there admiring a particularly gory bloodstain on his Chainaxe. However, he must have been staring a bit too long as he only manages to inflict two wounds before being turned into a new, spikey and angry hat by the Warbosses - which boss got it, I don't know? Maybe they just agreed to share it...

SUCCESS






Well yep, as you probably figured everybody passed that round. Note that was not intentional, as I think I probably made the waves too easy - oh well, just makes for all the more carnage when the next (and proper) round kicks in.
Rewards for this round are you get to spend a whopping 25 points on upgrades, and may select one of the following pieces of loot for your character:

- A bloodstained purity seal - allows you to re-roll one failed roll to hit in CC per turn.
- A dented cup - gives a 6+ Feel No Pain roll to you and your unit.
- Leftover fecal matter - CC attacks are now poisoned.
- Spikey bitz - any failed rolls to hit against your character in CC results in an automatic hit against the model that made it.
- Dirty Syringe - your character has their initiative increased to 10 for one round of CC, but in any subsequent assault phases will strike at I1.
- Scavenged spiritstone - increases your Leadership by 2
- Nemesis weapon shard - allow you to re-roll any failed Deny the Witch rolls.
- Spare Ammo - may re-roll any failed rolls to hit when shooting.
- May exchange your current CC weapon for a Rusted Warscythe (S+1, AP4)
- Attack Squig - gives you an additional attack in CC. However, if a 1 is rolled to hit for this attack, resolve it against your character.
- Discarded Faith Point - Your character gains a 6+ invulnerable save in CC
- Beer Keg - Increase your WS by 1 but reduce your I by 1.
- Pulse Core - Reduce the AP of your ranged weapon by 1, but it now has the Rending USR.
- Scary Tyrant Mask - Reduce the WS of one model in base-to-base contact with you by 1.
- Cool-arse Cloak - Reduce your Initiative and WS by 1. However, it looks badass, so if for every round you survive, you get an additional 10pts worth of character upgrades.
- Nicked Vox-caster - bit broken now, but can be lobbed at the enemy in before the assault phase as an additional ranged weapon with the profile:
R6" S3 AP- Assault 1, Blast.



_"... And there, on the surface of Generalis, lay the seeds of Heresy. Though the Heretics had been victorious, there lay bitterness underneath. Distrust of allies was rife across and within sectors, as each commander withdrew to his own lines, plotting and scheming. And at the heart of it all lay the mysterious source and cause of this poisonous atmosphere - and it was watching. The near-future was to be explosive, revolutionary... heretical. The time of the Heresy Heresy draws ever closer._


Next entry requirements will be posted on Friday night.


----------



## returnoftheclown

Don't think Mine and High_Seraph's report is on there. But since you say everyone passed then I'm happy.


----------



## Akatsuki13

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Thank god for Tau - the Nipplemarines are wiped out in the first fullisade.
> More of the same, except the Grey Knights actually get a chance to shoot.


:laugh::victory:Ain't that the truth. We have the shootiest guns of them all.

And once again the Greater Good as prevailed!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

*Facepalm* There ya go.


----------



## scscofield

Darn no psyker trophies . Maybe the ability to upgrade to ML2....?


----------



## SGMAlice

For The Dragon! For The Emperor! RAWWWR!:threaten:

Alice


----------



## returnoftheclown

Thanks Spanner!
It appears the Chaos gods do not show favour to Leeroy Jenkins one-a-bes 

_Kek stared at the remains of the fallen. Normally this would make him feel proud, like a carpenter might admire his latest work. But he felt empty; nothing seemed to satisfy him anymore. His thoughts turned to his home, a planet deep within the Eastern rim of the galaxy. It was classified by an Imperial Exploration fleet as a ‘Death trap’. With its carnivorous flora and its deadly fauna, it planet was deemed unfit for colonisation. It was then when Dark Eldar raiders appeared out of the darkness of space. With no time to mount a suitable defence, the Exploration fleet was quickly destroyed and the survivors dragged off to God’s know where. Kek and his squad managed to escape with some of the crew and landed upon the Death world. Slowly the survivors were picked off one by one, leaving only Kek and the horrors of an untameable landscape. Everyday Kek would curse the Imperium, leaving him and his men to die on a forsaken planet in the middle deep space. It was after a year of this hell that the Sorcerer and his men appeared. 

Kek spat onto the floor and cursed his ‘Master’. It was his fault he got into this in the first place. He never wanted the eyes of the gods to look upon him. He only cared about surviving another day on that wretched planet. Kek watched P’tor and his men for days. He had learned how to remain hidden in the first week of his elongated stay in hell. It was only on the 7th day that Kek presence was revealed when he saved a scout from a Spinal Floor Plant. P’tor seemed to be impressed with Kek’s survival instincts and offered him a chance to leave the planet if he promised to swear loyalty to him and the Dark Gods. Although against every fibre of his soul, Kek accepted. He never found out what P’tor was looking for on that planet, but knew he must have found it not long after he found him. 

Kek took the fragment out of its pouch and gazed at it. He could still feel its heat through his armour. Since it had been in his possession, he felt stronger. He shrugged off hits that would have destroyed a battle tank let alone an Astartes. But this enhance vigour came at a price. He felt his mind slow down in the heat of battle, no longer where his strokes carefully precise but seemed to just be filled with an inner rage. It had proven useful but it was still disconcerting. Perhaps what Antaire had said was right, that this fabled artefact gave its bearer unnatural powers. P’tor had been very select with the information he gave him. Perhaps he would be able to find more out once the artefact was returned to his original form.

One of his men approached Kek’s vantage point.
“Sir, all resistance has been crushed. The Dark Angels have fallen back. The facility is ours.”

“Good, has Sloth been found?”

“Yes Sir, he is badly wounded though. Suggest we return him to the Talon at once?”

“If you must” Kek sighed. 
P’tor had been right to send him though. If Sloth hadn’t charged that Commander, Kek surely would have been ripped to shreds, even with his new found resilience. 
‘Hmmm’ thought Kek. ‘I wonder’
“Is the one who brought Sloth down still alive?”

“No Sir, he was vaporised before he could catch his breath back”
“Pity…I had a few questions for him. Return to the ship with Sloth, I need to search the area”

“Yes Sir!” 
The man saluted and headed towards the huddle of Marines, who were trying to lift the lumbering form of Sloth onto their shoulders.

Kek began searching the shattered remains of the complex. It was very well defended for an outpost in the middle of nowhere. The turrets along the perimeter wall appeared to still be active, following the movement of dust floating past their sensors. Kek searched the bodies of the fallen for any signs of allegiance, but could find none. This worried Kek more than the battle that had just taken place. With no knowledge as to who they were fighting, he had no idea of their strengths or weaknesses, how he could end this quickly without further wasted time. 

Finally Kek reached a giant blast door, most likely an air raid bunker of some kind. Kek placed a few charges and stood back. The explosions did nothing but scuff the doors. Infuriated Kek searched the complex for something stronger and found Sloth’s Axe. It was battered but was still sharp. Kek had watched with horrified fascination as Sloth cut through solid walls and steel with the Axe during the assault. Kek returned to the door and swung the Axe, cutting through the door as if it was made of paper. Kek entered into the bunker and realised it was a Temple. Symbols adorned the walls, books of Holy Scriptures lay on the floor in tatters. At the back of the temple appeared to be a shrine, showing the figure of a man clad in ancient power armour. Kek immediately recognised the face as one of those on the tapestries on Fallin. On the shire was another fragment, the mirror of that in Kek’s pouch. As he approached the Shine he could feel the fragment get hotter. He took it out of his pouch and placed it next to its mirror on the Shrine. 

A bright light shone from the Shrine, almost blinding Kek, who desperately tried to shield his eyes. When the light faded he saw the two fragments had fused into a much larger piece. He made to pick it up but felt a sharp pain run up his arm and into his head. He gripped his head tightly, the pain was excruciating. He thrashed about, knocking over chairs and sacred calices until he fell to his knees before the shrine. Kek thought he heard a voice, but could not understand the dialect. It didn’t even sound like words, it sound primal, almost animalistic. Eventually the words began to make sense, as if his brain was processing the noises into a form he could understand.

“*WELL DONE MY CHILD*” the voice boomed in Kek’s head, furthering the pain he felt. “*YOU ARE SO CLOSE TO ACHIEVING YOUR GOAL. STAY ON THE ENLIGHTENED PATH, AND I SHALL GRANT YOU POWER BEYOND YOUR MORTAL COMPREHENSION*”

Kek felt a great weight lifted off his shoulders, the pain ceased. He gazed at the mended fragment and lifted himself off the floor. Carefully he picked it up and placed it into his pouch. The combined fragment did not feel hot this time, but cold. Kek turned to exit the temple when he noticed something was wrong. He turned back to the Shrine. It took him only a few moments to realise that the figure which appeared to guard the Shrine was missing._


----------



## Iron Angel

Tolas knew the Tyranids to be a basically fruitless foe to fight- No souls meant no power for the soul battery. Thus he was pleasantly surprised at the sheer force of the soul energy absorbed after the Hive Tyrant died- As if he had absorbed a portion of the hivemind itself through the massive creature's death. It threatened to overwhelm him, but the battery was peaked- A wonderful thing indeed. He could reactivate quite a few systems with this much power...

He kicked one of the Tau battlesuits, disdainfully cursing them, and an object fell from its weapon systems. Picking it up, he recognized it as an intact Tau weapon core- A rare find indeed. He could overcharge his weapon with it. Fortunately, he did not possess the non-pragmatic hatred of alien technology that others of his kind shared, and recognized a boon when he saw one.

He pondered for a moment over the discreet communique sent to him just before the battle was engaged, and looked back, leery at the celebrating Guardsmen. He wondered what choice they had made...


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Dibs on Kharn’s Gorechild!

Oh, and for the beer keg, what if your initiative is already 1 because of a power klaw?

=====

‘Manik blinked the congealing blood out of his eyes and pushed the thunderwolf’s head up and back. As always, the view as beautiful—charred earth and oomies roasted in their armor. The head slipped again; he was going to have to talk to one of the boyz about making a proper cloak and hood later. Good thing the beaky oomie that looked like a tinboy had come with teef. 

He shrugged his shoulders to settle the new bosspole, looted from the beaky’s broken thunderhammer. The helmets he had spiked on there—blue grey and black—were not as colorful as he had seen on other nobs’ bosspoles though.

A couple of boyz scrambled away from a fire and wretched rather noisily to the amusement of the other boyz. ‘Manik made a note to himself not to have any of those little doggies. 

Still, the boyz had done well. They all now sported looted shootas, choppas, and bitz and gubbins from the black beakies. ‘Manik sniffed at the stench of char and promethium that hung still in the air. Where had the boss gone? 

The rev and roar of a chainaxe drew ‘Manik’s attention. The ‘boss strode through a bonfire, his bosspole had been replaced by an idling chainaxe still splattering blood and bits of gore. 

“Get reddy ladz. Dere’s moar where dey came from.”


----------



## lokis222

will we be getting new point values with which to choose a new unit? just holding off on submitting my upgraded character until i got it all together this time....


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Dicrel Seijin said:


> Dibs on Kharn’s Gorechild!
> 
> Oh, and for the beer keg, what if your initiative is already 1 because of a power klaw?


Then you remain at I1. 



lokis222 said:


> will we be getting new point values with which to choose a new unit? just holding off on submitting my upgraded character until i got it all together this time....


I'll post requirements probably tomorrow evening, but possibly this evening if I have time.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

spanner94ezekiel said:


> I'll post requirements probably tomorrow evening, but possibly this evening if I have time.


It's Friday! I've been looking forward to creating my units for the next round!


----------



## High_Seraph

Jace of Ultramar said:


> It's Friday! I've been looking forward to creating my units for the next round!


Calm down there Jace. He is very busy making sure everyone is fair and even. Or the warp ate him and we have to find someone else to do it.


----------



## Iron Angel

Jace of Ultramar said:


> It's Friday!


Friday!

Gotta get down on Friday!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

High_Seraph said:


> Calm down there Jace. He is very busy making sure everyone is fair and even. Or the warp ate him and we have to find someone else to do it.


Noo! But, the warp eating him is rather ironic considering he is our resident Dark Angel.



Iron Angel said:


> Friday!
> 
> Gotta get down on Friday!


Awe, yea!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

*The Heresy Takes Hold: First Strike*

So it begins. The war that will take the lives of billions, and all my time for the next couple of weeks. The Heresy Heresy unfolds...

Round 3:
- This round will see all the competitors split into two groups: Loyalists and Heretics.
- The premise for this round is the Heretics' first strike against Loyalist forces. Thus, there will be no eliminations this round as the odds will favour the Heretics. However, this is a two-part round, so the second part will be initiated after this one which will see the Loyalist counter-attack with odds favouring them. The overall winners of these two mini-rounds will go through to the penultimate stage, while those who lose will be eliminated at that point.
- If you chose to betray your ally, then it is he/she that you will face in these rounds. If you both chose the same option, then you will be allocated a random opponent from the opposing side.

NOTE: Due to my errors in judging waves in the previous round, no commanders were wounded. Thus, your characters may fight as normal (or return to the field if they were Incapacitated last round). Any ill-effects from previous wounds are now removed as your commander has recovered.

Requirements for this round are as follows:

- Your character (with upgrades if you haven't indicated so already)
- Heretics:
-> 1 HQ choice of 150 points or less. (Must be an independent character)
-> EITHER 1 Non-vehicle unit of 300 points or less, OR two non-vehicle units of 150 points or less. Note that you must elect which unit your HQ and character has joined in this case.
- Loyalists:
-> 1 HQ choice of 150 points or less (must be an independent character)
-> 1 Infantry unit of 225 points or less.


And here are the sides as of now...

Loyalists:
- High_Seraph (vs returnoftheclown)
- SGMAlice (vs Jesse)
- Cattlebruiser (vs MidnightSun)
- Grokfog (vs Lokis222)
- Dragblud da Scrunka (vs Dicrel Seijin)
- Biellan (vs CE5511)
- Magpie_Oz (vs Akatsuki13)
- Jace of Ultramar (vs Scscofield)
- Filler #3 (vs Iron Angel)

Heretics:
- MidnightSun (vs Cattlebruiser)
- Scscofield (vs Jace of Ultramar)
- returnoftheclown (vs High_seraph)
- Dicrel Seijin (vs Dragblud da Scrunka)
- Jesse (vs SGMAlice)
- Lokis222 (vs Grokfog)
- CE5511 (vs Biellan)
- Iron Angel (vs Filler #3)
- [Akatsuki13 - if you wish to change to Loyalist then I'll switch you with Filler. I just didn't hear from you, is all.] (vs Magpie_Oz)


Deadline for entries is Wednesday evening. As usual, if I've made any cockups on your loyalties etc, please let me know.


----------



## Magpie_Oz

How many points do we have for upgrades on our Characters this round?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

spanner94ezekiel said:


> you get to spend a whopping 25 points on upgrades, and may select one of the following pieces of loot for your character...


See results of the previous round for more details (it's in the last spoiler tag).


----------



## scscofield

How will the 'fighting' go? As in the two units against one, challenges, ect ect.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Ok...
- Overwatch is in
- Challenges are in
- Going to ground is not in
- Faith Points, Orders, etc etc are in

Games work like this:
- Heretic Shoots
- Loyalist Shoots
- Heretic Charges
...Break off and repeat if necessary. Note that you may not refrain from charging as a Heretic.

Then the reverse happens:
- Loyalists Shoot
- Heretics Shoot
- Loyalists charge 
...except loyalists may choose to stand their ground, but will result in a chargeless ensuing assault phase.

After those two phases, if there is a tie then there's phase as following:
- Simultaneous shooting
- Chargeless assault phase
...break off and repeat if necessary.

All other rules are as before, including psychic powers, Deny the Witch etc etc.

*EDIT: Leadership/Pinning Tests ARE IN*


----------



## CattleBruiser

et tu, Midnight? :shok:


----------



## SGMAlice

Traitors!! You Will Die This Day! 
Into The Maelstrom Of Battle! For The Dragon, For The Emperor! RAWWWRRR!!




Alice


----------



## lokis222

Waaaaaaaaaaaggggghhhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

So... I can choose to charge the Space Wolves who have Counter Attack...


----------



## High_Seraph

For the Lion!! For the Emperor!! Destroy those foul traitors!!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Hold on a second.

What are the Heretics armies and what are the Loyalists armies? I know I'm Crimson Fists and High_Seraph is Dark Angels and we are Loyalists while Scosfield is Space Wolves and Heretic.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

It all depends on the choices you have made. Loyalty is not tested by faction alone...


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

spanner94ezekiel said:


> It all depends on the choices you have made. Loyalty is not tested by faction alone...


Oh, I realise that. But, I'm just curious to see what these sides look like on each side of the drawn line.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Imperial Guard | Crimson Fists
Space Wolves  | Inquisition
Chaos Space Marines | Eldar
Orks | Orks
Chaos Space marines | Sisters of Battle
Orks | Orks
Imperial Guard | Astartes Legion
Tau | Dark Angels
Necrons | Ultramarines

So Orks go either way, Inqusition, Ecclesiarchy and 'codex' Astartes (and Eldar - for their own reasons) stay loyal, while Chaos, Crons, Guard and Wolves throw in their lot with their new direction.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

That's actually an interesting divide.


----------



## Iron Angel

As a mercenary, betraying one's employer is such bad etiquette. Terrible for business as well.

I'll have my entry in soon.


----------



## lokis222

orks want the biggest, bestest fight. there is our loyalty. 

entry in. the runt is growing up and now has a cool cloak.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

spanner94ezekiel said:


> S
> NOTE: Due to my errors in judging waves in the previous round, no commanders were wounded. Thus, your characters may fight as normal (or return to the field if they were Incapacitated last round). Any ill-effects from previous wounds are now removed as your commander has recovered.


So the table we rolled on for -s and -t for example is now nullified?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Yup. Through whatever way you'd like to imagine, your commander has recovered.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

YEAAAY! Now onto work and planning my units


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

Oh just looking at the upgrades and shizzle and the original character outlines still applie yes? so I can't buff my dude another 2 points so hes T 7 or something... (just to clarify)

Oh and another note, can we upgrade out loot? say we take A dented cup can we upgrade it to be a 3+ feel no pain? 


Thanks


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

It's cumulative - in addition to your current character profile (but without any injuries).


----------



## Iron Angel

A glorious bloodshed indeed.

But with so much prospective death comes so many prospective resources as well.

Thus, it was time to summon the Spyders. The Crescent loomed hungrily over the waiting battlefield, ominously hovering a mere few miles from the surface, invisible to all- But everyone knew it was there, somewhere. Deep within the superstructure of the Crescent, the machines that had lain dormant within stirred to life. Their purpose was not repair, however; It was destruction.

Spyders and Scarabs, countless millenia old, rose from the depths of the vessel, eager to devour. But such a large battle was not to be engaged lightly. Tolas had to be present, he had to claim the essence in person; But he needed bodyguards more capable than simple automatons. With a single thought he released his most fearsome lieutenants.

The two pods slid open before him; Massive, armored necrons fell to the floor on their knees before him, dormant, and then they awoke.

They were the Undying. Overlords that had been recycled so many times their minds were little more than faint echoes of the creature they had once been, now only able to contemplate slaughter and bloodshed. Their hollow sockets burned with brilliant emerald fires that licked the corners of their eyes; One had a permanent twisted grin etched across its leering face, and the other a haunting, sorrowful expression- But both were terrifying tools of destruction. Tolas found the eccentric rebuilds of the faceplates, and the added visual effect of flame, to be extremely intimidating- Excellent to intimidate your foes or for a display of force to a prospective employer. It was of course completely for show- The two beings were devoid of personality completely, though Tolas found himself musing at them sometimes- The enhanced armor of Sorrow representing the inevitability and impossiblity of overcoming the despair and fear of death, and the resurrection capabilities of Glee displaying the laughable futility of fighting against them. Together, they were unstoppable, and Tolas would impress his employer with them- With the added bonus of warning off any consideration of betrayal from others.

The two stood before him, silent, the haunting flames framing their faces, shining through their eyes and gaping, twisted mouths. Sometimes, Tolas pitied them- And other times, he envied the simplicity of their existence. It was no matter, however. Glorious bloodshed was all they knew- And it was all that was required of them.

However, a nagging presence ate at the back of his mind. He could not help but feel the suspicious creep of treachery. He looked at his two generals; Perhaps it would be best for one to remain. Indeed, in the event someone were to attempt to attack him; they would be met with Glee; He would keep the Desolators running long enough for himself and Sorrow to return and divine the identity of his attackers.

He readied for battle. He and Sorrow would lead the vanguard of Spyders while the Scarabs drowned them in numbers. Glory and death and the feast accompanying them awaited.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Dragblud da scrunka said:


> Oh and another note, can we upgrade out loot? say we take A dented cup can we upgrade it to be a 3+ feel no pain?
> Thanks


Sorry, wargear cannot be upgraded (unless it's your basic pistol). This goes for special rules and invulnerable saves too.


----------



## scscofield

Submitted, this one is gonna be tougher than the others I think for me.


----------



## CE5511

Entry in! Hopefully its a fair fight


----------



## Biellann

CE5511 said:


> Entry in! Hopefully its a fair fight


Of course it's going to be a fair fight, you are against Eldar after all.... :wink:


----------



## CE5511

Biellann said:


> Of course it's going to be a fair fight, you are against Eldar after all.... :wink:



Lol! Yea, right : p
Na, trying something different while not over the top.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Copied from the PM I sent that decided my loyalties, or rather lack thereof.

==========

_+++INCOMING VOX+++
"Against."
+++INCOMING VOX+++_

Skarsnik tossed the voxcaster back to the mek.

"Er, 'Boss, wot 'bout dat speshul op'rayshun?" 'Manik had stepped back out of reach of Skarsnik.

Skarsnik stomped over to a cowering 'Manik. "See 'Manik, dis is why you is not a nob. We knows dat dere is oomies an udda orks fightin fo dis 'Eresy. Dat means if'n we fight against, we knows we got some enemies awready." 

==========

I should have something up by tomorrow, Tuesday at the latest.


----------



## returnoftheclown

_“ENTER”
Samus hadn’t even reached the door when he heard the harsh tones of his master. He quickly entered the room and stood before his Master’s throne. He bowed low, but realised that his master was paying him no attention. He lifted his head to see P’tor gazing out of one of his viewports.

“You wished to see me?” P’tor spoke so suddenly it caught Samus off guard, almost falling over.

“Ye…yes Master!” Samus stammered. “Kek has just left with some of your warriors”

P’tor turned his gaze onto the unfortunate form of Samus. He was once an Imperial Guard Officer, and still wore the remains of his uniform. He had grovelled for his life when P’tor invaded his world and offered the services of his remaining troops in exchange for his and their lives. P’tor accepted the terms, and for his ‘generous’ offer, Samus became one of his personal advisors. This was of course only a formality; he rarely took his advice when he felt confident enough to give it. In his minds eye, a leader should lead, not follow the advice of others. 

“Without consulting me?” P’tor asked, rising from his seat. “This is most irregular”

Samus tired to burrow his head into his arms, knowing what fate befalls those who give the Master bad news.

“Yes my lord! He sa..said that he knows of the location of his nex…next objective! A Bastion was to fal…fall. He said you would understand!” The last sentence was delivered in terrified wail.

P’tor sighed, he was afraid of this. He found that sometimes those given too much power before they were ready would squander it. ‘Pity’ he thought, ‘I was beginning to like him’

“Very well, keep me informed of all transmissions from the planet, let us see if we can find him” P’tor returned to his seat.
“Tell me Samus, did I ever explain why I chose him?”

“Chose Kek you mean?” Samus raised his head, realising that he was safe, for the moment.

“Yes, interesting choice did you not think?”

“We…well I was a little sho…” Samus’ voice seemed to vanish under the stern gaze of his Master.

“Indeed…Leave me Samus! Before I decided to look less favourably on your actions!”

Samus quickly got up off his knees and ran out of his Master’s Chambers. P’tor watched with amusement and then returned his gaze to his viewport. 

Kek was perhaps P’tor’ greatest finding. A warrior of unnatural skill and the ability to strike fear into the hearts of those he led and fought. But it wasn't this that had drawn P’tor to him. It was the fact he gave off almost no psychic essence, he was completely invisible to those who could manipulate the powers of the warp. When P’tor first landed on Kek’s death world, he could sense an area of the planet his psychic vision could not penetrate. Intrigued, he launched a full expedition to find the source, and so Kek had been found and was made his champion. After all, when hunting relics cursed by the very gods themselves, an individual who appeared to be invisible and immune to the dark powers seemed the perfect candidate to ‘acquire’ them. 

‘But’ thought P’tor, ‘It appears even an individual such as Kek is not immune to the lures of such an artifact. When the time comes, I will make sure that Kek’s death is quick’._


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Wow, its too late in the game now for me to write up some Fiction for my stuff and still have it make sense. So, I'll just go with this.


----------



## Iron Angel

Since everyone else is doing it...

The message that decided it all.

+++INCOMING VOX – SOURCE: NECRON CAIRN-CLASS - IDENTIFIED "BLACK CRESCENT"+++
“And thus my mysterious employer boons me with another riddle. As I am sure you understand, someone of my particular origins tends to be rather slim on allies to begin with. Treachery in any form tends to be bad business, you see, especially if you betray your employer.

Thus I remain in your service if for no reason beyond the curiosity that compels me to divine your identity and the will to remain trustworthy to prospective employers- Who would hire a mercenary who betrays them due to simple morality? Along that thought, I feel it necessary to alert you to a growing amount of suspicion I harbor. If I am to remain in your service I shall require less in the way of riddles, lest my good judgement give way to what I am told is a dangerous level of paranoia.”
+++MESSAGE ENDS+++


----------



## SGMAlice

I'm assuming there is a reason for our decisions being made public?

Mine:

......Message Begins.....

Never Shall We Betray Our Kin,
Never Shall We Sacrifice Our Honor,

We Cannot Fall... For We Are Legion.

......Message Ends...... 



Alice


----------



## scscofield

You know my choice, no need for details


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

OK, just Jesse and Lokis222 to get their entries in to me (Lokis you may have sent yours already, but I've just lost them...). As for everyone else, let the rolling commence!

EDIT: My mistake Lokis, I do have yours - it's Magpie who's entry I'm missing (plus Jesse).


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Sweet.


----------



## SGMAlice

My patience wears thin.....



Alice


----------



## Magpie_Oz

spanner94ezekiel said:


> O
> EDIT: My mistake Lokis, I do have yours - it's Magpie who's entry I'm missing (plus Jesse).


What am I up against?


----------



## scscofield

spanner94ezekiel said:


> So it begins. The war that will take the lives of billions, and all my time for the next couple of weeks. The Heresy Heresy unfolds...
> 
> Round 3:
> - This round will see all the competitors split into two groups: Loyalists and Heretics.
> - The premise for this round is the Heretics' first strike against Loyalist forces. Thus, there will be no eliminations this round as the odds will favour the Heretics. However, this is a two-part round, so the second part will be initiated after this one which will see the Loyalist counter-attack with odds favouring them. The overall winners of these two mini-rounds will go through to the penultimate stage, while those who lose will be eliminated at that point.
> - If you chose to betray your ally, then it is he/she that you will face in these rounds. If you both chose the same option, then you will be allocated a random opponent from the opposing side.
> 
> NOTE: Due to my errors in judging waves in the previous round, no commanders were wounded. Thus, your characters may fight as normal (or return to the field if they were Incapacitated last round). Any ill-effects from previous wounds are now removed as your commander has recovered.
> 
> Requirements for this round are as follows:
> 
> - Your character (with upgrades if you haven't indicated so already)
> - Heretics:
> -> 1 HQ choice of 150 points or less. (Must be an independent character)
> -> EITHER 1 Non-vehicle unit of 300 points or less, OR two non-vehicle units of 150 points or less. Note that you must elect which unit your HQ and character has joined in this case.
> - Loyalists:
> -> 1 HQ choice of 150 points or less (must be an independent character)
> -> 1 Infantry unit of 225 points or less.
> 
> 
> And here are the sides as of now...
> 
> Loyalists:
> - High_Seraph (vs returnoftheclown)
> - SGMAlice (vs Jesse)
> - Cattlebruiser (vs MidnightSun)
> - Grokfog (vs Lokis222)
> - Dragblud da Scrunka (vs Dicrel Seijin)
> - Biellan (vs CE5511)
> - Magpie_Oz (vs Akatsuki13)
> - Jace of Ultramar (vs Scscofield)
> - Filler #3 (vs Iron Angel)
> 
> Heretics:
> - MidnightSun (vs Cattlebruiser)
> - Scscofield (vs Jace of Ultramar)
> - returnoftheclown (vs High_seraph)
> - Dicrel Seijin (vs Dragblud da Scrunka)
> - Jesse (vs SGMAlice)
> - Lokis222 (vs Grokfog)
> - CE5511 (vs Biellan)
> - Iron Angel (vs Filler #3)
> - [Akatsuki13 - if you wish to change to Loyalist then I'll switch you with Filler. I just didn't hear from you, is all.] (vs Magpie_Oz)
> 
> 
> Deadline for entries is Wednesday evening. As usual, if I've made any cockups on your loyalties etc, please let me know.


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Yeh got that Scoz, last I heard Atsatsuki was still AWOL, I'm awaiting a PM from the Lord Spanner


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Yay! It's Friday night again! Looking forward to seeing how things for this play out!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

*Round 3 Entries*

OK, so just to entertain you whilst I finish rolling this round, here are all the entries...

Returnoftheclown:

Name WS	BS	S	T	W	I	A	Ld	Sv	Loot
returnoftheclown	3	3	4	5	3	3	1	7	2+	Rusted Scythe
Wargear:	Hand Flamer, Close Combat Weapon, Feel No Pain


-	HERETIC
-	HQ: Chaos Lord (Mark of Khorne, Sigil of Corruption, Axe of Blind Fury, Combat Familiar
-	5 Chosen (4 meltaguns, Mark of Khorne, Champion w/ Combi-melta)
-	5 Chosen (4 meltaguns, Mark of Khorne, Champion w/ Combi-melta)


SGMAlice:

Name WS	BS	S	T	W	I	A	Ld	Sv	Loot
Alysia Rosae	5	4	4	5	2	3	2	7	3+	Spare Ammo
Wargear:	Power Sword, Hand Flamer, Meltabombs

-	LOYALIST
-	HQ: Legion Centurion (Cataphractii armour, Consul – Forge Lord, Thunder Hammer, Combi-melta, Meltabombs)
-	Legion Terminator Squad (additional Terminator, Cataphractii armour, 3 Lightning Claws, Sgt w/ Lightning claw)

Lokis222:

Name WS	BS	S	T	W	I	A	Ld	Sv	Loot
Lokis222	5	3	5	5	2	3	2	7	2+	Cool-arse Cloak
Wargear:	Hand Flamer, Power Fist

-	HERETIC
-	HQ: Warboss (Mega Armour, Cybork Body, Bosspole, Ammo Runt, Attack Squig
-	7 Meganobz (4 Combi-shoota/skorcha)

Grokfog:

Name WS	BS	S	T	W	I	A	Ld	Sv	Loot
Grokfog	5	3	5	5	3	3	3	7	4+	Dirty Syringes
Wargear:	Hand Flamer, Power Axe

-	LOYALIST
-	HQ: Saint Celestine
-	10 Seraphim (2x Twin Infernus Pistols, Superior w/ Plasma Pistol/Power Sword.

Iron Angel:

Name WS	BS	S	T	W	I	A	Ld	Sv	Loot
Tolas the Shrouded	4	3	4	4	3	3	2	7	2+ Extra Ammo 
Wargear:	Feel No Pain, Counter Attack, Furious Charge, Power Sword, Shred

-	TRAITOR
-	HQ: Overlord (Warscythe, MSS, Semp Weave)
-	Choice #1: 3x Canoptek Spyder
-	Choice #2: 10x Scarabs


CattleBruiser:

Name WS	BS	S	T	W	I	A	Ld	Sv	Loot
CattleBruiser	3	3	5	6	4	3	1	7	2+	Bloodstained Purity Seal
Wargear:	Power Axe, Feel No Pain

-	HQ: Warboss (Mega armour, shoota/skorcha, ammo runt, attack squig, cybork body, bosspole)
-	5 Meganobz with Shoota/Skorchaz


Scscofield:

Name WS	BS	S	T	W	I	A	Ld	Sv	Loot
Scscofield	3	3	3	3	3	3	1	9	3+	Cool-arse Cloak
Wargear:	Force Axe, Telepathy (Primaris)

-	HQ: Rune Priest (Runic Armour, Chooser of the Slain, Wolftooth Necklace, Meltabomb, DIVINATION)
-	10 Grey Hunters (Flamer, Plasma Gun, Mark of the Wulfen, Power Fist, Plasma Pistol, Wolf Standard)
-	Lone Wolf (Terminator Armour, TH/SS)


CE5511:

Name WS	BS	S	T	W	I	A	Ld	Sv	Loot
CE5511	4	3	5	6	4	2	1	7	2+	Cool-arse Cloak
Wargear:	Power Fist

-	HERETIC
-	HQ: Lord Commissar with Power Fist, Plasma Pistol, Carapace Armour, Meltabombs and Camo Cloak
-	9 Ogryns

Jace of Ultramar:

Name WS	BS	S	T	W	I	A	Ld Sv	Loot
Jace of Ultramar	6	5	4	4	3	4	3	8 (10)	2+	Spirit Stone
Wargear:	Laspistol, Close Combat Weapon

-	LOYALIST
-	HQ: Terminator Chaplain (Digital Weapons, Combi-melta, Meltabombs)
-	7 Sternguard (7 Combi-meltas, Power axe sgt)

Biellan:

Name WS	BS	S	T	W	I	A	Ld	Sv	Loot
Biellan	3	3	4	4	3	4	1	7	3+	Cool-arse Cloak
Wargear:	Counter-attack, Power Maul, Refractor Field

-	LOYALIST
-	HQ: Void Dreamer (Neural Shredder, Witchblade, Balelight, Gyrinx, Spirit Stones
-	Kabalite Warriors (Shredder, Splinter Cannon, Sybarite w/ Splinter Pistol and Venom Blade)

High_Seraph:

Name WS	BS	S	T	W	I	A	Ld	Sv	Loot
High_Seraph	3	3	3	5	4	3	1	7	2+	Cool-arse cloak
Wargear:	Power Sword, Refractor Field

-	LOYALIST
-	HQ: Belial TH/SS
-	5 Deathwing (PS/SB, 2 DLC, TH/SS SB/CF) 
 
MidnightSun:

Name WS	BS	S	T	W	I	A	Ld	Sv	Loot
MidnightSun	3	4	4	6	4	3	1	7	4+	Spare Ammo
Wargear:	Pistol +3S, -2AP, +1 shot, Shred

-	HERETIC
-	HQ: Lord Commissar (Power Sword, Plasma Pistol, Meltabombs, Carapace Armour, Camo-cloak)
-	2x Veteran Squad (Grenadiers, Heavy Flamer, 2 Meltaguns, Autocannon)


Dicrel Seijin:

Name WS	BS	S	T	W	I	A	Ld	Sv	Loot
Dicrel Seijin	4	3	4	4	3	3	2	7	5+	Cool-arse Cloak
Wargear:	Feel No Pain, Rampage, Furious Charge, Hand Flamer/Power Klaw

-	TRAITOR
-	HQ: Warboss (Mega Armour, Cybork Body, Bosspole, Attack Squig, Ammo Runt)
-	6 Burna Boyz (3 Meks w/ Rokkit Launchas)
-	6 Loota Boyz (3 Meks w/ Rokkit Launchas)


Dragblud da Scrunka:

Name WS	BS	S	T	W	I	A	Ld	Sv	Loot
Dragblud da Scrunka	3	3	5	5	3	3	2	7	2+	Cool-arse Cloak
Wargear:	Power Klaw, Rage, Rampage

-	LOYALIST
-	HQ: Big Mek (Power Klaw, Kustom Mega Blaster, Mega Armour, Ammo Runt, Cybork Body, Bosspole, Attack Squig)
-	30 Shoota Boyz (Nob w/ Power Klaw, 2 Big Shootas)

Akatsuki13:

Name WS	BS	S	T	W	I	A	Ld	Sv	Loot
Akatsuki13	3	3	5	5	3	3	2	7	2+	Scavenged Spiritstone
Wargear:	Power Klaw, Plasma Pistol, Feel No Pain, Meltabombs

-	LOYALIST
-	HQ: Shas’O T’au Rra’Nen Kais (Cyclic Ion Blaster, Plasma Rifle, Targeting Array, HW Multi-tracker, HW Drone Controller, Shield Drone, Gun Drone)
-	XV8 Crisis Suit Team [3] (Shas’vre, Burst Cannon, Plasma Rifle, Targeting Array, HW Multi-tracker, HW Drone Controller, Gun Drone x2)


Magpie_Oz:

Name WS	BS	S	T	W	I	A	Ld	Sv	Loot
Inquistor Euphenigia Pyrus	3	3	3	5	2	3	1	7	2+	Cool-arse cloak
Wargear:	Hand Flamer, Feel No Pain

-	HQ: Ordo Malleus Inquisitor (Terminator Armour, Nemesis Daemonhammer, Psycannon, Psyker w/ Prescience)
-	Inquisitorial Henchmen Warband:
o	2 Servitors w/ Plasma Cannons
o	3 Jokaero Weaponsmiths
o	3 Warrior Acolytes w/ Carapace Armour, Laspistol and Plasma Gun
o	3 Warrior Acolytes w/ Laspistol, Hot-shot Lasgun



Once again, if there are any inaccuracies, please bollock me appropriately. Good luck to all!


----------



## returnoftheclown

I knew this would be a toughie!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

And I'm facing Scscofield I believe. Wow... Let's do this!


----------



## CattleBruiser

ahhhhh crap. Midnight knew to bring melta and plasma weapons  oh well.


----------



## High_Seraph

This is going to be very hot. I mean really returnoftheclown! Did you have to bring that much melta?


----------



## Iron Angel

You didn't add my upgrades to my character. Let me re send my PM.

Profile:
WS-BS-S--T--W--I--A--LD-SV
4--3--4--4--3--3--2--7--2+
Things in green increased. WS, S, and T increased by 1. Feel No Pain/Counter Attack/Furious charge rules added. 25 points spent.

Extra Ammo loot selected. I was very, VERY tempted to go with the Tyrant mask, however, simply for hilarity.


----------



## SGMAlice

My opponent is not listed. Does that mean i get a Walk 

Alice


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

I'm still awaiting Jesse's entry, though he has assured me that it is coming.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

SGMAlice said:


> My opponent is not listed. Does that mean i get a Walk
> 
> Alice


Nope, it means you get to face Dave from the previous Ultimate Gamer from back in the summer. :biggrin:


----------



## SGMAlice

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Nope, it means you get to face Dave from the previous Ultimate Gamer from back in the summer. :biggrin:


Awesome! I'll blow him away this time just like i did last 

Alice


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

You blew him away? Really? This guy?

Dave:

WS--BS--S--T--W --I--A--Ld--Sv 10--10---8--6--10--2--5--10--2+/3++

Monstrous 
Creature 
Eternal 
Warrior Fearless

Stolen Serp’s Fuckoff Cannon – Torn from the arms of Heresy’s very own Serpaderp5,the sheer size of this weapon makes most enemies’ brains simply leak from their ears even at the sight of it. However, Dave has also customised it to fire salvos of piranhas with high explosives strapped to them. Don’t ask why. - R48” S8 AP4 Heavy 4 Blast Twin-linked. E-cigarette Fumes – Dave enjoys smoking his e-cigarette. However, he hasn’t picked up on the fact they don’t need to be lit to work. Hence, the stench from the fumes are worse than that of the Heresy Thong. All models wishing to assault Dave must pass a Toughness test or be reduced to I1. 
Fungus Breath – Even more potent than his body odour, is Dave’s breath. Bad enough to make Father Nurgle himself want to claw his own throat out; any (un)living creatures that come into contact with it feel the very surface of their skin being eaten away by the repulsive miasma. - R Template S5 AP3 Assault 1 Powered by Fosters – From his favoured lager, Dave gains one of the following effects each turn: - 1. Only 3%: There is no change - 2. Slightly ‘happy’: Dave gains an additional attack - 3. Moderately Tipsy: May re-roll one failed roll to hit. - 4. Quite Drunk: Feel No Pain - 5. Angry Drunk: Furious Charge - 6. Stupor: all statisticshalved except Armour save and basic S/T. Pure Random Energy – Dave is made of the pure random energy of Scallaflaballa, and hence has regenerative powers. At the end of each phase, roll a D6 for each wound taken. On a 4+ it is regenerated


----------



## SGMAlice

I think so yeah. It was a while ago mind you.
A couple of us did it i think.

Alice


----------



## returnoftheclown

High_Seraph said:


> This is going to be very hot. I mean really returnoftheclown! Did you have to bring that much melta?


Some people just want to watch the world burn


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

SGMAlice said:


> Awesome! I'll blow him away this time just like i did last
> 
> Alice


Hate to break it Alice, but you didn't quite manage to kill Dave - pretty close though! Only person who managed it (through insane luck) was Boc. And he had to cheat by using a Tesseract Labyrinth.

Hate to be a downer.

:laugh:


----------



## SGMAlice

Ah well, must have been some other insane character thingymabob then.
This time though i'd have TDA! 

Alice


----------



## CE5511

I was thinking it was through the scarabs! 
Hell, I had 9 or 10 combi plasmas and 7 power fists on wolf guard and a wolf lord on mount with a hammer and I still couldn't kill him! The guy was a beast


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

*Ermagawd, results!*



> It came so suddenly. So soon. The greatest conflict the galaxy had seen since the wars of the Old Ones. The Heresy Heresy. The first strike was made by those seceding from the ways of Heresy, turned to a terrible new light by a malevolent unknown voice. Turning even on those who were once their closest of allies, the traitors made planetfall against those still loyal to Heresy, seeking to gain the upper hand from their advantageous position. It fell upon the loyalists to attempt to hold their ground as best they could, in the hope that they could hold out long enough to regroup and counter-attack. The first stage of the Heresy Heresy had commenced.


Sorry to SGMAlice, I still haven't received word from Jesse. Unless he replies by midnight GMT tomorrow, then you'll count as victorious in Stage [A] and we'll take it from there.

I'd also like to take this opportunity to remind everyone that in the First Strike, no one is eliminated (yet). When Stage * is complete (which I will tell you about in a second), then the overall result from both stages will decide the eliminations.

So, without further ado...

High_Seraph vs returnoftheclown

Traitor assault:
Initial shooting yielded no wounds, while CC remains pretty even with a couple of casualties on either side. The following phases are a little worse for High_Seraph, but the turn after that sees the Chaos Lord instagibbed in a challenge against Belial, while his character wounds returnoftheclown's. Amongst some other casualties. The final turns however turn in returnoftheclown's favour, who then goes on to win this part.

Loyalist assault:
This time it's returnoftheclown who's on the back foot, as the Chosen drop like flies against the Deathwing. This is compounded on in the following round where the Lord is instakilled again, and returnoftheclown is killed by High_Seraph

Tiebreaker!:
Pretty even on both sides to begin with, maybe the upper hand slightly to the traitors. Unfortunately for them things turn around pretty quickly. Thanks to some good rolling by Belial and the Deathwing, the Chaos Marines are stomped into the ground.

Stage [A] victory to High_Seraph!

Cattlebruiser vs MidnightSun

Traitor Assault:
The Vets suffer horribly at the hands of the kombi-skorchas, though the Lord Commissar does manage to decapitate a Meganob. The following turn is less dark for the Guard, but they manage to accomplish very little. However, the following turn sees the Vets' weapons softening up the Orks sufficiently for the LC to take down 3 Meganobz all by himself! He is then crushed by the Warboss. Midnight's character manages to headshot an Ork but is then wiped out by CattleBruiser's forces.

Loyalist Assault:
This time things aren't as spectacular at first for CattleBruiser, but it's Midnight who's on the receiving end of the pain. Only managing to initially wound the Orks, they make short work of a good half of the Veterans before one is brought down by concentrated meltafire. However, it's not enough and Midnight is killed off.

Stage [A] victory to CattleBruiser!

Grokfog vs. Lokis222

Traitor Assault:
The Infernus Pistols prove their worth here, with 100% kill ratios in the first turn. Naturally, this puts the Orks in a bad position, and they fail to do much. Their one claim to fame was their accomplishment to kill the Living Saint (who doesn't resurrect), but are killed off in short order.

Loyalist Assault:
Again, the Infernus pistols make this a really bad day to be a Meganob. What's worse is that the Orks don't even manage to kill off Celestine before they are wiped out. Ouch!

Stage [A] victory to Grokfog!

Dragblud da Scrunka vs. Dicrel Seijin

Traitor Assault:
Plenty of boyz drop like flies against the withering firepower of the Burnas and Lootas. In the first assault phase the Warboss instakills the Big Mek, and Dicrel's character does the same to Dragblud. However, the boyz then mop up the mixed forces of Dicrel, making it an uphill struggle for him. However, Dicrel Seijin is eventually successful, taking the first round.

Loyalist Assault:
This round is remarkably shorter, as most of Dicrel Seijin's orks are wiped out by Dragblud's shootas. Dicrel still manages to kill Dragblud in CC, but the Warboss and Mek take each other out. The Shoota boyz then mop up the leftovers.

Tiebreak!:
This was very long, so I'll skip to the good bits. Dragblud and Dicrel manage to sucker punch each other at the same time, much to their disappointment. The same happens with the Big Mek and Warboss, and so it's left to the grunts to slug it out. After much dakka and waaghing, Dragblud's forces emerge victorious.

Stage [A] victory to Dragblud da Scrunka!

Biellan vs. CE5511:

Traitor Assault:
The Kabalite warriors are nuked by the Ripper Guns, and the Void Dreamer bites the dust to the Lord Commissar's Plasma Pistol. Not really much of a job left for CC - needless to say CE5511 takes the first round.

Loyalist Assault:
The Void Dreamer has his psychic power denied, but a wound is inflicted upon every single Ogryn (no casualties). See previous Guard shooting phase for what happens next... CE5511 storms through.

Stage [A] victory to CE5511!

Magpie_Oz vs. Akatsuki13:

Traitor Assault:
6 Warrior acolytes are killed in the initial Crisis Suit fullisade. The Jokaero make up for this however, by granting penetrative ammunition and augmentative energy shields as their buffs, resulting in the XV8s suffering several wounds and the loss of a drone. Assault sees the loss of Magpie to Akatsuki, but the Inquisitor kills off two XV8s. Unfortunately for the Ordo Malleus, the Tau are able to bring their superior firepower to bear, and polish off the rest of Magpie's units.

Loyalist Assault:
Augmentative Energy Shields are once again generated by the Jokaero, and 5 wounds are inflicted overall. Magpie is then wounded, but the Inquisitor then kills off Akatsuki13. It's downhill then on for the Tau, who are slowly ground into the dirt despite their best efforts to turn the Warband into a crematory.

Tiebreaker!:
The Inquisitor casts Prescience (finally), and the Jokaero grant Reinforce Armour. Things go from good to better for Magpie as 2 XV8s are instagibbed, while he manages to finally kill off Akatsuki13 in a proper challenge. Everything else is smushed by the Inquisitor's daemonhammer.

Stage [A] victory to Magpie_Oz!

Jace of Ultramar vs. Scscofield

Traitor Assault:
The Astartes trade blows, resulting in a few casualties at first. Things spice up a little when the Chaplain is instagibbed by the Lone Wolf, which opens things up for Scscofield. Jace is also killed by the Lone Wolf, but the Grey Hunters are whittled down by the Sternguard. Eventually it's down to the Lone Wolf to finish off the job once more after the Rune Priest is killed by the Sergeant.

Loyalist Assault:
This time, the champion Lone Wolf is dropped by meltas at the very beginning. The Plasma Gunner overheats, summing up pretty much what is to be a round with a lot left to be desired for Scscofield's Wolves. The Rune Priest is killed by the Chaplain, and the Hunters are ground out, with Scscofield himself being the last to go.

Tiebreak!:
The Lone Wolf is once again killed by combi-meltas, while the Rune Priest suffers at the hands of the Chaplain. The Sternguard are killed off fairly rapidly, but Scscofield fails to capitalise on this, and is then once more beaten off by the Fists.

Stage [A] victory to Jace of Ultramar!

Iron Angel vs. Filler #3

HQ: Librarian in Terminator Armour with Combi-plasma (Null Zone and the Avenger)
5x Thunder Hammer/Storm Shield Assault Terminators

Traitor Assault:
There are simply too many Scarabs and Spyders for the Smurfs to deal with. They manage to inflict plenty of wounds, but the Scarabs are constantly replaced, and so they die slowly under a growing swarm of them.

Loyalist Assault:
This round goes marginally better for the Filler, but after many exchanges of punches and swipes, the result is the same as the Scarabs just keep coming. In the final moments, the Filler character is cut down by the Necron Overlord.

Stage [A] victory to Iron Angel!

_________________________________________________________________

Congratulations to all those who succeeded, and commiserations to those who didn't. The requirements for Stage  are exactly the inverse of this round. In other words:
- Character (please apply wounds from the table used previously. Roll a D6 and send me the result with your entry).
- 150 point HQ (must be an IC)
- Loyalists: either 2x 150 point units or one 300 point unit. (Non-vehicle)
- Heretics: one 225 point unit (non-vehicle)

Entries are due by Wednesday, but I would be happier if we could get this game moving, so ASAP please. *


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Suffer not the _treacherous_ alien to live !


----------



## Iron Angel

Sorrow's silent stare pierced into the dying Librarian's eyes. The Librarian kicked futilely to free himself from the Warscythe through his chest, but to no avail- The monstrous form of Sorrow held him aloft and watched him slowly die. Tolas observed as the Librarian slowly stopped moving, and his eyes focused on nothing, and felt the slow trickle of power as the dying human's warp-gorged soul was shredded and converted by the Soul Battery. Sorrow unceremoniously dropped the limp corpse to the ground and extricated his warscythe as the carpet of scarabs that swam about their feet like a silver tide began devouring it. There was little left of their foe now; The scarabs had nearly scoured them clean. Their armor was especially fascinating- So many useful elements. He only wished more of them had rushed to their deaths.

The Spyders began to shepherd their charges back inside their carapaces. The silver swarm slowly dissipated, and any scarabs that could not fit were molecularly disassembled and had their energy stored. The carpet of metal thinned and vanished, revealing nothing but dried and ashen earth around them. Efficient.

The waiting Black Crescent pulled them aboard once more, and to Tolas's mixed relief and disappointment, they had not been besieged within their own walls. Now all that was left was to wait for his employer's instruction... And to figure out how to allocate the power gained from the glorious death he had wrought.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

So, since my character was killed by the Lone Wolf, he *is* not coming back, right?


----------



## High_Seraph

For the Lion and the Emperor!! Destroy those traitorous scum!! and on a more personal note...

BOOYAH!! Belial will be mounting a chaos lord helm on his base from now on!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Jace of Ultramar said:


> So, since my character was killed by the Lone Wolf, he *is* not coming back, right?


Everyone's character was wounded/'killed' this round. However, for cinematic purposes, a 'killed' result is representative of your character being knocked out/unable to fight. Thus, just apply the injury you roll from the table, regardless of if it died or was just injured.


----------



## High_Seraph

Pm sent and awaiting the purge of those traitors with GLEE! Sheer unrivaled bloody GLEE!


----------



## returnoftheclown

Curse the Gods! Flee! 
List and fluff to follow soon, on top of loose hill on a hike


----------



## lokis222

pm submitted


----------



## returnoftheclown

Submitted!

_“Ah, so the prodigal son awakens! I trust you have had a nice sleep?”
Kek groaned, each syllable causing a wave of pain. He tried to open his eyes, but the lights above him were too bright.

“Where am I?”

“Oh…safe…for now that is” said the disembodied voice. 
Although he had not had chance to survey the room, Kek could sense a presence not too far away from where he laid. 
“Tell me Kek, had it ever occurred to you that your ‘bravado’ would get you killed?”

Kek was finally able to open his eyes. He found himself staring into a large lantern hanging from the ceiling. He could see a candle burning brightly inside it. He also noticed strange patterns chalked in bright colours. The chalked lines appeared to cross randomly, creating odd shapes. 

“I’m sorry Master…”

“Your apologies mean nothing to me!” Shouted P’tor. 

Kek was able to turn his head to see the Sorcerer sitting on a throne made of gold. He seemed to be stroking a strange creature by his side. In the few seconds that Kek focussed his attention on this abomination it had morphed into several shapes, as if mutating in front of his very eyes.

“You gallivanted off into the jaws of death, taking some of my best warriors and for what?”

“It spoke to me” Said Kek in a far of voice, still staring at the creature in P’tor’ company. “The artefact…it said that victory would lie in the jaws of defeat!”

“Well, it appears that all that awaited you at the jaws of defeat was death. It I hadn’t been searching for you I might not have arrived in time. When I arrived you were nothing more than a blob of flesh. If the artefact had not attached itself to your skin I would have left you die. I do not take incompetence lightly.”

“What?” Kek sat up as quickly as his broken body would let him. He gazed at his chest to find the artefact that had been in his pouch embedded into his flesh.

“It appears that someone smiles on you Kek, had the artefact not attached itself to your chest and attempt to heal your wounds you would surely have perished. I am unclear as to how and why it has done this, and frankly I am infuriated. But one has to be adaptable to the circumstances. You may have noticed that a third piece of the artefact has been attached. While you were ‘napping’ I was able to infiltrate the facility and grab the final piece from under their very noses. It was only as I tried to leave that I found your body. When I moved closer the piece I was holding left my grasp and found its fellow parts.”

Kek returned his gaze to the throne where P’tor sat.

“What is to happen now?”
P’tor rose to his feet and began to walk towards Kek, with his pet in tow.

“We continue as planned. We have begun the Ceremony of Awakening”

“The what?”

P’tor stood in front of Kek and raised his hands. Kek could feel himself lifting into the air. With a slight flick of the wrist, P’tor guided Kek to feet. 

“Ah but of course, I sometimes forget what I have forgotten to mention to my minions. You see, the reason I was hunting this artefact was not simply to keep it, but to release its captive.”

“You mean? Something is bound inside it?” 

“Indeed. Legend tells of a great being who challenged the very power of the Gods. As punishment for this insolence, they were trapped in the artefact. Whoever wore the artefact gained this beings powers for their own use and purpose, usually to gain favour of the Dark Gods.”

“And you want to release it?”

P’tor sighed and began to walk out of the room. Kek proceeded to follow. He realised that he was in another Temple. The tapestries on the walls were very similar to the temple he had entered previously, but something was odd. The place was not disused, there was no dust or cobwebs, the walls were well maintained and not falling to pieces. 

“Yes I do, I believe that our bound friend will grant many boons to those who release it.”

They reached the end of the corridor and entered a large room. Hooded figures busily ran from table to table, chanting and drawing symbols on every surface they could find.

“Please excuse the mess” said P’tor turning to face Kek. “Having a little redecoration done”

“Where are we?” Kek asked, staring at the busy initiates. 

“We are in a now disused temple. The temples you have been ‘looting’ previously are those owned by a group of disillusioned individuals trying to keep our all powerful friend from escaping. It is sad really. They were the ones who broke the artefact up into lots of pieces. So I decided that I would do the same to them” P’tor began to laugh. Those who were listening to the conversation and P’tor’ pet began to join in with the laughter.

“So what is it you wish me to do?” Kek said, feeling uncomfortable.

P’tor quickly stopped laughing and grabbed Kek by the throat. Kek tried to fight him off but his grip was too strong for his weakened body.

“I expect you to do as you are told. I cannot trust you with anything else!”
P’tor released his grip. Kek fell to his knees, gasping for air. He turned his gaze back to the leering face of P’tor. 

“The Ceremony has already begun, it will take time to complete but your presence is not required. When it is over you will know.”

Samus ran into the room and gazed upon the scene in front of him. He then turned his rat-like eyes to his master who began to absent-mindedly stroke the mutating creature at his heel again.

“My Lord! They have fo…found us!”

P’tor gazed upon the spluttering form of Kek once more and gave a chuckle.

“It appears Kek that your services are required. You will join me and what is left of my elite forces outside. It appears our actions have not gone unnoticed. We must keep them away long enough for the Ceremony to be completed”

Kek grunted, unable to form even a single syllable of a reply. 

As P’tor left the room with Samus and his pet at his heel, he heard a voice to speak to him. He knew it was not said by any one around him as it appeared to emanate from inside his head.
It said ‘*Do not worry my child, I will protect you. And once the Sorcerer has fulfilled his usefulness, then he will not trouble you ever again*’
_


----------



## CE5511

PM sent


----------



## SGMAlice

Well... i Get a walk on this one.

Disappointing.

Alice


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Justicar Kevin watched as the Renegade Inquisitor disappeared in a spray of pink mist under the horrendous fire power of the Tau Battlesuits and raised an eyebrow as he thought of the next stage of his mission.

+Carry on Justicar,as planned+ came an unexpected burst on the mind link.

+Yes my Lord+ Kevin replied + Squad ! + 

The Justicar sent a telekinetic bolt to each of the Tau who, despite their natural resistance to the powers of the warp still could not withstand a good old fashioned kick up the backside and all four sprawled at the feet of looming Grey Knight Terminators who's Psybolts cut through the weak points of the battle suits and vaporised the occupants in short order.

All present missed the tight beam short burst transmission from Shas'o T'au Rra'Nen Kaisssion's datalink an instant before he died.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

"Treachery! my comrades have at them! " shouted the Shas'o down the commlink as the alert warnings flared across his suit display, activated by the tight beam general alert. In a pre-arranged drill the Tau immediately turned their weapons upon the unsuspecting soldiers of the Inquisition and opened fire.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

"They turned on us m'Lord, the wee bastards must have been planning it from the start" the plaintive voice of his daughter came over the hololink, Lord Inquisitor Pyrus could see the carnage in the vidcaster field of view behind the her as she made her report "They did for 6 of my men before we had a chance but we certainly gave far better than we got. It was one hell of a fight but the Jockies tipped it in our favour. I've lost two teams and my last is combat ineffective, one of the buggers managed to wing me but I'll be fine, just a little slower. This lot of Tau are done for but I can't vouch for any of the other callsigns that had these bastards attached."

"Very well Euphie, secure your position. I shall send some reinforcements and you can commence a sweep of the AO." replied Pyrus
"Very well m'Lord, Seek and Destroy is it ?" 
"Seek and Destroy Euphie, carry on"
"Yes m'Lord" the young Inquisitor replied then "Sar'Major ! Get ready fo ..."

The Lord Inquisitor cut the link

"Treachery from our allies, who'd have thought?" said Inquisitor Ralphaena Frothgill in mock surprise.

"It will not go unpunished" Said Lord Pyrus with a slight irritation in his voice

"What ? The treachery or the fact they beat us to the punch?" she laughed

Lord Pyrus met the eyes of the young Inquisitor with a steady gaze, "Do bear in mind my love that your looks will only garner you a finite amount of leeway"

"Oh I NEVER forget that my LORD" she pouted sarcastically in return.

The Inquisitor Lord turn away and strode to leave the cabin 
"Perhaps if you could put some clothes on and return to your post? We have some matters to attend" he said abruptly and headed out of the cabin 

"Perhaps it _is_ time for a change" he thought to himself "that pretty little naval rating I saw, now what _was_ his name"


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

SGMAlice said:


> Well... i Get a walk on this one.
> 
> Disappointing.
> 
> Alice


Yes, sorry about that Alice. If he can't get his entry for Stage B to me in time, then you'll progress by default. As it stands, he does still have a chance of survival if he gets an entry in and you somehow flop horribly. Though things do stand like a walkover at the moment.

Remember people - Wednesday latest please! And for Dragblud's benefit, Dicrel pointed out to me that I got his entry completely wrong so your round is being re-rolled.


----------



## SGMAlice

So i pass on Stage A, and now am required to submit my Stage B entry?

Sorry for the need to clarify but from what you wrote it still seems like i'm waiting to pass Stage A.

Alice


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Nope, passed Stage A by default, so now I need your Stage B entry.


----------



## High_Seraph

Quick question, Do we get points to spend on our commander or does this wait until end of part B?


----------



## SGMAlice

Alright. Thank You for the Clarification.

As for the next Stage: considering that everyone took a beating and has to roll on the Injury table, i am more than willing to do so also, it would be unfair of me to be at full strength just because i got a pass by default due to a missed entry.

Alice


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Nah don't worry about it Alice, some of us rolled ones and get no damage either. Luck of the draw.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

High_Seraph said:


> Quick question, Do we get points to spend on our commander or does this wait until end of part B?


No points as of yet. In fluff terms imagine this as a lightning counter-strike by the Loyalists, giving neither side time to build up arms.



SGMAlice said:


> Alright. Thank You for the Clarification.
> 
> As for the next Stage: considering that everyone took a beating and has to roll on the Injury table, i am more than willing to do so also, it would be unfair of me to be at full strength just because i got a pass by default due to a missed entry.
> 
> Alice


No it's perfectly fine Alice. You're still potentially facing the same opponent who won't have any injuries either (provided Jesse gets his stage B entry in).


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

I am looking forward to this coming weekend and seeing how this plays out for the next part.


----------



## High_Seraph

Meh worth a shot. Woulda been nice to get some extra points and go HAHAHAHA no one can hurt me now!!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

High_Seraph said:


> Meh worth a shot. Woulda been nice to get some extra points and go HAHAHAHA no one can hurt me now!!


I thought that too with 3 wounds and a save of 2+


----------



## SGMAlice

Is Stage B required by tonight?

Alice


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

SGMAlice said:


> Is Stage B required by tonight?
> 
> Alice


I think so, Spanner did say no later than Wednesday.


----------



## SGMAlice

Oh Poo! I missed that! I'll do it now!

Thanks Jace 

Alice


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

SGMAlice said:


> Oh Poo! I missed that! I'll do it now!
> 
> Thanks Jace
> 
> Alice


You're welcome! :grin:


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

So, the round I had to re-roll:



> Traitor Assault:
> Around two-thirds of the shoota boyz meet their demise amid the fire and dakka, while return fire bounces harmlessly off the Warboss' armour. In combat Dicrel kills Dragblud after a bit of whiffing by the latter. The Warboss and Big Mek fail to hit each other, and a mix of wounds are dealt by the remaining Orks. The second shooting phase polished off the remaining Boyz, and the Mek is instagibbed by a lucky Rokkit.
> 
> Loyalist Assault:
> Despite having a first turn advantage, Dragblud's shootas fail to do more than wound the Warboss, while return fire decimates a third of his forces. In close combat both characters kill each other, as do the HQs. The mop up combat between the Shoota boyz and Burnaz/Lootaz swings in Dicrel's favour, causing just enough wounds to win.
> 
> Stage [A] victory to Dicrel Seijin!


_________________________________________________________________________________________

And now, the entries from everyone (except Jesse again it seems)...

*Jace of Ultramar*

Commander - Limb Damaged
HQ - Terminator Chaplain (combi-melta and digital weapons)
Unit - 10 Sternguard (10 combi-meltas)

*Lokis222*

Commander - Crippling Wounds
HQ - Warboss (Mega armour, cybork body, bosspole, ammo runt, attack squig)
Unit - 30 Slugga Boyz (Nob with power klaw, boss pole and 'eavy armour)

*Akatsuki13*

Commander - Superficial Damage
HQ - Shas'O T’au Rra’Nen Kais (Cyclic Ion Blaster, Plasma Rifle, Targeting Array, Hard-wired Multi-tracker, Hard-wired Drone Controller, Shield Drone, Gun Drone)
Unit - XV8 Crisis Battlesuit Team (x3) (Shas'vre, Fusion Blaster, Plasma Rifle, Targeting Array, Hard-wired Multi-tracker, Hard-wired Drone Controller, 2 Gun Drones)

*High_Seraph*

Commander - Limb Damaged
HQ - Belial (Thunder hammer and storm shield)
Unit - Deathwing (TH/SS [Apothecary, TH/SS [Standard Bearer], Lightning Claws/Cyclone Launcher, Power Sword/Storm Bolter, Lightning Claws)

*Returnoftheclown*

Commander - Limb Damaged
HQ - Sorceror (Mark of Tzeentch, Terminator armour, mastery level 2, Biomancy/Discipline of Tzeentch, combat familiar, gift of mutation, force axe)
Unit - 5 Chaos Terminators (5 Combi meltas, Mark of Tzeentch, veterans of the long war, power axes)

*Grokfog*

Commander - Temporarily Stunned
HQ - Celestine the Living Saint
Unit - a) 7 Retributors (2 Heavy Flamers, 2 Multimeltas)
b) 5 Seraphim (2 Twin Infero Pistols, Superior with power sword)

*CE5511*

Commander - Crippling Wounds
HQ - Lord Commissar (Power fist, plasma pistol, carapace armour, camo cloak, meltabombs)
Unit - 3 Infantry Squads (3 Heavy Bolters) and Platoon Command Squad (3 Flamers) - _combined_

*Magpie_Oz*

Commander - Temporarily Stunned
HQ - Ordo Malleus Inquisitor (Terminator armour, nemesis daemonhammer, psycannon, psyker m.l. 1 with prescience)
Unit - a) Inquisitorial Henchmen Warband (Servitor with Plasma Cannon, Jokaero, 3 Warrior Acolytes with Carapace Armour and Plasma Guns, 4 Warrior Acolytes with Hot-shot Lasguns, 1 Warrior Acolyte with bolter/chainsword)
b) Inquisitorial Henchmen Warband (Servitor with Plasma Cannon, Jokaero, 3 Warrior Acolytes with Carapace Armour and Plasma Guns, 4 Warrior Acolytes with Hot-shot Lasguns, 1 Warrior Acolyte with bolter/chainsword)

*CattleBruiser*

Commander - Incapacitated!
HQ - Warboss (mega armour, cybork body, bosspole, attack squig, kombi-skorcha, ammo runt)
Unit - 12 Warbikers

*Biellan*

Commander - Temporarily Stunned
HQ - Corsair Prince (Void Sabre, Balelight, Forceshield)
Unit - a) 5 Warp Spiders (Exarch with spinnaret rifle)
b) 7 Striking Scorpions (Exarch with biting blade)

*Dragblud da Scrunka*

Commander - Limb Damaged
HQ - Warboss (mega armour, attack squig, cybork body)
Unit - a) Meganobs x3 (3 Kombi-skorchas)
b) Lootas x9 +1 Mek

*SGMAlice*

Commander - No injuries
HQ - Legion Centurion (Forge Lord, Cataphractii Armour, Thunder Hammer, Combi-melta, Meltabombs)
Unit - a) Legion Tactical Support Squad (4 Volkite Calivers, Sgt w/ Combi-melta and lightning claw)
b) Legion Tactical Support Squad (4 Rotary Cannons, Sgt w/ Combi-melta, and lightning claw)

*Dicrel Seijin*

Commander - Crippling Wounds
HQ - Warboss (Mega armour, cybork body, boss pole, attack squig, ammo runt)
Unit - 10 Nobs (5 with Choppas, 4 with Big Choppas)

*Filler #3*

Commander - Superficial Damage
HQ - Terminator Chaplain (Combi-flamer, Digital Weapons, Meltabombs)
Unit - 6 Vanguard Veterans (6x Storm Shields, 5x Power Axes, Chainsword)

___________________________________________________________________________________________

So at the moment, either by own error or something else, I am still missing:

- Iron Angel
- MidnightSun
- Scscofield
- Jesse


----------



## Iron Angel

Wait what? DO I need a stage B entry? Whats going on? I cant find a post where Spanner lays out an outline for what Stage B needs.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Congratulations to all those who succeeded, and commiserations to those who didn't. The requirements for Stage * are exactly the inverse of this round. In other words:
> - Character (please apply wounds from the table used previously. Roll a D6 and send me the result with your entry).
> - 150 point HQ (must be an IC)
> - Loyalists: either 2x 150 point units or one 300 point unit. (Non-vehicle)
> - Heretics: one 225 point unit (non-vehicle)
> 
> Entries are due by Wednesday, but I would be happier if we could get this game moving, so ASAP please. *


*

*


----------



## Iron Angel

How the hell did I miss that? On its way, ASAP


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

So looking forward to the results!


----------



## Iron Angel

Tolas felt the ship rock. That was bad.

Systems reported multiple impacts on the upper hull, large objects... Drop pods. It seems retribution was at hand.

He didn't have time to wake more forces than he currently had, and the threat must be responded to. The three spyders had unloaded their scarabs, but a quick dock in the refit bays saw them rearmed with colossal Particle cannons. Alarms continued to sound and he worked quickly, ushering Sorrow and the three refit Spyders back to the top deck in the hopes of repelling the intruders...

UNIT:

Overlord
-Semp Weave
-MSS
-Warscythe

Unit
3x Spyder
-All armed with Particle Beamers

Same tactics regarding Look Out Sir as last time, always assaulting, and the Beamers are twin-linked so if I hit poorly with them I'll reroll. Poorly = I roll 3 or less to hit, resulting in 0-1 hits. I know 4 is 1 hit as well but I'd rather not push it that far.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

_'Manik wandered away from the battle. He felt envenerated. The battle seemed to take twice as long as the others had. He had died. He was quite certain he had been dead at one point. Mortality was not something most Orks thought about (or to be brutally honest, could even spell). 

"'Manik!" 

'Manik turned and watched the 'Boss shamble through the smoke. The 'Boss was a wreck. He had lost his right arm--no, 'Manik was mistaken, there it was--the 'Boss was dragging the armor and the arm inside of it with his power klaw. The 'Boss clomped to a stop before him. 'Manik leaned back and for a moment paused to stare at the right side of the 'Boss's face, or where it should have been. The exposed bone and brain looked dried out. How long had the 'Boss been fighting like that?

"You see a painboy? Mebbe a mekboy? I tink I needs sum serjury befo' da neks battle." The 'Boss looked over 'Manik. "Hmm. Lost your arm did you?" He shook his head, spraying 'Manik with blood and cerebrospinal fluid. "Go get one from one of your boyz." He twisted to look behind him. "Dey's not going to need dem."

'Manik looked past the 'Boss. Yes, the boys had taken horrific casualties. He had wanted more burnas, but the 'Boss had wanted more dakka. 

"Buck up. I's putting you wiv da nobz. You's earned it."

"Er, tanks, 'Boss." 'Manik had an odd premonition. Gork (or possibly Mork) had dropped a glimpse of the future into his skull like a bomb squig jumping into a trukk._


Yeah, my prospects don't look good versus Dragblud's forces.


----------



## Biellann

spanner94ezekiel said:


> *Biellan*
> 
> Commander - Temporarily Stunned
> HQ - Corsair Prince (Void Sabre, Balelight, Forceshield)
> Unit - a) 5 Warp Spiders (Exarch with spinnaret rifle)
> b) 7 Striking Scorpions (Exarch with biting blade)


Just wanting to make sure, that this should be 5 Warp Spiders AND 1 Exarch (for 6 total) as well as 7 Striking Scorpions AND 1 Exarch (for 8 total).

And why do I have to face Imperial Guard... So many damn bodies.


----------



## CE5511

When I put together my list I assumed you were going with a maxed number of kabalite warriors with splinter cannons, although this still has me worried


----------



## Biellann

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Small blasts (3") score 0 hits on a D6 roll of 1-2, 1 hit on a 3-4 and 3 hits on a 5-6
> Large blasts (5") score 0 hits on a 1, 3 on a 2, 5 on a 3-4, 7 on a 5, and 10 on a 6.


Question: How many does a D6 + 6" Blast hit?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Iron Angel said:


> Tolas felt the ship rock. That was bad.
> 
> Systems reported multiple impacts on the upper hull, large objects... Drop pods. It seems retribution was at hand.
> 
> He didn't have time to wake more forces than he currently had, and the threat must be responded to. The three spyders had unloaded their scarabs, but a quick dock in the refit bays saw them rearmed with colossal Particle cannons. Alarms continued to sound and he worked quickly, ushering Sorrow and the three refit Spyders back to the top deck in the hopes of repelling the intruders...
> 
> UNIT:
> 
> Overlord
> -Semp Weave
> -MSS
> -Warscythe
> 
> Unit
> 3x Spyder
> -All armed with Particle Beamers
> 
> Same tactics regarding Look Out Sir as last time, always assaulting, and the Beamers are twin-linked so if I hit poorly with them I'll reroll. Poorly = I roll 3 or less to hit, resulting in 0-1 hits. I know 4 is 1 hit as well but I'd rather not push it that far.


Cheers, that's awesome.



Biellann said:


> Just wanting to make sure, that this should be 5 Warp Spiders AND 1 Exarch (for 6 total) as well as 7 Striking Scorpions AND 1 Exarch (for 8 total).
> 
> And why do I have to face Imperial Guard... So many damn bodies.


Yep, I'll be sure to make a note of that after what happened with Dicrel & Dragblud's round.



Biellann said:


> Question: How many does a D6 + 6" Blast hit?


D6+
1-2": 1 = 0, 2 = 3, 3-4 = 5, 5 = 7, 6 = 9
3-4": 1 = 0, 3 = 4, 3-4 = 6, 5 = 8, 6 = 10
5-6": 1= 0, 2 = 5, 3-4 = 7, 5 = 9, 6 = 11


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

And the Results for Round 3 (Stage B) and overal results!


*Returnoftheclown vs High_Seraph*

Loyalist Assault:
Pretty boring at first with no wounds caused, and even the Dark Gods ignoring their champion. Things hot up a little in close combat, with Belial instagibbing the Sorceror, while 2 Deathwing and 3 Terminators are killed. By the end of the second CC phase, returnoftheclown has suffered 2 wounds, High_seraph none, Belial one, and the Chaos Terminators are all wiped out for the loss of no further Deathwing. You can probably guess how that round ended.

Traitor Assault:
The Sorceror rolls Cerebreal Cogitator, and Boon gifts returnoftheclown with Gun Morph. No wounds are dealt via shooting one more (damn those Deathwing are nifty with their Storm Shields), and combat sees the Sorceror 'gibbed again. Not a great day for him. 2 wounds are dealt a piece by the terminator combat, and in the following phase the Deathwing get lucky and finish them off. Returnoftheclown once again faces the same situation, which needless to say does not end well for him.

Stage * victory to High_Seraph

returnoftheclown is eliminated.

Grokfog vs Lokis222

Loyalist Assault:
The Seraphim successfully use their Faith Point, but the Retributors fail. Shooting sees the demise of 14 Orks through flames, melta and bolt rounds. Return fire is dead accurate surprisingly, but only deals two wounds to Celestine. She is then killed in CC with the Warboss, while Grokfog goes all Assassin's Creed 3 style on Lokis with his power-axe/tomahawk/thingy and kills him off. Another two boyz are killed for the loss of a Seraphim. The following turns sees the rest of the orks shot to pieces, Celestine getting back up and knocked down again, but the Warboss finally put down.

Traitor Assault:
Celestine is wounded twice and Grokfog once by the storm of lead put down by the Orks. Return fire kills off 14, and another 5 from Overwatch. Lokis222 takes his vengeance on Grokfog by sucker-punching him after Grokfog's aerial assassination attempt misses. The battle grinds on with Celestine eventually being killed off, but the Sisters manage to slowly eradicate the Boyz, allowing them to turn their melta weaponry on the hulking warboss.

Stage  victory to Grokfog

Lokis222 is eliminated.

Dicrel Seijin vs Dragblud da Scrunka[

Loyalist Assault:
7 wounds are inflicted on the Nobz by the Lootas, and another 7 are dealt by the Kombi-skorchas (AKA 4 nobz are killed). In return, one loota is dropped. The Warbosses wipe each other out simultaneously, while Dragblud suffers a wound but kills Dicrel. 4 more Nobz are killed by the Lootas in CC, for the loss of 6 of their own, while the Meganobz finish the job. Dicrel is then wiped out by the survivors.

Traitor Assault:
2 wounds are dealt to Dicrel's Nobz, with none in return, with an additional 4 from Overwatch. All the Lootas are wiped out in CC, but combined with the Meganobz drop 3 with an additional 2 wounds as well. Dragblud adds his own attacks to the mix, instagibbing another 2 Nobz, leaving just 2. Needless to say Dragblud goes on to win the round.

Stage  victory to Dragblud da Scrunka.

After taking overall points inflicted/lost over the two stages, Dragblud da Scrunka emerges as the narrow winner - Dicrel Seijin is eliminated.

Biellan vs CE5511

Loyalist Assault:
20 traitorous Guardsmen are painfully spliced by the Eldar's guns. The Platoon Commander's order fails to get through (despite him standing right next to them), but 11 Eldar are blinded to death by flashlights mixed in with some fire and Heavy Bolter shells. Assault sees 13 Guardsmen and Biellan killed off. The remaining Guard forces are quickly silenced by the Striking Scorpions, leaving CE5511 wondering where the hell his men went.

Traitor Assault:
14 Eldar are killed off by the torrents of firepower spewed out by the Infantry Blob. Seeing as there is only the Corsair Prince and Biellan left standing, return fire kills all of two Guardsmen. They are then crushed under the weight of the Imperial Guard assault.

Tiebreaker!:
All the Eldar units die for the deaths of 17 Guardsmen. The Prince and the character are once more pummelled into submission under sheer numbers.

Stage  victory goes to CE5511.

Biellan is eliminated.

Akatsuki13 vs Magpie_Oz

Loyalist Assault:
7 wounds are inflicted, resulting in the destruction of 2 Gun Drones, on the Tau after the loss to overheat of one Plasma Gunner. Return fire kills 8 Acolytes (5 from one squad and 3 from the other). Close combat sees Inquisitor Pyrus execute Akatsuki13 for Heresy, while the Ordo Malleus Inquisitor does the same to the Shas'O. Meanwhile the Warbands tear the XV8s a new one with their gun butts.

Traitor Assault:
2 wounds are dealt by the Battlesuits to the Henchmen squads, and then suffer 9 wounds in return (all Gun drones and one shield drone killed). A further wound is inflicted for the loss of the last gun drone and two XV8 suits. Ensuing shooting sees a further 4 Acolytes shot down, but the Tau are wiped out to the man (cow/space/commie/thing).

Stage  victory goes to Magpie_Oz.

Akatsuki13 is eliminated.

CattleBruiser vs MidnightSun

Loyalist Assault:
9 Karskrin take dakka to the face, while the Primaris' Iron Arm is denied by the orks, but 4 Warbikers are killed in return. Needless to say, the Ork assault annihilates the remaining Guard. The character challenge is marginally more interesting, with Midnight suffering a solitary wound. He is then pureed by the following Ork turn.

Traitor Assault:
7 Warbikers bite the dust, while Iron Arm is successful this time. Assault sees no wounds dealt by the Guard, while 3 Karskrin are smacked down by the Warboss. Midnight suffers two wounds from CattleBruiser and deals none in return. The next Guard shooting phase wiped out the rest of the Orks, including the Warboss. Although Midnight is killed by CattleBruiser, his men finish off the job.

Tiebreaker!:
Well would you believe it. The shooting phase sees all of the Karskrin and all of the Warbikers wipe each other out at the same time, leaving the two HQs in an awkward moment situation. I don't think that you need to be told that the following assault phase does not go well for the Primaris Psyker. Moreover, this leaves Midnight in a sticky situation that CattleBruiser doesn't let him escape.

Stage  goes to Cattlebruiser.

MidnightSun is eliminated.

SGMAlice vs Jesse

Jesse submits no entry once more, so Alice wins by default.

Iron Angel vs Filler #3

Loyalist Assault:
No wounds are dealt by the Vets' shooting, and 2 are killed in return by the Particle Beamers. 1 Spyder is killed and another wounded by the Marines' Power Axes, but return attacks kill another two. The Chaplain suffers a Warscythe wound, and Tolas kills off Filler #3 at close quarters. The Necron turn sees another Vanguard Veteran taken down by Particle Beamers, but suffer the loss of another Spyder at the hands of the Power Axes. Nevertheless, the final two are brought down, while the Overlord slays the Chaplain.

Traitor Assault
2 Astartes are killed by Particle Beamers, but none are killed in combat. Instead, one Spyder is killed and a second is wounded. The Chaplain is decapitated by the Overlord's warscythe, and Tolas once again easily dispatches Filler #3. Despite their heroic efforts in killing of both of the remaining Spyders, the Vanguard Veterans are silently cut down.

Stage  victory goes to Iron Angel.

Filler #3 is eliminated.

Jace of Ultramar vs Scscofield

Loyalist Assault:
6 Grey Hunters are vapourised by the combi-meltas. Return fire only sees the death of the Plasma Gunner to overheating, but Scscofield says "Enough is enough..." and kills three Sternguard with his psychic power. Assault sees the Rune Priest concussed and wounded by the Chaplain's mace, while only one Sternguard is killed in return for two Grey Hunters. Jace and Scscofield wound each other once. The remaining Hunters are wiped out by the Vets' special ammo, but suffer another 3 wounds to Psychic Shriek. The Chaplain beats down the dizzy Priest, but Jace is killed by Scscofield. The final shooting phase however, is enough for Jace's squad to finish the job.

Traitor Assault:
6 Sternguard are killed and the Chaplain suffers a wound, with only 2 Grey Hunters killed in return. The Chaplain repeats the earlier concussive feat, but Jace is killed off quickly this time. 1 Grey Hunter is killed for the loss of 2 to the Power Fist. Scscofield makes good use of this advantage and wipes out the remaining Sternguard and Chaplain in the following turn.

Tiebreaker!:
6 Grey Hunters are killed, and thanks to Deny the Witch, no Sternguard meet a similar fate. Assault has no result between the Chaplain and Priest, while Jace wounds Scscofield. 1 Vet and 1 Hunter are also killed. The next turn sees 2 Grey Hunters taken down by Hellfire rounds, while the Wolves' Plasma Gunner overheats, and they kill two Sternguard. Scscofield is denied once more, and the HQs do no damage. In combat Jace wounds Scscofield once more, the Rune Priest is wounded, and one Sternguard is killed. The next turn sees the death of the last Grey Hunter and the Rune Priest, while Scscofield is denied again. "Burn the witch!" you cry? Well pretty much. Scscofield doesn't last much longer.

Stage  victory goes to Jace of Ultramar.

Scscofield is eliminated.

________________________________________________________________________________________

So congratulations to all winners, and commiserations to all the losers. As the more prudent of you may have noticed, this now leaves us with 9 competitors. Therefore, the next stage will split you into 3 groups of three, with a round-robin style thing, with the overall winner progressing to the three-way final. 

Group 1:
Jace of Ultramar
Magpie_Oz
Cattlebruiser

Group 2:
SGMAlice
Dragblud da Scrunka
Grokfog

Group 3:
High_Seraph
CE5511
Iron Angel

Round 4 Entry Requirements


- Commander: Apply wounded result again (note that the previous rounds' effects have worn off). You then have 25 points to spend on upgrades.
- Unit: 225 points on any non-vehicle unit

Note: You will face each competitor in your group once. They will be rolled like the tie-breaker rounds from this round (simultaneous shooting and combat), except that both sides gain charge bonuses rather than neither. All other things are the same as previous.

Entries are once again due on Wednesday, but I appreciate it if you can get them in before then. Results will then hopefully be posted this time next week, or earlier if I can.*


----------



## lokis222

My poor nob boss in the making. 

gg. it was fun.


----------



## MidnightSun

Sad because not only did I get Iron Arm, it was denied despite the fact you can't deny Blessings 

Midnight


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Oh crap. Completely did not realise that - sorry Midnight. However, in balance, I'm not sure it would have helped you in that position. :dunno: I'll re-roll if you want me to.


----------



## SGMAlice

I am not amused...

Alice


----------



## Warlord_Winters

SGMAlice said:


> I am not amused...
> 
> Alice


are you ever?


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

"Dragblud slowly pulled the remaining fragments of the various weapons that he had been impaled,stabbed,shanked and had generally rammed into him and stood back at the massive mayhem and mess left after a big old brawl. 
Casually booting a grot across the battlefield he felt like he had lost a good fighting opponent in the anarchy but hes glad he had his own head and boys. His skin still crackled and sang with pain from the recent fights with burna boys and also them hardass nobs.
His cloak was still cacked in god knows what as he turned to see the remain mega nobs in there battered rock hard cases. "Oyy Facemasha yor arma broke!?" " yes boss" "well dont stand around! get to a mek!" " I can't Boss I cant move" "AHHH ZOGGIT!!" Dragblud proceeded to crack facemasha in said face causing him to careen backwards and slide towards a passing mek. With a chuckle Dragblud grabbed some squig ale and sat on the remains of the warboss and stared off into the distance to see emerging figures from the far end of the battlefield... 

"LADS! we'z gots sum more zogging to do! For GORK AND MORK!"

After our impressive fight im chuffed to get through by the skin of my teeth so onwards and upwards for more death and destruction!


----------



## lokis222

SGMAlice said:


> I am not amused...
> 
> Alice


kind of a crap way to go forward. hopefully the rest will be more interesting for you.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

lokis222 said:


> kind of a crap way to go forward. hopefully the rest will be more interesting for you.


Its alright Alice, Ill give you a run for your money next round


----------



## MidnightSun

Colonel Jonathor Shroud raised his head from the dusty floor. The desert around him was littered with his brave Kasrkin, and the toll they'd reaped upon the foul greenskins, decaying flesh and rusting machinery covered in little craters where the hellgun volleys had smacked into them. It hadn't been enough. Shroud collected all of the dead men's dog-tags, storing them in his emptied ammunition pockets. His hellpistol, a new model that was the pinnacle of las technology, was gone, wrenched from its cabling by the greenskins. Luckily, Orks viewed any subtle weapon as inferior, so his finely balance power sword was still intact and left amongst the dead. He picked it up, alongside a standard hellpistol from a corpse of a man he didn't recognize, so brutally had it been hacked apart. He looked east and saw the dust-trails in the horizon as the Orks departed on their ramshackle bikes. The 211th Cadian element was gone from this war. He pulled out his compass, and checked his wrist-chron. He was heading back for Imperial lines.

Iron Arm wouldn't have helped me anyway, honestly. Enjoy the victory, Bruiser. The thing about the Imperial Guard is that there are _always_ more men...

Midnight


----------



## returnoftheclown

_Kek stumbled into the great hall, his hand clutched to the wound on his left side. He could hear the slow advance of pursuit getting ever closer. It appeared that the rements of the P’tors men had fled when reports of his death were broadcasted across the Vox.

“You promised me protection!” Shouted Kek to the room at large.
He stepped over the chalk outlines left by the cultists. It was then he noticed the room was slightly discoloured, as if the whole place had shifted to become much more vivid. 

“*They were so close my child*” the voice resounded in Kek’s head. “*You can finish what they started. Release me*!”

“You said you would protect me! And yet here I am fleeing for my life clutching to life!” Kek clutched his side again. He could hear his pursuers getting ever closer.

“*I only said I would protect you, I did not say what I would protect you from. Finish the incantation!*” 

Kek gazed upon the papers left by the cultists in their haste to escape. He noticed that on one of the scraps the words actually glowed. He picked it up and tried to read the words.

“Kaflh Dosc forum da skunk…” Kek released that as he read the words the voice in his head was translating them. 

“*…and we who release your mortal soul damn ours to internal torment.*”

The room began to melt around Kek. Colours ran together until eventually all was the colour of black. The sounds of battle and those giving chase began to fade. Kek fell to his knees in agony as he felt something leave his body. The artefact that had clutched so tightly to skin fell onto the floor with a load *****. Kek raised his head and gazed upon the form of a god. He was clothed only in rags at first but slowly a black mist swirled around his form. When the mist receded, the figure before him was suited in baroque armour centuries old. He was far taller than any Astartes Kek had seen. The figure then looked down on Kek with a smile.

“Thank you my child, it is good to breathe once more the fresh air. Please stand, I do so hate grovelling…what am I saying? Of course I love grovelling!”

Kek slowly rose to his feet. Pain arched from limb to limb as he finally stood before the armoured bulk.

“You…you are the one trapped in the artefact? You are the figure on the tapestries and the man whose statues adorn temples. Who are you?”

“Of course, my most beloved disciple! How rude of me not to introduce myself. I am Lord Gondroth”

“But you…you’re an Astartes! You challenged the very will of the gods?”
“Is this so hard to believe my child?” Gondroth began to walk around the blacken room, gazing upon the walls with interest. “Are we not Gods among the living? We who protected the universe from the shadows?”

“But we are mortal! Surely we can not hope to stand against the might of Gods?”

Gondroth turned his gaze upon Kek. He could feel his stare penetrate through his very soul.

“Tell me Kek, do you know much of the birth of the Gods? It is quite interesting really, but I realise we are short on time so I will give you the abridged version. The Gods are born from us, mortal emotions. Our desires, hopes, anger; they all helped create and feed the Gods of Chaos. Without us, they would not have existed. So tell me Kek, who are really the Gods of the Universe?”

“So it is humans who should rule the galaxy?”

Gondroth’s smile returned to his face.
“Well…not exactly…but I’m afraid we have run out of time. Quickly!”. 

Gondroth unsheathed a glittering sword from his belt and pieced the wall behind Kek. It collapsed in a shower of bricks and mortar. 

“You are beginning to walk the path of enlightenment. Soon you will take the mantle as my Apostle but first we must escape this decaying ruin. How many were left of the attacking force?”

“Enough to cause a problem”

“Nothing is ever easy is it?”_

Curses!!!! Oh well! Had lots of fun! GG everyone, good luck to those still in the game. See you guys next time


----------



## CE5511

How does the cool are cloak work here? Do we get points for 2 rounds or just one?


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Just the one mate so we'd get 35 points of upgrades I'd reckon.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Mmhmm. You get that bonus every time your character has upgrades available - so here you get 10 pts extra, and then if there's a next time you'll also get 10 pts then.


----------



## High_Seraph

Sweet match returnoftheclown, Belial and Deathwing proving their usefullness yet again. Now if I could only roll that well for them my games would be a bit easier! XD But pm incoming for ya Spanner.


----------



## CattleBruiser

great round midnight. lots of dakka everywhere, everyone dying in the tiebreaker. :grin:


----------



## Dicrel Seijin

Congrats to the winners (especially to you, Dragblud). 

==========

'Manik opened his blood-crusted eyes. The first thing he focused on was a mekboy and a pair of his grot tekkies scavenging his gauntlets. He then came to the realization that he was several feet from his headless body. The vision from Gork (or possibly Mork) had been correct.

_Hmm, 'kay, dis is bad._

It was then a pair of grot skavies walked into his field of vision. One was dragging a mace, the head of which was made from a stack of gears; the other held a pair of pliers; each had a pouch of teeth and both were looking at him speculatively.

_Zoggit._ It was the last thought that 'Manik had as the mace traveled its short, sharp arc.

==========

It's been fun. Good luck in the future rounds.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Great game Scscofield! Your Wolves definitely cleaned my clock. 

On an unrelated note, I played a game today and during the course of it I used Pedro Kantor to knock the crap out of a unwounded Daemon Prince. That's right, Kantor can apparently kick some.


----------



## Iron Angel

Tolas felt the power surge through him as his foe slumped to the ground. He pushed the corpse backwards with his foot and surveyed the carnage he had wrought. The drop pods stood protruding from the hull, tombstones for their slain charges. Tolas considered leaving the smashed vehicles lodged in the hull as a sort of grim trophy, but ultimately concluded it would be a waste of resources.

The three demolished spyders laid in sparking heaps, two of them twitching as they futilely defied reality, and all of them surrounded by enemy corpses. They had served their purpose, however, and could be easily repaired with minimal expenditure of resources. He would rouse the scarabs to pick the corpses clean, assimilate the matter and energy from the drop pods, and repair the Spyders, but first he had other matters to attend to. He and Sorrow trudged back into the labyrinthine catacombs of the massive Cairn, where Tolas could plan his retribution and get the urgent business of reactivating his full form...


----------



## Magpie_Oz

"Consequently m'Lord, the ensuing prosecution of Broad Area Engagement Profile Epsilon resulted in a net combat deficit being inflicted upon the designated enemy centres of gravity. This resulted in a level of cohesion disintegration and offence capability reduction that brought on the minimisation of extant threat vectors to the nominal level compliant with forecast threat anullment key performance indicators, which in my view was inevitable once reinforcing elements married up with locally invested resources." The impossibly hansom and enthusiastic Naval Ensign taped his copious notes on the lectern with an air of accomplished finality and cast his eyes around the the assembled audience of Inquisitors, Veterans and Grey Knights. "Are there any questions?"

A longish silence ensued 

"So we won then? " came the gruff response from the CSM

"Oh yes indeed CSM, if you'd care to turn page 27 of your operation analysis pack you'll find a graph that shows .. "

"AN EXCELLENT SUMMARY Ensign " intervened Lord Inquisitor Pyrus "I commend your work on this most ..... comprehensive debrief." He turned to the group "NOW I think a little celebration is in order don't you?" 

"Only if you're buyin' m'Lord" called out a wag 

"Of course ! Well the first round anyway. Well done everyone you are dismissed to the Ratings Mess until 0500 tomorrow morning at which time we shall be breaking orbit preparatory to our jump to our next assignment." Those present new better than to ask what that assignment might entail. "Justicar Kevin, you and your team a more than welcome to join us"

"Thank you m'Lord, but of course we must decline, we need to be about or prayers and preparations for when next we are called" it was the standard response

"Of course Justicar and I again commend your men and yourself for their performance in this mission" 

The Justicar bowed, as best one can in power armour, and his squad filed out of the briefing room.

"What of our Jokaero friends Euphie?"

"They've brought back some of the Tau weaponry and the damaged servitors from the planet surface Daddy, we'll not see them come up for air for days I should think. "

"Splendid !" The Lord Inquisitor laughed he turned to the other female Inquisiotr "Ralphaena? As you were .... held in reserve this last drop, perhaps you could allow the others a little time off and take the Officer of the Watch for a cycle or two.. perhaps 3?" the Lord Inquisitor asked lightly

In a time where the human race had evolved to the point where looks were quite capable of killing, Pryus was glad of the fact that Ralphaena's psychic power did not match her allure as she shot a withering glare at him from across the room. 

"Of ... course ... my Lord" came the only allowable response, even if it was through clenched teeth

"There's a good girl" he chided as he turned back to the lectern "Ensign! Perhaps you'd like to represent the Navy at our little gathering? I'm eager to hear more of your work on the employment of Mobile Cogitators in Battlefield Accountancy. Maybe even a private lecture or two might be in order" The Lord Inquisitor placed his arm around the shoulders of the young man as they left, while Ralphaena watched them go in stunned silence, before storming out of the now empty briefing room.

On the planet far below another celebration was beginning as the indigenous carrion creatures gave thanks for a time of plenty.


----------



## SGMAlice

Orks & SoB's.

You better turn up! :threaten:

Alice


----------



## lokis222

SGMAlice said:


> Orks & SoB's.
> 
> You better turn up! :threaten:
> 
> Alice


lol. if sheer annoyance can effect dice rolls, my money is on SGMAlice.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

SGMAlice said:


> Orks & SoB's.
> 
> You better turn up! :threaten:
> 
> Alice


Don't worry! I will be there with alot of boys, shootas and klaws just for you :grin:


----------



## Grokfog

Don't worry about me and my girls Alice, we'll be out to prove something. Bring your flame-proof underwear


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

Dragblud awoke from his stupor with a thudding headache, slowly opening his bleary eyes he realised that it wasn't a head ache his mek was "applying" a new helmet with built in visor that "helps" to see. With a grunt and a push of a button he smacked the mek away,

"Zog off and get me some more squig beer!"

As the mek shuffled away replacing some smashed teeth he sat back remebering what brought on the drinking in the first place. Ahh that was it! that other ork whats his face tried to kill him which was a shame he did sorta like him his boys had gadgets, as he reminised he found himself at the hut door as in the distance he could hear the roar of unfamiliar engines. A good fight will get him out of this mood he thought as he saw what was coming... "Ard cased ooomies with big guns!" a close boy squealed in excitement.

"Right den! get ya shootas we gunna stomp em well and good!"

Lets do this!


----------



## CattleBruiser

How will overwatch work? with both sides overwatch? will neither? roll of for who gets to?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

For simpleness' sake I'm going to say no Overwatch. Which also conveniently balances out the uberness of Burna Boyz :laugh:


----------



## CattleBruiser

well gosh darn. there goes my idea. 15d3+15 hits for shooting and another 15d3 hits for overwatch please?

back to the drawing board.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Ok, entry submitted! Can't wait to see what round 4 has!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Round 4, I'm hoping we may see some match ups soon.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Sorry about the lateness. Combination of me being distracted by a bunch of GBA emulators, and a crapton of work hitting me all this week. Anyhow, here are the entries from everyone so far. Results should be posted in the next few days.

*CE5511*

WS6 BS3 S5 T6 W4 I3 A4 Ld7 Sv2+
Rampage, Power Fist, Cool-arse Cloak, Rage
[Limb Damaged]

Company Command Squad (Krak Grenades, Carapace Armour, 4 Plasma Guns, 2 Bodyguards, Master of Ordnance, Officer w/ Power Fist and Plasma Pistol)

*Iron Angel*

WS5 BS3 S5 T6 W3 I3 A3 Ld7 Sv2+
Feel No Pain, Furious Charge, Counter-attack, Extra Ammo

6x Canoptek Wraiths (!x Whip Coils, 1x Particle Caster)

*Magpie_Oz*

WS5 BS3 S5 T5 W2 I6 A2 Ld7 Sv2+
Hand Flamer, Feel No Pain, Cool-arse Cloak
[Temporarily Stunned]

Inquisitorial Henchmen Warband:
- Crusader
- 2 Warrior Acolytes with Hot Shot Lasgun and Carapace Armour
- 3 Warrior Acolytes with Plasma Gun and Carapace Armour
- 2 Jokaero Weaponsmiths
- 2 Inquisitorial Servitors with Plasma Cannons
- 1 Inquisitorial Servitor with Heavy Bolter
- 1 Warrior Acolyte with Hot-shot Lasgun

*High_Seraph*

WS4 BS4 S5 T6 W5 I4 A2 Ld8 Sv2+
[Limb Damaged]

Deathwing (Thunder Hammer/Storm Shield x2, Lightning Claws/Cyclone Launcher, Lightning Claws, Power Sword/Storm Bolter)

*Dragblud da Scrunka*

WS5 BS3 S5 T6 W3 I3 A4 Ld7 Sv2+
Feel No Pain, Cool-arse Cloak, Power Klaw, Rage, Rampage
[Temporarily Stunned]

5x Meganobz with Kombi-skorchas

*Grokfog*

WS5 BS3 S5 T5 W3 I3 A3 Ld7 Sv4+
Dirty Syringe, Hand Flamer, Power Axe
[4 on the Injury Table]

10 Seraphim (2x Twin Inferno Pistols and Superior with Power Sword)

*SGMAlice*

WS5 BS5 S5 T5 W3 I5 A3 Ld7 Sv2+
Hand Flamer, Power Sword, Meltabombs

6 Legion Terminators (Cataphractii Armour, 3x Single Lightning Claw, Sgt with Single Lightning Claw)

*CattleBruiser*

WS4 BS3 S6 T6 W4 I3 A4 Ld7 Sv2+
Power Axe, Bloodstained Purity Seal, Feel No Pain
[Temporarily Stunned]

30 Shoota Boyz (2x Big Shootas, Nob w/ Bosspole, Big Choppa and 'Eavy Armour)

*Jace of Ultramar*

WS6 BS5 S4 T4 W3 I(3) A4 Ld10 Sv2+
Scavenged Spirit Stone, Power Fist
[Temporarily Stunned]

7 Sternguard Veterans (7x Combi-meltas, Sgt has Power Axe and Meltabombs)

Just awaiting a couple of people for their Injuries/upgrades.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Can't wait for things to start!


----------



## CE5511

One small correction, my guy has rage too


----------



## SGMAlice

oooo! GBA Emulator! You had better be playing Pokemon! Or i shall be very disappointed 

Alright Ladies, lets do this.

Alice


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Indeed I am, Pokemon Emerald - nearly finished it in under a week, so am starting Fire Red. Also playing a bit of Advanced Wars: Dark Conflict on the go as well.

Anyhow, so yes nearly all the minor details fixed, so I'll take some time out to roll the results over the next few days.


----------



## Grokfog

Hmm, Meganobz and Cataphracti Terminators. Can't say I'm surprised, but it is going to go badly for me if my girls' inferno pistols don't do enough damage :/


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

People still have and play Gameboy?


----------



## CattleBruiser

Hopefully i'll be able to drown the termies in bodies *cross fingers*

I'm actually most terrified about the seraphim and the lightning claw termies.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Decided to post the results as I roll them. So, starting with group 1 we have:

Jace of Ultramar vs Magpie_Oz

Shooting doesn't go spectacularly for the Fists - the fact that as many Acolytes died to overheating weapons compared to the number gunned down by the Astartes proving that special ammo still has the capacity to flop. In total 4 Henchmen are killed in return for the loss of SIX Sternguard Veterans. Combat goes more in Jace's favour, as he instakills Magpie's character with his Power Fist, while his Sergeant kills off a Plasma Cannon Servitor. Unfortunately they are both shot to pieces in the following turn.

CattleBruiser vs Jace of Ultramar

This is not a pretty battle for the Astartes. They manage to gun down 7 orks before being annihilated under the wave of dakka and bodies, with Jace himself falling to the swings of CattleBruiser's power axe.

CattleBruiser vs Magpie_Oz

This is much of the same for the Orks - the Henchmen manage to kill off 5 Orks before being wiped out by the howling mob. Like I said, not pretty.

*Group 1 Champion:* CattleBruiser!


...coming up - Group 2.


----------



## CattleBruiser

phew! bodies over bullets, always works (almost). Nice round Jace and Magpie


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Just a little note to say no, I haven't forgotten about this. Just been snowed under at the moment, and I'm busy tomorrow, but I should have the rest of the results up by Thursday evening. Entries for the final should then be accepted ASAP so I can have the results up before Christmas. Then I'll create a thread for the next game which can either begin around the 27th, or in the New Year if it suits people better.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Omfg Group 2 Results!

SGMAlice vs Dragblud da Scrunka

Shooting is very ineffective with no wounds scored on either side. Charging into combat, Alysia Rosae fails to wound Dragblud, who uses this to his advantage, crushing her easily with his Power Klaw. One Meganob is then killed for the loss of 3 Cataphractii terminators as the lightning claws are nigh on useless against the Orks' armour. Yet again shooting does nothing. However, the Legionnaires get their act together in combat, resulting in a dead draw (literally) as both sides wipe each other out.

Result: Draw

Dragblud da Scrunka vs Grokfog

One Seraphim is immolated by the Meganobz, while they fail to activate their Act of Faith. Nonetheless they still manage to kill an impressive 3 Meganobz, thanks to the Inferno Pistols. Thanks to Grokfog's sneaky Dirty Syringe, he manages to cut down Dragblud before he has time to swing his Klaw. Elsewhere, the Seraphim manage to take out another Meganob for the loss of a single Sister. The nob is then finished off by Inferno Pistol-fire in the next turn.

Win to Grokfog!

Grokfog vs SGMAlice

3 Seraphim are gunned down in exchange for the loss of one Cataphractii Terminator. In combat, Grokfog deals one wound to Alysia, who takes two off him in return. Six Seraphim are sliced to ribbons by the Lightning claws, leaving just the plucky Superior who manages to cut down another terminator before she's obliterated in the next turn. Meanwhile, Alysia Rosae manages to decapitate the disorientated Grokfog, still recovering from the low off his drug-infuelled high.

Victory to SGMAlice!

_Group 2 Champion is SGMAlice_

__________________________________________________________________________

And Group 3 results...

Iron Angel vs High_Seraph

3 Deathwing bite the dust to a very lucky Particle Caster, while one Wraith is blown apart by the Cyclone Launcher. 3 more Wraiths are disassembled by Lightning claws for the loss of the remaining Veterans. However, no wounds are dealt between the two commanders. Shooting has no effect, so on to the combat... One wound is dealt apiece in the duel. Shooting once more is useless, but so is combat. This is going to go on for a while...

...

...

..

..

.

.

And we have a winner! Iron Angel takes the biscuit.

Iron Angel vs CE5511

A bodyguard takes a hit from the Particle Caster for his superior, while one wraith is taken out by the strike called down by the Master of Ordnance. The plasma weaponry reaps a much bloodier total however, gaining a 100% hit and kill ratio, resulting in the deaths of the remaining Wraiths. Ouch! Iron Angel is crushed by CE5511's Power Fist multiple times to finish the job.

Victory to CE5511!

CE5511 vs High_Seraph

Wow. Despite all that plasma, the Dark Angels suffer just one casualty. Return fire kills both Bodyguards. All remaining Command Squad members are wiped out in the ensuing assault. Meanwhile CE5511 crushes High_Seraph in combat with multiple swings of his Power Fist. Unfortunately his luck doesn't extend much beyond that as he is brought down by the vengeful Deathwing.

Victory to High_Seraph!

Bloody hell you lot made this a tough group to call. One win each meant I had to take it down to points destroyed vs points lost per player. As a total, here are the scores for each player:

Iron Angel: +357/-480 = -123
CE5511: +393/-352 = +41
High_Seraph: +485/-278 = +207

_Group 3 Champion is High_Seraph_

________________________________________________________________________________

The Finalists:
- CattleBruiser (Orks - Loyalist)
- SGMAlice (Legions Astartes - Loyalist)
- High_Seraph (Dark Angels - Loyalist)


Congratulations on the three finalists, and commiserations to those who were eliminated. I will make another post in an hour or two with the requirements for the Final, plus all the fluff to update our context on the Heresy Heresy. Don't worry that all three finalists are Loyalists - all shall be revealed! Also, I will be creating a new thread for the next game (which promises to be exceptional - I hope), which I will also link in my next post.


----------



## CE5511

Congratulations to the finalists!
I never thought in a million years I would make a single kill in my section concidering both units had access to at least a pair of 3++ saves


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

In a darkened room, deep within a shadowy fortress on a long-forgotten death world, a voice cuts through the silence like a monomolecular blade...

_"Our operatives have failed? That is very disappointing. However, I should have expected no less from such inferior beings - their very existence is an insult to the ground they walk upon."
"No matter, it is of little consequence - I will have my vengeance. Heresy shall be mine, and its members will kneel before me as I annihilate their souls."
"It is time for the final stage. They are at their most vulnerable - they trust no one, not even each other. Their very alliances have now turned friend upon friend - the seeds of doubt once planted, cannot be undone."
"They have already begun to turn on each other, eliminating the weakest until only the strongest remain. This will be their undoing, for their destructive powers will bring an end for all they have fought for: a fitting end for those who so wronged me."
"It is of a disappointing nature that I found my previous adversary to have fallen so soon - they have grown in strength. However, I cannot allow this destruction to be total, for then where then would be my lasting revenge? No, I shall keep the champion of this accursed conflict to be my herald of the apocalypse - my Heretical Herald."_



So, requirements for the Final are as follows:

- Your Character (with another 15pts of upgrades, and a selected piece of additional loot from the following list. Note that no stat may be upgraded above 7, with the exception of Leadership and Save. This is non-inclusive of any effect conferred by wargear).
- One non-vehicle unit of 250 points or less. Note that this may not be an 'unlockable' unit.

This round will work just as the previous round, with a round-robin style group tournament. Each game will have simultaneous shooting and assault (with charge bonuses for both), and all previous rules apply.

Loot:



- _Salvaged Steed: _Increases your Toughness by 1 and grants the Hammer of Wrath USR. Note that for fluff purposes you may choose what steed your character rides.
- _Bionic Servo-arm:_ Grants you one additional S8 AP2 I1 attack in close combat.
- _Master Smithing: Makes one of your ranged or close combat weapons Master Crafted._
- _Enhanced Sights:_ Gives your ranged weapon the ability to ignore Look Out Sir! attempts on Precision Shots
- _Combat Familiar:_ Grants an extra attack in close combat
- _Weapon Curse:_ If conferred to a ranged weapon, it grants the Fleshbane USR, but reduces the character's BS by one. If conferred to a combat weapon, it grants the Fleshbane USR, but reduces the character's WS by one.



Entries are due Saturday evening so I can post results on Sunday - any earlier would be awesome.

Good luck! 

EDIT: New game is open for interest: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1320049


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

Dragblud could smell burning flesh and a tangy metal taste was in his mouth, with a splutter he realised that he was indeed the burning one. Peering away he saw a funny shadow it was an ork figure but had lots of holes of sunlight going through it... he looked down and with a grunt fell in a heap as feminine voices were giving orders..."Bluddy girl panzee beakies" and with that he popped his clogs.

(A draw is hard to write so i stuck with the loss )

Well fought SGMalice and damn your sisters Grokfog!!! Its been awesome!


----------



## High_Seraph

Huzzah my friends huzzah! Victory for the Lion and Emperor! But holy shit that was really fucking close at the end. Just glad I didn't give away much points when dead.


----------



## SGMAlice

Yay! 

I thought the Orks might give me a few problems, and i think i made a bit of a WarGear error on that round :dunno:

Anyhoo - Good Fight Guys!



Entry Submitted for next round.

Alice


----------



## Grokfog

Bugger. I knew I'd lose if my Inferno pistols didn't do the job :-/ Oh well, congrats Alice, good luck in the next round (If you win the whole thing, I won't feel so bad!) And tough luck Dragblud, maybe next time 

P.S. I don't want to see any more junk about sisters being no good, y'hear? :wink:


----------



## Iron Angel

Holy shit, how the hell did he kill 6 two wound T4 models with 3++ invuln saves???? Are you sure you rolled that right, Ezekiel?

Good job C...


----------



## CattleBruiser

Obviously all three finalists are loyalists because loyalists are flat out cooler than traitors (and maybe the power of friendship and trust and all that good stuff).

You said that no stat may go higher than 7, does the "can only upgrade a stat 3 times" rule still work, or can i upgrade myself to like 7 wounds?


----------



## returnoftheclown

By the Power of Friendship! 

Well done everyone! Looks like a hard fought battle all round


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Iron Angel said:


> Holy shit, how the hell did he kill 6 two wound T4 models with 3++ invuln saves???? Are you sure you rolled that right, Ezekiel?
> 
> Good job C...


You have no idea how lucky his rolls were... :shok:

Or perhaps you offended the Goddess of Chance by sleeping with her sister, Fortune? I dunno - it just really didn't go your way.


----------



## Iron Angel

Ah well. It happens.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Oh hell no! Spanner actually did some rolling and finished this damn thing! :shok:

Anyhow...

THE FINAL

SGMAlice

WS6 BS5 S6 T6 W3 I5 A3 Ld7 Sv2+ 
- Hand Flamer/Power Sword/Meltabombs

Legion Terminators (Cataphractii Armour, 5 Power Fists, 3 Combi-plasmas, 2 Combi-meltas, Grenade Harness)

CattleBruiser

WS4 BS3 S6 T6 W4 I3 A4(5) Ld7 Sv2+
- Master Crafted Power Axe
- Rage
- Poisoned attacks (4+)
- Feel No Pain
_- Combat Familiar and Bloodstained Purity Seal_

30 Ork Shoota Boyz (3 Big Shootas, Nob w/ Power Klaw, Bosspole, Eavy Armour)

High_Seraph

WS6 BS6 S6 T6 W5 I5 A3 Ld8 Sv2+
- Power Sword
- Refractor Field

5 Deathwing (Thunder Hammer/Storm Shield x2, Lightning Claws/Cyclone Launcher, Lightning Claws, Power Sword/Storm Bolter)

_______________________________________________________________


*Match #1: SGMAlice vs CattleBruiser*

7 Boyz are killed in the initial fullisade, but through sheer chance and Orky luck, two Terminators are felled. Into combat, Rosae is cut down by the swings of CattleBruiser's axe (he had 8 attacks!). The remaining Terminators are then brought down under the immense number of attacks.

Victory to CattleBruiser.

*Match #2: High_Seraph vs SGMAlice*

1 Legion Terminator suffers a Krak missile to the face, in return for the deaths of 2 Deathwing Veterans. In furious combat, High_Seraph deals two wounds to Alysia Rosae for none in return, while 2 more Deathwing are killed for no Legion deaths. Shooting is ineffective this time, but Rosae is cut down in combat, not managing to inflict any wounds. The solitary Deathwing terminator's Storm Shield fails to save him from the hulking Cataphractii, and dies a swift death. Unfortunately for High_Seraph, his luck has run out with him facing down 4 angry Legion Terminators. Nevertheless he does manage to take one with him...

Victory to SGMAlice.

*Match #3: High_Seraph vs CattleBruiser*

The Dark Angels flop their shooting horribly, and *all* the Deathwing are subsequently gunned down by the vengeful Boyz. Needless to say, Seraph himself lasted no longer than a Mars Bar in the hands of a Scot (lol I kid ).

Victory to CattleBruiser.


Congratulations to CattleBruiser, our winner! :clapping:
Second place goes to SGMAlice, and an honourable third to High_Seraph. 

_________________________________________________________________



> "And so, the greatest warriors of the galaxy fall. Their grand alliances turned to dust; their minds grew suspicious and weak; they were their own flaw. And now I have my vengeance, and my new Heretical Herald who shall forever wander the galaxy in my name - a pitiful existence as a slave, but at least an existence, compared to those who lie slain before me now. I have my revenge on the galaxy...
> 
> For I...
> 
> Am...
> 
> ...
> 
> DAVE!"


Thanks to everyone for participating - it was great fun to see all the events unfold, and the little tweaks and individualities that made the game the success it was. My apologies for this very late end, as I didn't foresee quite how busy the past weeks were, but at least I didn't forget entirely! 

Now, prizes: 

1st place - 5 rep
2nd place - 3 rep
3rd place - 1 rep

They had to be edited in light of the new rep system, and could we administer it as so:
I will award one rep to each of the finalists (covering High_Seraph entirely). Then can Seraph and CattleBruiser both award one rep to Alice to cover her. For CattleBruiser, Seraph and Alice can both rep (ofc me), and I'd then ask two others to volunteer to complete the prize.

Thanks, Spanner - see you at the next game! :drinks:


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

Wow great conclusion Im proud to see orks getting the win. I can dish 1 rep for you


----------



## CE5511

Theres one for bruiser... and someone else. So much for trying to focus when just getting up lol

Congrats to the top 3!


----------



## Magpie_Oz

The servo skull purred quietly as it made it's way across the shattered landscape, pausing briefly to scan at each jumbled pile of broken corpses searching for any data that may prove useful. It's bobbing flight just above ground level followed the nooks and crannies of the hill as it descended, smoothing out as it moved to the centre of a large flat expanse.

In the centre of the field a large Ork, adorned in ramshackle plates of leg armour, watched the approaching servo skull through intense piggish eyes as he tapped the end of a large log on the ground at his feet, judging carefully each bob and sway of the automaton's flight.

At the precise moment of an up bob the Ork took a slight step forward and swung the log in an almighty arc that connected perfectly with the zenith of the skull's bob. A sharp "clip" and the skull was sent hurtling hundreds of meters towards the edge of the field. 

Milliseconds before it ploughed into the rocks on the hillside The servo skull's grav repulsors cut in and brought it abruptly back to a hover, where is paused a moment to re-orient and then recommenced it's pre-programmed sweep.

In the centre of the field the large Ork glared challengingly at the Mekboy who stood 22 yards in front of him. The Mekboy's eyes narrowed to slits as he glared back, carefully weighing his next move. The assembled throng of Boyz hushed to a dull roar as they waited expectantly for the outcome.

Slowly the Mekboy rasied himself to his full height and extended his arms above his head as he nodded slightly and signalled "6" to all. The Ork boyz erupted into triumphant cheers and a celebratory fight ensued.

"TURN IT OFF!!" Inquisitor Pyrus screamed, "My daughter lies in a coma and these ... these ..... filth make at SPORT! "

The Lord Inquisitor paced frantically back and forth on the bridge of the battle cruiser. Suddenly he stopped, a look of finality crossed his face and he turned and sat gently into the command chair. He reached for the pendant that hung about his neck and brought the ornate gold "I" to his lips. The deck crew stiffened at this action and a foreboding atmosphere descended overt the room. 

"Ensign" came the almost inaudible whisper "transmit Battle Formation Omega to the flotilla"

"Yes my lord" was the flat response

"All callsigns to report when ready for EXTERMINATUS"

****************************************************************

Well done to the victor and the valiant participants in the final innings .... er battle!
A big thanks too to the Spanner for all his hard work and making such a creative and enjoyable game.


----------



## CattleBruiser

Thanks for the great game Spanner, was really fun.

Great game for everyone who played.

p.s. i just found out that you don't get a PM when you get new rep anymore


----------



## High_Seraph

Got both of ya what beat me. But I lived through a lot of fire now huh?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar

Congrats to the winner! And Congrats to the runners up! I look forward to the next Ultimate Unit Game we play.


----------

